# Canyon Strive 2019



## mohlo (17. Januar 2019)

Das neue Strive (Stage 2.0) ist online:
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/strive/


----------



## Cannondaler1965 (17. Januar 2019)

First Ride:
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/first-ride-the-new-canyon-strive-2019.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (17. Januar 2019)

Das CF 5.0 wiegt in M 15,6 kg!


----------



## laleso (17. Januar 2019)

... und ab Lager lieferbar.


----------



## mohlo (17. Januar 2019)




----------



## _todde_ (17. Januar 2019)

Hab ja nicht viel erwartet aber das es so kacke wird, hätt ich jetzt auch nicht gedacht...
Naja. Schluss mit canyon! Alle neuen Modelle sind für mich ausnahmslos durchgefallen. Schade eigentlich, fand mal die Bikes optisch wie technisch einwandfrei. Zeit sich nach etwas anderem umzuschauen.


----------



## mohlo (17. Januar 2019)




----------



## carasc (17. Januar 2019)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Hab ja nicht viel erwartet aber das es so kacke wird, hätt ich jetzt auch nicht gedacht...
> Naja. Schluss mit canyon! Alle neuen Modelle sind für mich ausnahmslos durchgefallen. Schade eigentlich, fand mal die Bikes optisch wie technisch einwandfrei. Zeit sich nach etwas anderem umzuschauen.


Woran scheitert es? Ich finde optisch liegen Welten zwischen spectral/Torque , Sender und jetzt dem strive.


----------



## Britney83 (18. Januar 2019)

Wozu soll ich bei den Preisen noch zum Versender greifen ? Damit ich keinen Service habe bei bis zu 7000€ ‍♂️


----------



## Tbuschi (18. Januar 2019)

Vom Aussehen ein schönes Dinge, aber die Preise und ob ich das Teil ausschöpfen kann, somit nix für mich.
Muss erstmal mit meinem Schluchtenmoped richtig klar kommen...


----------



## A-n-d-y (18. Januar 2019)

Britney83 schrieb:


> Wozu soll ich bei den Preisen noch zum Versender greifen ? Damit ich keinen Service habe bei bis zu 7000€ ‍♂️



Perfekt auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolgerK (18. Januar 2019)

Bei den Preisen bin ich leider auch raus. Kostet hier in den USA  jetzt noch mehr wie in D. 

Da kann ich mir auch ein US Bike beim Dealer um die Ecke kaufen.


----------



## mohlo (18. Januar 2019)

Canyon hat eine Höhenflug bekommen!


----------



## bfri (19. Januar 2019)

HolgerK schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen bin ich leider auch raus. Kostet hier in den USA  jetzt noch mehr wie in D.
> 
> Da kann ich mir auch ein US Bike beim Dealer um die Ecke kaufen.


Ja, bin froh, dass ich noch das alte CF 8.0 mit Fox Factory im Sale genommen habe. Das neue kostet mit $5,300 gleich $300 mehr (im Vergleich zum Originalpreis) und hat schlechtere Komponenten und wiegt auch noch wesentlich mehr. Da wird es schwierig gegen Yeti und Santa Cruz hier.


----------



## Herr Latz (19. Januar 2019)

Ich hab ja hart auf das Rad hingefiebert.
Aber dass sie das Rad kürzer und höher gemacht haben hätte ich nie erwartet. Was haben die sich denn dabei gedacht? Hätten sie doch einfach lassen können. Und keinen flacheren Lenkwinkel? Wo doch das einer der größten Kritikpunkte am alten war. Das alte Strive war ja echt ein Killer als es raus kam. Das neue wohl eher ein Schuss in den Ofen. Ich bin raus. So ein quatsch. Alle Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis schütteln gerade die Köpfe.


----------



## Stereo150 (19. Januar 2019)

Ich bin auch wirklich enttäuscht. Für mich wird es dann ein Genius.


----------



## A-n-d-y (19. Januar 2019)

Wollte mein Strive ggf auch ersetzen,  jetzt überspringe ich die neue Generation oder schau mich bei anderen Herstellern um ... das neue Strive weckt definitiv keinerlei Wechselwilligkeit bei mir aus  und die Preise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldberg1888 (20. Januar 2019)

Von einer Neuauflage des Strive habe ich mir auch mehr versprochen ... 
Sollte normalerweise eine Verbesserung in allen wichtigen Kriterien mit sich bringen... 
- - stolze Preise
 (Canyon gibt da das mittlere Preissegment auf und wird vermutlich Kunden an YT  , Propain etc verlieren , da bitten inzwischen etliche Hersteller ein besseres PLV )und Service 
- - - Gewicht... 
Letztes Jahr bei der Neuauflage des Spectral dachte ich mir noch ok das mehrgewicht kommt der Stabilität und der Haltbarkeit zugute ...Kategorie 4 statt 3....größere Lager etc 
aber beim Strive sah ich da keine Notwendigkeit . Das alte war doch relativ steif und dennoch mit >14 kg nicht übergewichtig.
Aktuelles basismodel mit 15,6 kg würde ich nicht als vortschritt bezeichnen wollen und sehe da definitiv eine negative Tendenz... Nicht jeder Hobby biker ist ständig in irgendwelchen Bike Parks am shuttlen oder Liften.
-+Ausstattung hätte ich mir persönlich mehr Rock Shox Fahrwerke gewünscht (sicherlich Geschmackssache ) 
Enve bling bling CarbonLLaufräder finde ich auch fehl am Platz. 
Sram NX finde ich auch nicht Standesgemäß an einem 3000 € Bike . 
Das der ShapeShifter weiter verbaut wird finde ich ok (Canyon stand ja mal für Innovation) ... 
Der zugabdeckung vom Spectral traure ich nach fand sie doch sehr gelungen.
- - Geometrie 
Optisch fand ich die neue Rahmengeometrie noch eine sehr gelungene Evolution des 2018 Models.... beim Studium des Datenblatt dann die Ernüchterung: 
zu flacher Sitzwinkel, zu steiler Lenkwinkel , zu tiefes Trettlager nur 29“ auch bei den kleinen Rahmengrößen sind in meinen Augen die Hauptkritkpunkte die für mich die Frage aufwirft was haben die da in Entwicklung und Marketing verbockt.
Fazit :
Die Neuauflage des Strive kann in allen für mich relevanten Punkten in keinster Weise die zugegeben hohe Erwartungshaltung erfüllen... 
Glaube nicht das das neue Strive wieder 4 Jahre nahezu unverändert einen Modelzyklus durchläuft...
Da wird früh ein sehr umfangreiches facelift  notwendig .


----------



## Sasch2104 (20. Januar 2019)

Ich wollte oder vielmehr habe mir schon das neue Strive bestellt, aber noch nicht bezahlt. Jetzt bin ich doch etwas unsicher ob das Bike das richtige ist . Die Tests sind eigentlich alle Positiv. Hier eher Negative Kommentare. Soll ich mir lieber das 2018 Strive holen ??


----------



## mohlo (20. Januar 2019)

Sasch2104 schrieb:


> Ich wollte oder vielmehr habe mir schon das neue Strive bestellt, aber noch nicht bezahlt. Jetzt bin ich doch etwas unsicher ob das Bike das richtige ist . Die Tests sind eigentlich alle Positiv. Hier eher Negative Kommentare. Soll ich mir lieber das 2018 Strive holen ??



Warum nicht das aktuelle Spectral CF?


----------



## BUFU_strive (20. Januar 2019)

Ich bin so froh das ich mir im September noch die AL 6.0 version gekauft habe,
auch die Tatsache mit 29 Zoll ist echt lächerliche, seit 2012 gibt es die Größe, aber erst 2019 auch beim Strive.
Ich denke dieses Jahr gewinnt klar YT


----------



## goldberg1888 (20. Januar 2019)

Sasch2104 schrieb:


> Ich wollte oder vielmehr habe mir schon das neue Strive bestellt, aber noch nicht bezahlt. Jetzt bin ich doch etwas unsicher ob das Bike das richtige ist . Die Tests sind eigentlich alle Positiv. Hier eher Negative Kommentare. Soll ich mir lieber das 2018 Strive holen ??


Wenn in deiner Rahmengröße noch lieferbar ganz klar ja ...
Oder wie mein Vorredner schon meinte ein Spectral (da ist vom Federweg nicht viel um zum 2019 Strive )
Oder alternativ Giant Reign , YT capra , Trek https://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/...ikes/remedy/remedy-8/p/24480/?colorCode=black
Propain Tyee
Focus Sam
Orbea railon
Lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen


----------



## Rocko Schamoni (20. Januar 2019)

Sasch2104 schrieb:


> Ich wollte oder vielmehr habe mir schon das neue Strive bestellt, aber noch nicht bezahlt. Jetzt bin ich doch etwas unsicher ob das Bike das richtige ist . Die Tests sind eigentlich alle Positiv. Hier eher Negative Kommentare. Soll ich mir lieber das 2018 Strive holen ??



Kommt wahrscheinlich darauf an, wie du fahren möchtest. Enduro-Racing präzise hart am Limit oder eher satte Bergabschleuder. Laut Test geht das neue Strive sehr stark in die erstere Richtung. Bei zweiterem empfiehlt sich das Torque als abfahrtsorientiertes Spaßrad für den Park und gelegentliche kürzere Trailtouren. Oder wenn es eher traillastiger sein soll, das Spectral. Um jetzt mal bei Canyon's Produktpalette zu bleiben.


----------



## Sasch2104 (20. Januar 2019)

Soll ein reines Spaßbike für Trails werden (Odenwald) Hochfahren und runterfahren. Für lange Touren und Training nehme ich dann eher das Rennrad.


----------



## Enritsche (20. Januar 2019)

Meine ersten Gedanken als Besitzer des alten:
- Alu wird dann wohl nächstes Jahr kommen, wenn sich die ersten "WILLHABEN" Käufe abgekühlt haben.
- Sitzwinkel leider noch immer nicht steiler (somit für mich definitiv kein Grund umzusteigen)
- flacherer Lenkwinkel ist m.E. nicht nötig. dafür ist ja der Gabeloffset verkürzt worden
- der neue Shapeshifter ist eine Evolution, keine Revolution. Macht Sinn, der alte funktioniert aber bei mir auch von Anfang an problemlos
- bis auf die LTD Version sind die Preise ok. Das liegt dann aber an den Fox Topkomponenten, die Canyon anscheinend auch nicht günstiger weitergeben kann. Für jemand, der die ultimative Ausstattung will, ist das aber besser, als er müsste sich die Teile erst zusammenkaufen!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. Januar 2019)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich mich jetzt noch mehr freue, im vergangenen Herbst schon wegen eines Schadens am alten Bike ein neues Bike gekauft zu haben. 

Eigentlich hatte ich auf das Canyon Strive gewartet, als 29er (davon bin ich ausgegangen), von mir aus auch in der Optik (die mir sogar ganz gut gefällt). Aber da ich ein neues Bike brauchte und nicht warten wollte, bis ich das alte wieder aufgebaut hatte, bin ich doch tatsächlich mal zu einem lokalen Händler gegangen, habe mich dort umgeschaut und eine ausgiebige Probefahrt (Ja, so was bietet der stationäre Handel wirklich an!) auf einem Rocky Mountain Instinct Carbon BC 90 gemacht. Als ich dann äußerte, dass 6.400 Euro meine Schmerzgrenze massiv übersteigen, schaute mir der Händler ganz selbstbewusst in die Augen und nannte mir einen Preis, der deutlich unter dem Listenpreis lag. Dazu gab es Pedale, Klebefolien für den Rahmen, einen MarshGuard und und und. Den Service lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor. Dass es den in dem Maße nicht beim Versender gibt, ist eine Binsenweisheit.

Jetzt fahre ich ein 29er mit 155/160 mm Federweg mit (für mich) absoluter Wohlfühlgeometrie, das in Größe L bei 183 cm und 87 cm SL inkl. Pedalen tubeless 13,68 kg wiegt. Weil die Kiste auch im CC-Betrieb super rollt, ist DAS für mich eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Sicher hat es nicht Bling-Bling-Kashima, Carbon-Kurbel etc. Aber das haben die Strives in dem Preissegment, für das ich das Instinct bekommen habe, auch nicht. 

Fazit: So gern ich mein Canyon Exceed über die Feldwege und leichte Trails jage, schaut einfach mal unverbindlich beim Händler um die Ecke vorbei und staunt, was der dort zu welchen Endpreisen stehen hat. Ich habe gestaunt.


----------



## Cubie (20. Januar 2019)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Hab ja nicht viel erwartet aber das es so kacke wird, hätt ich jetzt auch nicht gedacht...
> Naja. Schluss mit canyon! Alle neuen Modelle sind für mich ausnahmslos durchgefallen. Schade eigentlich, fand mal die Bikes optisch wie technisch einwandfrei. Zeit sich nach etwas anderem umzuschauen.


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubie (20. Januar 2019)

BUFU_strive schrieb:


> Ich denke dieses Jahr gewinnt klar YT


bei was, 
IBC Sympathiewettbewerb,
Kuschel.- und Mimi Faktor
etc...?????


----------



## Rocko Schamoni (20. Januar 2019)

Sasch2104 schrieb:


> Soll ein reines Spaßbike für Trails werden (Odenwald) Hochfahren und runterfahren. Für lange Touren und Training nehme ich dann eher das Rennrad.



Nimm das Spectral. Genau dafür ist das aufgelegt.


----------



## aibeekey (20. Januar 2019)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Als ich dann äußerte, dass 6.400 Euro meine Schmerzgrenze massiv übersteigen, schaute mir der Händler ganz selbstbewusst in die Augen und nannte mir einen Preis, der deutlich unter dem Listenpreis lag



Wieso werden eigentlich diese Preise dann nie genannt? Sonst ist im anonymen internet ja auch alles möglich. Man muss ja keine Namen nennen.
Ich kenne jedenfalls genug Gegenbeispiele. Wenn man da nicht Stammkunde ist und eh schon zig tausend euro gelassen hat, gibt's als neukunde maximal nen gratis Flaschenhalter...


----------



## bfri (20. Januar 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> gibt's als neukunde maximal nen gratis Flaschenhalter...


Ja, die guten aus Hartplastik.


----------



## Beebob (20. Januar 2019)

Sasch2104 schrieb:


> Ich wollte oder vielmehr habe mir schon das neue Strive bestellt, aber noch nicht bezahlt. Jetzt bin ich doch etwas unsicher ob das Bike das richtige ist . Die Tests sind eigentlich alle Positiv. Hier eher Negative Kommentare. Soll ich mir lieber das 2018 Strive holen ??



Es gab mal eine Story zu den Maßen und dass die eigentlich nicht den Eindruck vermitteln können, den man bei einer Testfahrt gewinnt.
Aus dem Grund erst mal fahren und dann beurteilen. Allerdings bin ich auch überrascht bei den hohen Gewichten und Preisen.
Schnell werden die Edelmarken Yeti und Santa genannt, aber die Bikes mit einer Fox Ausstattung und Carbonrädern kosten dann mal ganz schnell einen 5 stelligen Betrag. Das sind min. 3000.- € mehr gegenüber dem Strive Toppmodell. Interessant finde ich mittlerweile immer mehr die Bikes von Scott und YT.


----------



## S-H-A (20. Januar 2019)

Beebob schrieb:


> Es gab mal eine Story zu den Maßen und dass die eigentlich nicht den Eindruck vermitteln können, den man bei einer Testfahrt gewinnt.
> Aus dem Grund erst mal fahren und dann beurteilen. Allerdings bin ich auch überrascht bei den hohen Gewichten und Preisen.
> Schnell werden die Edelmarken Yeti und Santa genannt, aber die Bikes mit einer Fox Ausstattung und Carbonrädern kosten dann mal ganz schnell einen 5 stelligen Betrag. Das sind min. 3000.- € mehr gegenüber dem Strive Toppmodell. Interessant finde ich mittlerweile immer mehr die Bikes von Scott und YT.



Das stimmt nur zum Teil. SC X01 mit den Reserve Laufrädern bekommst du fast zu dem Kurs  bei einem guten SC Händler. Denn da gibt es halt nochmal 15%...
Edit: Ich bin der letzte der über Preise meckert, solang der Gegenwert, in welcher Form auch immer, stimmt. Aber hier legt man sich viel zu weit aus dem Fenster. Größenwahn.


----------



## bfri (20. Januar 2019)

Beebob schrieb:


> Schnell werden die Edelmarken Yeti und Santa genannt


Ich sprach von der Konkurrenzsituation hier in den USA, wo Canyon ja aufrollen möchte.


----------



## haga67 (20. Januar 2019)

Ich hab mir zwar nach Nerve, Spectral und Strive jetzt auch ein anderes Bike gekauft, aber verstehe das Gemecker trotzdem nicht. Der Trend bei den Enduros geht klar Richtung 29er. Für die 27,5 er Fans gibts bei Canyon das Spectral mit 160/158mm und das Torque. Welchen Sinn hätte bitte ein neues Strive 27,5 gemacht ?
Und das ein 29er mit 12fach Antrieb mehr wiegt als ein 26er oder 27,5er ist auch klar. Die Ausstattungen sind ab dem 6.0 allesamt top und weit aus besser als bei Specialized, Yeti, SC usw. Wenn auch schlechter als bei Radon oder YT.
Die Geo wird schon gut funktionieren. Ein 29er läuft mit gleichem Lenkwinkel und weniger Offset ruhiger als ein 27er.
Schade finde ich nur, dass es als einziges neues Canyon nicht die neue Form mit
Iiegendem Dämpfer hat. Somit finde ich es einfach nicht so sexy wie Torque, Spectral oder Capra.
Wenn es mir gefiele würde ich es mir aber auf keinen Fall schlecht reden lassen.


----------



## tim3510 (21. Januar 2019)

Enritsche schrieb:


> Meine ersten Gedanken als Besitzer des alten:
> - Alu wird dann wohl nächstes Jahr kommen, wenn sich die ersten "WILLHABEN" Käufe abgekühlt haben.
> - Sitzwinkel leider noch immer nicht steiler (somit für mich definitiv kein Grund umzusteigen)
> - flacherer Lenkwinkel ist m.E. nicht nötig. dafür ist ja der Gabeloffset verkürzt worden
> ...


Schau dir mal im Vergleich das neue Swoop 10.0 an. Da kann man sich ungefähr ausrechnen was Canyon zu den "Fox topkomponenten" auf den Preis draufschlägt. Man muss da natürlich den Carbon Rahmen bedenken aber da wird ordentlich verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (21. Januar 2019)

tim3510 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal im Vergleich das neue Swoop 10.0 an. Da kann man sich ungefähr ausrechnen was Canyon zu den "Fox topkomponenten" auf den Preis draufschlägt. Man muss da natürlich den Carbon Rahmen bedenken aber da wird ordentlich verdient



Nicht mehr als beim Swoop. Glaub es ruhig. Das Swoop lag so schon Jahre in der Schublade... Non Metric spricht auch dafür. Alle neuen metrisch, bis auf das Swoop. Die Entwicklungskosten sind kaum vergleichbar.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (21. Januar 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Wieso werden eigentlich diese Preise dann nie genannt? Sonst ist im anonymen internet ja auch alles möglich. Man muss ja keine Namen nennen.
> Ich kenne jedenfalls genug Gegenbeispiele. Wenn man da nicht Stammkunde ist und eh schon zig tausend euro gelassen hat, gibt's als neukunde maximal nen gratis Flaschenhalter...



Warum? Weil es individuell ausgehandelt ist und niemanden etwas angeht  

Sagen wir mal so: Es waren noch mehr als die 10 Prozent, die man als Mitglied unseres Mountainbikevereins dort ohnehin bekommt.


----------



## aibeekey (21. Januar 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Nicht mehr als beim Swoop. Glaub es ruhig. Das Swoop lag so schon Jahre in der Schublade... Non Metric spricht auch dafür. Alle neuen metrisch, bis auf das Swoop. Die Entwicklungskosten sind kaum vergleichbar.



Wenn man etwas vor längerer Zeit entwickelt aber nie verwendet hat, sind die Entwicklungskosten also geringer als bei etwas neuem, das sofort auf den Markt kommt?
Auch das Swoop hat mal Ressourcen gekostet, auch wenn es in der Schublade lag.


----------



## mohlo (21. Januar 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas vor längerer Zeit entwickelt aber nie verwendet hat, sind die Entwicklungskosten also geringer als bei etwas neuem, das sofort auf den Markt kommt?
> Auch das Swoop hat mal Ressourcen gekostet, auch wenn es in der Schublade lag.


Canyon hat sich vom günstigen Bike-Versender zur (Möchtegern-)Lifestyle-Marke verändert. Zudem verursacht das aufwendige Marketing einen nicht ganz unerheblichen Kostenanteil.


----------



## S-H-A (21. Januar 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas vor längerer Zeit entwickelt aber nie verwendet hat, sind die Entwicklungskosten also geringer als bei etwas neuem, das sofort auf den Markt kommt?
> Auch das Swoop hat mal Ressourcen gekostet, auch wenn es in der Schublade lag.



Klar, aber der Vergleich zum Carbon Strive hinkt.


----------



## julius09 (22. Januar 2019)

Herrlich diese enttäuschten Hasskommentare hier. Kurz mal meine Einschätzung:

Ich habe auch sehnlichst auf die Veröffentlichung gewartert und war im ersten Moment auch etwas ernüchtert über verschiedene Winkel, werte Längen etc und dachte das rad ist doch nicht dass was ich mir wünschte. 
Nun kam aber alles anders... konnte es gestern Probefahren im direkten Vergleich zu meinem nukeproof Mega. (Ums vorwegzunehmen: ich bin 29er fan aber auch groß gewachsen. Meiner meinung nach hätten 85% fahrer Spaß an solchen laufrädern wenn die geo ausgewogen entwickelt ist) Zurück zur Probefahrt. Bin also erst einen bekannten hometrail mit meinem eigenen rad runter um warmzuwerden. Danach wurde gewechselt. Und siehe da ich war mehr als verblüfft. Das strive hat einen weitaus geringeren radstand, hinterbau und der viel diskutierte LW. Subjektiv war das strive aber komplett genauso laufruhig und dazu noch mindestens 50% verspielter!!! Gelinde gesagt hatte ich todesspaß. Hinterbau hat sau viel Pop und dazu immernoch einen wahnsinnigen grip! Das Strive hat mein Mega komplett versägt. 

Nun noch zum lenkwinkel... Klar hört der sich aufm Papier sau steil an und man denkt es wäre unfahrbar. Aber die Praxis sagt mal wieder was anderes. Flach genug und durch den Einbau der Gabel mit verkürztem Vorlauf wird der nachlauf erhöht und man erhält einen besseren und stabileren geradeauslauf als mit ner Gabel mit 51mm vorlauf!

Und zum Thema Sitzwinkel weiß ich dass Canyon nicht den Winkel von Boden zu ende Sattelrohr angibt sondern Canyon ermittelt den SW immer mit durchschnittlich ausgefahrener Stütze. Also entsteht der Winkel aus Boden zu Sattel in durchschnittlicher Höhe. Dementsprechend hört sich der SW wieder flacher auf dem Papier an als er in der Realität ist. Weil andere Hersteller ja nur bis ende Sattelrohr messen und da kommt dann natürlich erst noch der auszug dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julius09 (22. Januar 2019)

Kurz und bündig: ich kannte das alte strive auch gut. Das neue hat mit dem alten überhaupt nichts mehr gemein und stellt dieses komplett in den Schatten. Es kann alles 100% besser! Der Hinterbau ist dermaßen gut und die geo so ausgewogen dass es eine wonne ist! 
Natürlich versteh ich euch alle, im Moment kann man nur die Geotabelle studieren und sich demnach seine Gedanken machen. Konnte ja schon kaum einer fahren die kiste! Aber umso mehr Menschen dieses Bike fahren werden desto positiver werden die Meinungen ausfallen.


----------



## Stereo150 (22. Januar 2019)

Das ganze Geo Thema ist für mich auch kein Argument. Hier gilt ohnehin wie beschrieben "grau ist alle Theorie".

Für mich ist das KO Kriterium die Tatsache das das einzige Modell das für mich in Frage kommt(CF 7.0) fast 15 kilo wiegt. Ein 4000 Euro vollcarbon Rad.
Da frag ich mich wirklich wie man das geschafft hat.

Mein 3 Jahre altes 150er stero mit 27,5 plus Bereifung und ALU wiegt 14,5.


----------



## Stereo150 (22. Januar 2019)

Vergleichbare Räder der Konkurrenz wiegen ca. 1kg weniger.


----------



## greg12 (22. Januar 2019)

julius09 schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Sitzwinkel weiß ich dass Canyon nicht den Winkel von Boden zu ende Sattelrohr angibt sondern Canyon ermittelt den SW immer mit durchschnittlich ausgefahrener Stütze. Also entsteht der Winkel aus Boden zu Sattel in durchschnittlicher Höhe. Dementsprechend hört sich der SW wieder flacher auf dem Papier an als er in der Realität ist. Weil andere Hersteller ja nur bis ende Sattelrohr messen und da kommt dann natürlich erst noch der auszug dabei!


Glauben etwas zu wissen, heißt nicht es zu wissen.
Canyon gibt wie die meisten hersteller den virtuellen sitzwinkel auf der horizontalen schnittlinie oberkante steuerrohr (=stackhöhe) mit dem sitzrohr an. nicht bei irgendeiner durchschnittlichen ausgefahreren stütze. das wäre nur nachvollziehbar, wenn sie die auszugsshöhe mit angeben würden. der stack hingegen ist definiert!
der virtuelle sitzwinkel im dh modus ist flach, im xc modus nach neuesten maßstäben ebenso.
auch der reale sitzrohrwinkel ist mit 66° im xc modus sehr flach und damit wirds für langbeiner problematisch!


----------



## julius09 (22. Januar 2019)

greg12 schrieb:


> Glauben etwas zu wissen, heißt nicht es zu wissen.
> Canyon gibt wie die meisten hersteller den virtuellen sitzwinkel auf der horizontalen schnittlinie oberkante steuerrohr (=stackhöhe) mit dem sitzrohr an. nicht bei irgendeiner durchschnittlichen ausgefahreren stütze. das wäre nur nachvollziehbar, wenn sie die auszugsshöhe mit angeben würden. der stack hingegen ist definiert!
> der virtuelle sitzwinkel im dh modus ist flach, im xc modus nach neuesten maßstäben ebenso.
> auch der reale sitzrohrwinkel ist mit 66° im xc modus sehr flach und damit wirds für langbeiner problematisch!



Um aus dem glauben ein wissen zu machen habe ich gerade nochmal nachgehakt. Gemessen wird nicht auf stack höhe sondern darüber. Canyon gibt das nur halt nicht an. 
Dass das trotzdem keine 79grad sitzwinkel sind weiß ich auch und bin ich auch voll der Meinung. Ich bin selber knapp 2m und hätte mir es ein zwei grad steiler gewünscht. Aber ich habs ausprobiert und für mich isses noch grade fahrbar. SS sei dank. Problem bei den steilen sitzwinkel is dass bei normal langen Menschen der sattel dann nicht mehr zwischen den schenkeln ruht beim bergab fahren sondern davor was sich anscheinend sau scheiße anfühlt. Nichts desto trotz gucken wir langbeiner immer ein bisschen in die röhre


----------



## Bowl (22. Januar 2019)

Was soll am Strive denn bitte kacke sein?! Vielleicht solltet ihr erstmal das Rad Probefahren, bevor ihr das Rad so schlecht macht. Ich bin bestimmt kein Canyon-Fanboy aber das hier geht zu weit. Die Preise finde ich jedoch auch überhöht. Optisch ist es wieder  ein schönes Enduro geworden. Es kann ja jeder seine eigene Meinung haben, aber ein Fahrrad sollte erst gefahren werden bevor man Fahreigenschaften vom Datenblatt abhängig macht.


----------



## greg12 (22. Januar 2019)

passt ziemlich exakt auf steuerrohroberkante gemessen. mehr auszug, winkel flacher!


----------



## Nd-60 (22. Januar 2019)

Man hat sich Luft für das Nachfolgemodell gelassen, dass kann dann "lower, slacker and lighter" sein.


----------



## greg12 (22. Januar 2019)

Bowl schrieb:


> Was soll am Strive denn bitte kacke sein?! Vielleicht solltet ihr erstmal das Rad Probefahren, bevor ihr das Rad so schlecht macht. Ich bin bestimmt kein Canyon-Fanboy aber das hier geht zu weit. Die Preise finde ich jedoch auch überhöht. Optisch ist es wieder  ein schönes Enduro geworden. Es kann ja jeder seine eigene Meinung haben, aber ein Fahrrad sollte erst gefahren werden bevor man Fahreigenschaften vom Datenblatt abhängig macht.


das bike ist ja auch nicht kacke! wird schon passabel fahren,
aber das preis leistungsverhältnis ist für eine versendermöhre unterdurchschnittlich, genauso das gewicht und die eigenartige geometrie.
nix anderes wurde hier im großen und ganzen festgestellt...


----------



## Stereo150 (22. Januar 2019)

Es hat keiner behauptet das es ein schlechtes bike ist. Ich würde aber auch soweit gehen zu sagen, dass es unter den namhaften Herstellern generell keine schlechten bikes mehr gibt. Das ist alles immer Kritik auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _todde_ (22. Januar 2019)

greg12 schrieb:


> das bike ist ja auch nicht kacke! wird schon passabel fahren,
> aber das preis leistungsverhältnis ist für eine versendermöhre unterdurchschnittlich, genauso das gewicht und die eigenartige geometrie.
> nix anderes wurde hier im großen und ganzen festgestellt...


Korrekt! Und das zusammengefasst + die Tatsache das es sich nun um ein 29er handelt: kacke! 
Verstanden? Wenn nicht, einfach noch mal nachfragen.


----------



## Bowl (23. Januar 2019)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Hab ja nicht viel erwartet aber das es so kacke wird, hätt ich jetzt auch nicht gedacht...
> Naja. Schluss mit canyon! Alle neuen Modelle sind für mich ausnahmslos durchgefallen. Schade eigentlich, fand mal die Bikes optisch wie technisch einwandfrei. Zeit sich nach etwas anderem umzuschauen.


----------



## _todde_ (23. Januar 2019)

Hmm also wenn das spectral jetzt noch einen shapeshifter verpasst bekommen würde. Dann wären wir doch ein stückweit näher eines ernst zunehmenden Nachfolgers


----------



## Tbuschi (24. Januar 2019)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Hmm also wenn das spectral jetzt noch einen shapeshifter verpasst bekommen würde. Dann wären wir doch ein stückweit näher eines ernst zunehmenden Nachfolgers




....Dann aber bitte auch nen Umrüstsatz im Angebot für die Spectral's ohne


----------



## blechfisch (25. Januar 2019)

Falls es jemanden interessiert: Hab gestern mein CFR Team in Größe M zusammengeschraubt und direkt auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Die Kiste wiegt jetzt mit Pedalen und einem leichteren Sattel 13,8kg. Finde ich absolut iO für ein 29er.


----------



## rider1970 (25. Januar 2019)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert: Hab gestern mein CFR Team in Größe M zusammengeschraubt und direkt auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Die Kiste wiegt jetzt mit Pedalen und einem leichteren Sattel 13,8kg. Finde ich absolut iO für ein 29er.



Sehe ich auch so, mehr als ordentlich für ein Bike dieser Kategorie 
Und diese ganzen Vorurteile wieder, ibc in topform 
Klar, canyon hat preislich angezogen ,so wie andere aber auch z.b. yt. Trotzdem immer noch ein deutlicher unterschied z.b. zu Sc , die ja mittlerweile auch schon fast "Massenhersteller" sind. Es sei den man hat Glück und bekommt mal was günstig im Abverkauf...


----------



## CasiT (25. Januar 2019)

Und Specialized erst
@blechfisch Hast du ein Foto in Natura, wäre schön


----------



## blechfisch (25. Januar 2019)

Ich mache am Wochenende ein Foto.


----------



## mohlo (25. Januar 2019)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert: Hab gestern mein CFR Team in Größe M zusammengeschraubt und direkt auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Die Kiste wiegt jetzt mit Pedalen und einem leichteren Sattel 13,8kg. Finde ich absolut iO für ein 29er.


 Wie kann das sein? Laut Canyon-Hompage sollte es 14,2 kg in M ohne Pedale wiegen. Inkl. Pedale, leichtem Sattel und Tubeless (mit Milch) sollten keine 400 Gramm Unterschied ausmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tbuschi (25. Januar 2019)

mohlo schrieb:


> Wie kann das sein? Laut Canyon-Hompage sollte es 14,2 kg in M ohne Pedale wiegen. Inkl. Pedale, leichtem Sattel und Tubeless (mit Milch) sollten keine 400 Gramm Unterschied ausmachen.



Also dieses Gewiege und Canyon Homepage, das sollte nach dem Spectral doch durch sein.

Beim Spectral gab es auch im Thread unterschiedliche Kiloangaben und auf der Homepage wurde die Angabe auch abgeändert so wie die Monate kamen.

Somit sind die Angabe der User hier die schon eins haben, die genausten meine ich


----------



## mohlo (25. Januar 2019)

Tbuschi schrieb:


> Also dieses Gewiege und Canyon Homepage, das sollte nach dem Spectral doch durch sein.
> 
> Beim Spectral gab es auch im Thread unterschiedliche Kiloangaben und auf der Homepage wurde die Angabe auch abgeändert so wie die Monate kamen.
> 
> Somit sind die Angabe der User hier die schon eins haben, die genausten meine ich


Keine Frage, aber wir hatten hier auch User, deren Wiegemethode nicht immer die genaueste war.


----------



## Tbuschi (25. Januar 2019)

mohlo schrieb:


> Keine Frage, aber wir hatten hier auch User, deren Wiegemethode nicht immer die genaueste war.



Wenn es ganz genau sein muss, dann ist das natürlich sehr unschön. War bei mir zweitrangig, da ich genug auf die Waage bringe


----------



## haga67 (25. Januar 2019)

Canyon wiegt bestimmt immer die Trinkflasche mit 
Die ist ja schließlich auf jedem Bild vom neuen Strive dran.


----------



## mohlo (26. Januar 2019)




----------



## blechfisch (27. Januar 2019)

Erste Runde war vielversprechend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TankedJoker (28. Januar 2019)

Mhh so in dem Licht sieht es besser aus als auf diesen Promo Fotos. Kann mich zwar optisch immernoch nicht mit diesem sehr geraden Design anfreunden (und das es 29" ist  aber bei dem Foto und in dem blau sieht es schon schick aus.


----------



## crossy-pietro (28. Januar 2019)

War am SA im Canyon-HQ und wenn ich es ned besser gewüßt hätte, wäre es für mich als 27,5er durchgegangen, optisch und vom Fahrgefühl.


----------



## julius09 (29. Januar 2019)

Mein 5.0er in XL steht auch schon seit Samstag im Wohnzimmer ✌


----------



## haga67 (29. Januar 2019)

Dann laß mal bitte ein paar Bilder sehen 
Auf jeden Fall schon mal gut, dass Canyon diesmal liefern kann


----------



## Sasch2104 (30. Januar 2019)

Meins ist auch schon da. Brauche nur noch eine Verlängerung für die Lampe und wird noch auf grip shift umgebaut


----------



## CasiT (30. Januar 2019)

Das weiße gefällt mir (wie immer)


----------



## dia-mandt (31. Januar 2019)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert: Hab gestern mein CFR Team in Größe M zusammengeschraubt und direkt auf Tubeless umgerüstet. Die Kiste wiegt jetzt mit Pedalen und einem leichteren Sattel 13,8kg. Finde ich absolut iO für ein 29er.



Ich kann mich ja täuschen, aber bei einem Bike zu dem Preis und mit den parts könnte man weniger erwarten. Das ist jetzt kein hate. Hab selber noch ein canyon im keller, aber mein YT Capra cf 29 in Größe 
L wiegt 14kg inkl pedale ohne leichte parts. Und hat 2000€ weniger gekostet.


----------



## blechfisch (1. Februar 2019)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Ich kann mich ja täuschen, aber bei einem Bike zu dem Preis und mit den parts könnte man weniger erwarten. Das ist jetzt kein hate. Hab selber noch ein canyon im keller, aber mein YT Capra cf 29 in Größe
> L wiegt 14kg inkl pedale ohne leichte parts. Und hat 2000€ weniger gekostet.



Jap. Das neue Strive ist nicht leicht geworden, aber wenn es hält, dann ist das Gewicht okay für mich.

Bye the way: Erster Vergleichstest online @ enduro-mtb


----------



## swissdom (2. Februar 2019)

Nur noch Carbon finde ich gut.
Die Verbesserungen scheinen auch gut zu sein.
29 fehlt mir die Erfahrung.

Aber...
Der Einstiegspreis ist zu hoch. Wo ist das Stirve für unter 2500.- ?!

Farben sind langweilig und teilweise richtig hässlich. Letztes Jahr ist man mit der Teamfarbe in die richtige Richting gegangen und jetzt wieder dieser Industrielle Standard look  

Schade wollte auf das Team upgraden aber so kann ich leicht verzichten.
Das gute ist, ich kann ohne Reue 5000.- mehr in die Hochzeitsreise investieren


----------



## goldberg1888 (2. Februar 2019)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Jap. Das neue Strive ist nicht leicht geworden, aber wenn es hält, dann ist das Gewicht okay für mich.
> 
> Bye the way: Erster Vergleichstest online @ enduro-mtb


Hochpreisiges Testfeld in dem das Strive nur Lob enthält   ....
Ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt wenn man sieht wer regelmäßiger Werbekunde ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. Februar 2019)

goldberg1888 schrieb:


> Hochpreisiges Testfeld in dem das Strive nur Lob enthält   ....
> Ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt wenn man sieht wer regelmäßiger Werbekunde ist
> Anhang anzeigen 821784 Anhang anzeigen 821785 Anhang anzeigen 821786


Aber das von vielen monierte Gewicht des neuen Strive wird hier ja doch relativiert. 
In wieweit man sich auf solche Tests verlassen kann muss wohl jeder für sich entscheiden. 
Ich bin da auch eher skeptisch.


----------



## blechfisch (2. Februar 2019)

goldberg1888 schrieb:


> Ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt wenn man sieht wer regelmäßiger Werbekunde ist



...du meinst Scott? Lapierre? YT?...


----------



## goldberg1888 (2. Februar 2019)

blechfisch schrieb:


> ...du meinst Scott? Lapierre? YT?...


.... Haibike
Nein ich meine schon die Koblenzer 
(Video auf zweiter Seite & Vergleich Strive vs spectral... Endet mit mehr Infos bei Canyon )


----------



## el martn (2. Februar 2019)

Das YT so schwer bei dem Preis?
Was schreiben die immer, das wäre DAS Rad...


----------



## Rocko Schamoni (2. Februar 2019)

el martn schrieb:


> Das YT so schwer bei dem Preis?
> Was schreiben die immer, das wäre DAS Rad...



Nun ja, hier schreiben ja auch zahlreiche Teilnehmer von, sagen wir mal, empfundenen Wahrheiten, die sich dann in den Köpfen der Leser selbst erfüllen. 
Ich möchte nicht sagen, dass bei "den Magazinen" immer alles stimmt, ganz sicher nicht sogar. Aber wenigstens werden hier Informationen mitgeteilt, die zumindest einem grundsätzlichen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit haben. Im großen Gegensatz zu den hier im Forum schreibenden Vertretern. 
Im Ergebnis kommen so ganz unterschiedliche Wahrnehmungen zustande. Glauben möchte ich da eher Ersteren.


----------



## RFS_134 (3. Februar 2019)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Erste Runde war vielversprechend


..Den Hinterreifen hast aber selbst verbaut??


----------



## blechfisch (3. Februar 2019)

RFS_134 schrieb:


> ..Den Hinterreifen hast aber selbst verbaut??



Ja, 2.3er DHR2. Fahre hinten gerne etwas schmaleres.


----------



## roulyourboat (3. Februar 2019)

Könntest du vielleicht mal die Tretlagerhöhe ab Boden nachmessen? Irgendwie kursieren da verschiedene Angaben. Sollte das Bike Magazin recht haben (kommt wohl manchmal vor), wäre die Tretlagerhöhe ziemlich gleich wie beim Vorgänger.


----------



## RFS_134 (3. Februar 2019)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Ja, 2.3er DHR2. Fahre hinten gerne etwas schmaleres.


ok, dachte ich mir schon, wg.dem gelben Schriftzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blechfisch (3. Februar 2019)

roulyourboat schrieb:


> Könntest du vielleicht mal die Tretlagerhöhe ab Boden nachmessen? Irgendwie kursieren da verschiedene Angaben. Sollte das Bike Magazin recht haben (kommt wohl manchmal vor), wäre die Tretlagerhöhe ziemlich gleich wie beim Vorgänger.



Liegt bei etwa 338mm.


----------



## haga67 (3. Februar 2019)

In welchem Shapeshifter Modus ?


----------



## roulyourboat (4. Februar 2019)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Liegt bei etwa 338mm.


Danke! Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies mit 170er Gabel und im DH-Modus ist.
Dann wäre der Unterschied zum alten Strive nicht so gross. Gemessen ca. 340mm in DH-Modus mit 160mm Pike.


----------



## blechfisch (4. Februar 2019)

roulyourboat schrieb:


> Danke! Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies mit 170er Gabel und im DH-Modus ist.
> Dann wäre der Unterschied zum alten Strive nicht so gross. Gemessen ca. 340mm in DH-Modus mit 160mm Pike.



Gerne  Ich habe im DH Modus gemessen. Zollstockmessung, halbwegs im Lot - kann also 1-2mm abweichen. Im Vergleich zum alten Strive ist das BB beim neuen sichtbar eine Nuance tiefer.


----------



## huetterei (6. Februar 2019)

Moin,
kann man ein altes Strive eigentlich mit der neuen Shape Shifter Technologie ausrüsten?
Ob man dabei von pimpen reden kann, muss sich ja wohl erst noch zeigen.

Gruß
huetterei


----------



## RFS_134 (6. Februar 2019)

huetterei schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann man ein altes Strive eigentlich mit der neuen Shape Shifter Technologie ausrüsten?
> Ob man dabei von pimpen reden kann, muss sich ja wohl erst noch zeigen.


Nein, ist ein anderes Ding und die Aufhängungspunkte und Wippen unterscheiden sich ja völlig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huetterei (6. Februar 2019)

Schade


----------



## RFS_134 (6. Februar 2019)

huetterei schrieb:


> Schade


hab auch den alten Shapeshifter, ist doch völlig ok, andere Marken haben sowas gar nicht, von daher


----------



## Sasch2104 (13. Februar 2019)

Habe gerade die Meldung bekommen. Die haben wohl bei meinem Strive das Felgenschutzband vergessen zu montieren. Wollen mir das jetzt hinterher schicken und ich soll nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (13. Februar 2019)

Sasch2104 schrieb:


> Habe gerade die Meldung bekommen. Die haben wohl bei meinem Strive das Felgenschutzband vergessen zu montieren. Wollen mir das jetzt hinterher schicken und ich soll nicht mehr fahren.


Felgenschutzband
Was soll das sein?

Also prinzipiell is das klar. Die Frage ist was soll Felgenschutzband in ner TR Felge wo doch eh das Tubelesstape drin is.


----------



## _todde_ (14. Februar 2019)

Die Antwort ist ganz einfach:
Monteur: komisch gar kein tubeless tabe uff de felge, egal reifen geht auch ohne druff.
- bike wird an kunden versandt -
Gruppenleiter sagt zum servicemitarbeiter "bitte kunde xy informieren, dass bei der Auslieferung von dt swiss das tubeless tabe vergessen wurde zu montieren. Der kunde soll auf keinen Fall den reifen mit Milch befüllen und damit fahren!"
Servicemitarbeiter: Milch in reifen, hä? "Lieber kunde, bitte nicht biken, solange wir Ihnen nicht das felgenschutzband nach geschickt haben"


----------



## Sasch2104 (14. Februar 2019)

Das ist die Email 

im Zuge unserer regelmäßigen Kontrollen durch das Qualitätsmanagement und Marktbeobachtungen ist uns aufgefallen, dass bei einer geringen Anzahl der beim Strive CFR 9.0 LTD verbauten Enve Laufräder nicht die vorgesehenen Felgenschutzbänder montiert sind. Diese sollen die Felge besser vor Beschädigung schützen und die Gefahr von Platten verringern. Bei nicht montiertem Schutz, kann der Reifen jedoch zu locker auf der Felge sitzen, und bei größeren Kräften sogar während der Fahrt von der Felge rutschen. Wir möchten auf jeden Fall verhindern, dass das während deiner Fahrt passiert, und bitten dich deshalb, ab sofort nicht mehr mit dem Strive zu fahren, wenn nicht der vorgesehene Felgenschutz montiert ist. Im Anhang findest du eine kurze Dokumentation die dir hilft zu erkennen, ob dieser bei deinem Bike montiert wurde.

Felgenschutzband zur Montage auf dem Weg zu dir

Damit du so schnell wie möglich wieder auf die Trails kannst, schicken wir dir in Kürze sicherheitshalber ein Set dieser Felgenschutzbänder zu. Wenn du feststellst, dass bei deinem Bike bereits alles wie vorgesehen montiert ist, bitten wir dich um eine kurze Rückmeldung auf diese E-Mail. Wir werden die Komponenten schnellstmöglich an die uns bekannte Rechnungsadresse schicken. Das Ganze ist für dich selbstverständlich kostenfrei. Bitte montiere die Felgenschutzbänder nach Erhalt direkt bevor du dein Canyon Bike wieder nutzt. Solltest du Hilfe bei der Montage benötigen, wende dich bitte an unser Service Center.

Du sollst dich bei deinem Canyon Bike immer auf die Top-Qualität aller Komponenten und auf 100 % Performancestärke verlassen können. Deshalb hoffen wir auf deine Geduld und dein Verständnis bei der Nachrüstung des Felgenschutzes.

Wir wissen, dass jeder Moment und jeder Kilometer auf dem Bike kostbar ist und entschuldigen uns bei dir für die Trainingsverzögerung. Vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung und viele Grüße.

Deine Canyon Crew


----------



## greg12 (15. Februar 2019)

Passt zu canyon! Damit stellen Sie mal wieder ihr Kompetenz unter Beweis wie gut sie ihre eigenen Mitarbeiter und Produkte im Griff haben!


----------



## mohlo (15. Februar 2019)

Sasch2104 schrieb:


> Das ist die Email
> 
> im Zuge unserer regelmäßigen Kontrollen durch das Qualitätsmanagement und Marktbeobachtungen ist uns aufgefallen, dass bei einer geringen Anzahl der beim Strive CFR 9.0 LTD verbauten Enve Laufräder nicht die vorgesehenen Felgenschutzbänder montiert sind. Diese sollen die Felge besser vor Beschädigung schützen und die Gefahr von Platten verringern. Bei nicht montiertem Schutz, kann der Reifen jedoch zu locker auf der Felge sitzen, und bei größeren Kräften sogar während der Fahrt von der Felge rutschen. Wir möchten auf jeden Fall verhindern, dass das während deiner Fahrt passiert, und bitten dich deshalb, ab sofort nicht mehr mit dem Strive zu fahren, wenn nicht der vorgesehene Felgenschutz montiert ist. Im Anhang findest du eine kurze Dokumentation die dir hilft zu erkennen, ob dieser bei deinem Bike montiert wurde.
> 
> ...


Was für ein Geschwurbel! Eine Aneinanderreihung von blumigen Worten mit null Informationsgehalt.


----------



## Sasch2104 (15. Februar 2019)

ich nehme mal an dieses Protection Rim Stripe wurde vergessen - https://www.enve.com/de/products/m730/


----------



## blechfisch (15. Februar 2019)

Dürfte um das hier gehen. https://www.enve.com/de/products/m-series-rim-strip-kit/

Da hat Enve wohl geschlampt und das QM bei Canyon gepennt. Passiert jedem Unternehmen. War aber klar, dass jetzt wieder das allgemeine, undifferenzierte Canyon-FirmenBashing anfängt. Ihr habt echt einen an der Waffel.  Man könnte es ja auch gut finden, dass Canyon das fix mitbekommen hat und proaktiv auf den Kunden zugeht. Aber nein, lieber herumheulen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (15. Februar 2019)

Dieses Band ist ein Kaufgrund für Enve. Das macht dieses LR aus. Hätte man genauso die Kartusche in einer Gabel vergessen können. Canyon handelt aber anscheinend schnell und unkompliziert. Aber gepennt hat Canyon hier genauso so blöd wie Enve. QM nicht vorhanden....


----------



## RFS_134 (15. Februar 2019)

falscher thread^^


----------



## Sasch2104 (15. Februar 2019)

Ein Forum ist da um sich zu Informieren und auszutauschen. Eine Rückruf Aktion ist für den einen oder anderen schon interessant. Mit undifferenzierte Canyon-FirmenBashing hat das meiner Meinung nichts damit zu tun. Ich finde Canyon nach wie vor eine gute Marke. Allerdings habe ich denen auch geschrieben das ich bei so einem hochpreisigen Rad eine bessere qualitäts Kontrolle erwarte. Aber es wird halt überall gespart und die ersten Käufer sind die Beta Tester . War bei meinem Mercedes Marco Polo nicht anders. Da gab es 7 Rückrufaktionen und bei der letzten jetzt wollen Sie das Motor Management updaten , wo ich mich gerade weigere.


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (17. Februar 2019)

...


----------



## solum (17. Februar 2019)

goldberg1888 schrieb:


> Hochpreisiges Testfeld in dem das Strive nur Lob enthält   ....
> Ein Schelm der böses dabei denkt wenn man sieht wer regelmäßiger Werbekunde ist
> Anhang anzeigen 821784 Anhang anzeigen 821785 Anhang anzeigen 821786




Willst du nichts sagende Testst lesen, dann nimm die Enduro-MTB zur Hand. Seit Jahren kennt man jeweils den Sieger bevor man zu lesen begonnen hat, geht zumindest mir so. Bsp. man nehme vorwiegend hochpreisige Bikes für einen Test. Die ganz ganz teuren werden dann trotzdem bezüglich Preis/Leistung abgekannzelt, Testsieg schon mal nicht mehr möglich. Was das Fahrverhalten der Bikes angeht, empfinde ich auch ziemlich anders als dort geschrieben, zumal ich jeweils einige der Kisten auch schon gefahren bin.

Das alte Strive hat damals noch als neu den Testssieg "konkurrenzlos" eingefahren. Habe mir ein Team zugelegt, eine Saison später gegen ein SC getauscht, mit welchem ich zufriedener war und so ziemlich in jedem STRAVA Segment auch schneller unterwegs war. Der Wechsel meines ersten Shape-Shifters, welcher nach vier Wochen defekt war, vergesse ich nie. Der Rahmen hatte verdammt viel Spannung drauf, was es schier unmöglich machte Schrauben zu lösen und vor allem wieder reinzubringen, was nur mit argem Gegendrücken usw. möglich war.

Das neue Strive ist sicherlich ein tolles Bike mit vielen Qualitäten aber was die deutsche Fachpresse von sich gibt, ist mehr als übertrieben. Man will es sich wohl nicht mit einem der grössten Werber verscherzen.


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (17. Februar 2019)

Wären alle die schon eins bei sich haben so nett sein und nen paar Fotos oder Videos machen, mann findet online bis jetzt nur Fotos von irgendwelchen Magazinen...


----------



## Sasch2104 (17. Februar 2019)

Hat jemand eine Idee für eine Rahmentasche für das neue Strive ??


----------



## Pecado22 (20. Februar 2019)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Erste Runde war vielversprechend


Könntest Du mal die Felgenbreite außen messen? Laut Canyon Beschreibung sollen unterschiedliche Felgeninnenbreiten verbaut sein - VR28 - HR25.
Laut Mavic soll der Deemax Pro 29“ Laufradsatz aber vorn und hinten jeweils 28mm Innenbreite haben. Ist das mal wieder ein Fehler auf Seiten Canyon?


----------



## blechfisch (20. Februar 2019)

Pecado22 schrieb:


> Könntest Du mal die Felgenbreite außen messen? Laut Canyon Beschreibung sollen unterschiedliche Felgeninnenbreiten verbaut sein - VR28 - HR25.
> Laut Mavic soll der Deemax Pro 29“ Laufradsatz aber vorn und hinten jeweils 28mm Innenbreite haben. Ist das mal wieder ein Fehler auf Seiten Canyon?



Es ist der 2019er Deemax Pro 29“ mit 28mm Innenbreite - vorne und hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailsurf75 (25. Februar 2019)

Hallo Strive-Besitzer,
hat jemand eines in mint-blue und könnte mal ein Foto einstellen? Mich würde die Farbe mal in natura interessieren....
Danke


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (25. Februar 2019)

trailsurf75 schrieb:


> Hallo Strive-Besitzer,
> hat jemand eines in mint-blue und könnte mal ein Foto einstellen? Mich würde die Farbe mal in natura interessieren....
> Danke


bitte!


----------



## Deleted 118538 (25. Februar 2019)

Ist schick. Ich war heute mit einem Spezl fahren, der das hat, nur Fotos habe ich keine


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (25. Februar 2019)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> Ist schick. Ich war heute mit einem Spezl fahren, der das hat, nur Fotos habe ich keine



wäre echt super cool wenn ihr oder dein Spezi welche machen könnte, haben bis jetzt nur Bilder von Canyon...


----------



## blechfisch (26. Februar 2019)

Also nochmal meins


----------



## philis (26. Februar 2019)

Im Enduro Magazin wurde beim Enduro Vergleich das Strive Testsieger (klar haben auch viel Werbung im Magazin, aber die Allrounder Eigenschaften wird es schon haben).

Es wurde hier mal ein Link zu einem Vergleichstest Spectral Strive 2019 gepostet (Artikel war auf englisch) hat jemand noch den Link kann diesen nicht finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pecado22 (26. Februar 2019)

Der Vergleich Spectral - Strive ist auch aus dem Enduro Magazin


----------



## Jo-san (26. Februar 2019)

HI
kann jemand von den neuen Strive Besitzern mal klären bzw. schauen ob der Superdelux auch 'richtig' eingebaut werden kann? Also Ausgleichsbehälter nach oben? Ohne dass der Rocker beim vollen Einfedern den Ausgleichsbehälter nicht berührt. Und wäre die Flasche immer noch möglich?


----------



## Sasch2104 (26. Februar 2019)

Blöde Frage welche Schläuche (größe) sollten man für das Strive nehmen ??


----------



## bfri (26. Februar 2019)

Ich würde gar keine Schläuche nehmen, sondern auf Tubeless gehen. Felgenband sollte ja schon drin sein und Tubeless Ventile normalerweise auch. Also nur noch Milch und ein bisschen pumpen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Februar 2019)

Sasch2104 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage welche Schläuche (größe) sollten man für das Strive nehmen ??


Keine


----------



## blechfisch (27. Februar 2019)

Jo-san schrieb:


> HI
> kann jemand von den neuen Strive Besitzern mal klären bzw. schauen ob der Superdelux auch 'richtig' eingebaut werden kann? Also Ausgleichsbehälter nach oben? Ohne dass der Rocker beim vollen Einfedern den Ausgleichsbehälter nicht berührt. Und wäre die Flasche immer noch möglich?



Pi mal Daumen mal Zollstock könnte es knapp passen.

Die Kiste macht auf den hometrails echt Spass und scheint ordentlich schnell zu sein. Die Unterschiede zum alten Strive werden langsam deutlicher. Werde bei Gelegenheit berichten.


----------



## philis (27. Februar 2019)

Pecado22 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich Spectral - Strive ist auch aus dem Enduro Magazin


hast du zufällig den Link? viele Suchversuche bringen mich in diesem Magazin nicht mehr auf diesen für mich spannenden Artikel


----------



## blechfisch (27. Februar 2019)

philis schrieb:


> hast du zufällig den Link? viele Suchversuche bringen mich in diesem Magazin nicht mehr auf diesen für mich spannenden Artikel



Der Artikel ist meines Wissens nach noch nicht in Web. Du musst dir das Magazin per App herunterladen (gratis)


----------



## Pecado22 (27. Februar 2019)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist meines Wissens nach noch nicht in Web. Du musst dir das Magazin per App herunterladen (gratis)



Genau - ich kenne ihn auch nur aus der App und da dann Magazin 37 - ist direkt nach dem großen Enduro Bike Test


----------



## philis (27. Februar 2019)

Danke gefunden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasch2104 (28. Februar 2019)

Das mit dem Felgenband scheint ja so das Problem zu sein. Das haben sie ja vergessen. Deshalb darf ich auch nicht fahren . Warte immer noch auf die Lieferung von Canyon. Werde heute mal anrufen .


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (28. Februar 2019)

trailsurf75 schrieb:


> Hallo Strive-Besitzer,
> hat jemand eines in mint-blue und könnte mal ein Foto einstellen? Mich würde die Farbe mal in natura interessieren....
> Danke








Hier ist nen Video von so nem Araber der das 6.0 in Mint test fährt.


----------



## bfri (28. Februar 2019)

Habe es nicht zuende geschaut, aber da gilt wohl, wer sein Bike liebt, der schiebt.


----------



## patfish (1. März 2019)

Seit einiger Zeit möchte ich von meinem Spectral 2016 auf etwas robusteres umsteigen.
Ich bin jedoch rein von der Optik, Gewicht und Preis etwas vom Strive 2019 enttäuscht.

Letztes Jahr wollte ich mir eigentlich schon das neue Capra 29 holen, jedoch ist dieses wegen meiner langen Beine und dem eher kurzen Oberkörper nicht 100% optimal. Daher lag die hoffnung nun am Strive 2019, welches mir rein von der Geo wahrscheinlich etwas besser passen sollte, jedoch will sich bei mir des "Will haben Gefühl " einfach nicht einstellen.

Der Rahmen und sein Design wirkt durch seinen vielen Ecken und Geraden (im gegensatz zum neuen Spectral und Neuron und den meisten anderen Rädern) fast antiquiert. Die Farben sind bis auf die Team Version (auch der hätte ein durchgehendes Anthrazit Blau besser gestanden)  fade bis fast schon hässlich und der tolle Kabelschacht/Unterbodenschutz vom Spectral und Neuron wurde einfach gleich weggelassen.
Weiters hätte ich auch gerne hinten etwas mehr als 150mm Federweg gesehen und vorne bei allen Modellen die 170mm.

Kombiniert mit hohem Gewicht und dem stolzen Preis vergeht irgendwie komplett die Lust darauf.

Mein Tipp an Canyon:
Sucht euch einen neuen Designer ...etwas Stylischere/modernere bepinselung würde den Rädern echt wieder gut tun!

Ich werde jetzt einmal abwarten bis ich das Rad irgendwo teste kann und nur wenn es mich komplett überraschen sollte auch zuschlagen ...oder versuchen mir das Capra 29 so zu richten, dass es auch für mich einigermaßen passt.


----------



## blechfisch (1. März 2019)

Die Einblicke in deine Kaufentscheidungsfindung und deinen anderen Geschmack sind wirklich unheimlich spannend und extrem interessant für uns. Vielen Dank. 

Mein Tipp an Dich: Kauf dir doch einfach ein Fahrrad welches dir gefällt und schreib die dazu passenden Threads mit deiner Begeisterung voll. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe bisher nur positives Feedback für mein CFR Team bekommen und kann dir sagen, dass die Kiste nicht nur heiß aussieht, sondern auch ziemlich spassig und noch dazu verdammt schnell fährt. Leben und leben lassen.


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (1. März 2019)

patfish schrieb:


> Seit einiger Zeit möchte ich von meinem Spectral 2016 auf etwas robusteres umsteigen.
> Ich bin jedoch rein von der Optik, Gewicht und Preis etwas vom Strive 2019 enttäuscht.
> 
> Letztes Jahr wollte ich mir eigentlich schon das neue Capra 29 holen, jedoch ist dieses wegen meiner langen Beine und dem eher kurzen Oberkörper nicht 100% optimal. Daher lag die hoffnung nun am Strive 2019, welches mir rein von der Geo wahrscheinlich etwas besser passen sollte, jedoch will sich bei mir des "Will haben Gefühl " einfach nicht einstellen.
> ...



Du weist aber schon das Schönheitsempfinden subjektiv ist oder?


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (3. März 2019)

Hier hat so nen Russischer Spezi zwei Sachen richtig gemacht.
http://twentysix.ru/blog/133236.html
(Google Übersetzer!)
1. Er hat den Dämpfer "richtig rum" eingebaut ;D




2. Er hat bemerkt das alle Fahrräder zu schwer angegeben sind und zwa fast um nen halben Kilo...
Zitat: "Das Gewicht des Fahrrads L der Größe in einem vollständig ab Werk ausgestatteten Kit ohne Pedale beträgt 14,25 kg (auf der offiziellen Website beträgt das Gewicht von M 14,5 kg)."


----------



## Sasch2104 (4. März 2019)

Das die Leute immer so einen aufriss machen wegen so ein paar gramm.


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (4. März 2019)

Noch mehr Footage:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jimboo (7. März 2019)

Kann es sein das beim Design vom Strive 29 die Mitnahme einer besonderst großen Trinkflasche im Vordergrund stand. Das würde das Rahmen Desing erklären. Echt Dämlich wenn das so ist! Bekomm ich meine "7 Liter" Pulle die ich immer dabei hab noch in den Sch... Flaschenhalter wenn ich den Dämpfer richtig herum einbau? Welche unterschied macht das eigentlich? Mal abgesehen vom Schwerpunkt. ...Testsieger ...lol


----------



## Stefan1578 (7. März 2019)

Bei den Team-Bikes des EWS Factory Teams sind die Dämpfer auf manchen Fotos auch „richtigherum“ verbaut.


----------



## RFS_134 (7. März 2019)

Jimboo schrieb:


> Welche unterschied macht das eigentlich? Mal abgesehen vom Schwerpunkt. ...Testsieger ...lol


Soweit ich weiß, ist das vor allem bei Fox DPX und X2 ein Problem, da die Einstellknöpfe mit der Wippe kollidieren. Man konnte diese Dämpfer schon beim 1̶.̶S̶t̶r̶i̶v̶e̶ 2.Strive nicht richtigherum einbauen ohne Feile


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. März 2019)

Korrekt. Nachdem der X2 nur auf einer Seite wegen der schräg angesetzten Knöppe kollidiert ist hat Fox noch eins draufgesetzt und mit dem DPX nen Dämpfer auf den Markt gebracht der auf beiden seiten kollidiert...wer konstruiert sowatt??? 
Das Strive ob jetzt 2. oder 3. Generation is ja vermutlich nicht die einzigste Karre wo die Dinger nicht passen bzw nur verkehrt herum.


----------



## swissdom (7. März 2019)

Ich wollte nur nochmal sagen wie hässlich ich die Farben dieses Jahr subjektiv empfinde.

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## RFS_134 (7. März 2019)

swissdom schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur nochmal sagen wie hässlich ich die Farben dieses Jahr subjektiv empfinde.
> 
> Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit


Freut mich sehr dass Du das mitteilst! Ich weiß das als Bereicherung wirklich zu schätzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patfish (8. März 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> Du weist aber schon das Schönheitsempfinden subjektiv ist oder?


Das stimmt natürlich nur zum Teil ;-) ...Unsere Geschmäcker sind natürlich alle durch Trends beeinflusst und ändern sich mit jenen auch über die Zeit (siehe Mode). Es gibt aber sehr wohl eine Menge an Gestaltungsprinzipien ...was Form, Verhältnisse und Farbkombinationen angeht welche für uns Menschen bestand haben  ... die meisten können diese Dinge natürlich nicht benennen sonden finden (wenn korrekt angewandt) ein Objekt einfach etwas ansprechender als ein anderes.

Welche Farbkombination haut dich leicht (mit ausnahme der 6000€ Team-Version) so um beim Strive 2019?  ...meiner Meinung nach machen das gerade sehr viele andere besser  ...aber du hast natürlich recht, es wird sicher immer auch Leute geben denen z.B.  grün,orange,weiß gestreifte Räder gefallen (z.B. weil sie iren sind oder einen Fußballklub mit jenen Farben verehren) ^^


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (8. März 2019)

patfish schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich nur zum Teil ;-) ...Unsere Geschmäcker sind natürlich alle durch Trends beeinflusst und ändern sich mit jenen auch über die Zeit (siehe Mode). Es gibt aber sehr wohl eine Menge an Gestaltungsprinzipien ...was Form, Verhältnisse und Farbkombinationen angeht welche für uns Menschen bestand haben  ... die meisten können diese Dinge natürlich nicht benennen sonden finden (wenn korrekt angewandt) ein Objekt einfach etwas ansprechender als ein anderes.
> 
> Welche Farbkombination haut dich leicht (mit ausnahme der 6000€ Team-Version) so um beim Strive 2019?  ...meiner Meinung nach machen das gerade sehr viele andere besser  ...aber du hast natürlich recht, es wird sicher immer auch Leute geben denen z.B.  grün,orange,weiß gestreifte Räder gefallen (z.B. weil sie iren sind oder einen Fußballklub mit jenen Farben verehren) ^^



Naja, ich finde das Blau-Mint z.B. auch nicht soo anziehend aber hässlich ist es auch nicht... Den Stealth look würd ich persönlich auch nicht fahren. 
Aber gleich zu sagen das sich Canyon nen neuen Designer holen soll und das es kacke aus sieht und das so zu generalisieren ist halt einfach Schwachsinn...


----------



## RFS_134 (8. März 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> Aber gleich zu sagen das sich Canyon nen neuen Designer holen soll und das es kacke aus sieht und das so zu generalisieren ist halt einfach Schwachsinn...


Seh ich auch so. Das aktuelle Canyon Design mag für manche erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig sein, wird aber schon bald von den meisten als normal bzw. sehr chic empfunden werden. Canyon hatte noch nie eine so seltsame Formsprache die einer Mehrheit missfallen hat. Es ist ja durchaus alles ästhetisch entworfen, man vergleiche vllt. mal mit dem neuen Marin Mount Vision, hier wurden tatsächlich die Gesetze der Ästhetik völlig außer acht gelassen. So etwas ist hässlich und wird es auch immer bleiben..


----------



## swissdom (9. März 2019)

RFS_134 schrieb:


> ...So etwas ist hässlich und wird es auch immer bleiben..



Du wiedersprichst dir im gleichen Absatz

Jeder macht mal schei** Sie können es nächstes Jahr ja wieder gut machen. 

Falls jemand von Canyon das hier ließt. Bitte beim Design da weiter machen wo ihr bei den Teamfarben letztes Jaht aufgehört habt.


----------



## RFS_134 (9. März 2019)

swissdom schrieb:


> Du wiedersprichst dir im gleichen Absatz


Nein, ich meinte *dieses* Mount Vision wird immer als hässlich empfunden werden. Natürlich können (und sollen) die gerne wieder attraktive Bikes rausbringen.


----------



## mohlo (9. März 2019)

RFS_134 schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte *dieses* Mount Vision wird immer als hässlich empfunden werden. Natürlich können (und sollen) die gerne wieder attraktive Bikes rausbringen.


Marin Bikes sind in der Tat - seit es sie gibt - so dermaßen hässlich, dass man nur noch wegschauen kann!


----------



## RFS_134 (9. März 2019)

mohlo schrieb:


> Marin Bikes sind in der Tat - seit es sie gibt - so dermaßen hässlich, dass man nur noch wegschauen kann!


Kann sein, ich kenne gar nicht so viele. Aber anziehend fand ich sie anscheinend ja auch nie


----------



## hal2000 (9. März 2019)

RFS_134 schrieb:


> Kann sein, ich kenne gar nicht so viele. Aber anziehend fand ich sie anscheinend ja auch nie



Die hatten aber immer geile Namen wie z. B. „Indian Fire Trail“ (zumindest vor so ca. 20 Jahren, als 'n Kumpel von mir eins hatte).


----------



## 5kulls (14. März 2019)

Das Experiment mit der Dämpfer-Drehung scheint für den Fox-Dämpfer ja ganz gut zu passen - hat das schon mal jemand mit dem *RockShox Deluxe* gesehen bzw. versucht (sind die Buchsen auf beiden Seiten gleich oder benötigt man da Neue)? Der Platz für die Trinkflsche wäre mir dabei herzlich egal...


----------



## blechfisch (14. März 2019)

5kulls schrieb:


> Das Experiment mit der Dämpfer-Drehung scheint für den Fox-Dämpfer ja ganz gut zu passen - hat das schon mal jemand mit dem *RockShox Deluxe* gesehen bzw. versucht (sind die Buchsen auf beiden Seiten gleich oder benötigt man da Neue)? Der Platz für die Trinkflsche wäre mir dabei herzlich egal...



...ja, das Factory Team 







Buchsen sind nicht gleich, können aber von unten nach oben und vice versa getauscht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5kulls (14. März 2019)

Hatte es auch grad irgendwo auf der Canyon-Seite gefunden... Danke!


----------



## blechfisch (17. März 2019)

Habe gerade erfahren, dass man das Strive wohl ohne Probleme mit 65 statt 60mm Dämpferhub fahren kann. Werde ich irgendwann ausprobieren. 163mm Federweg sind ja nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Pecado22 (18. März 2019)

bei mir ist heute auch endlich das neue Strive CFR 9.0 angekommen. Was ich mich nur gerade frage, muss der neue ShapeShifter noch eingestellt werden? Beim alten wurde der Luftdruck anhand des Gewichts eingestellt. Beim neuen finde ich nix dazu im Karton und schon garnicht auf der Homepage. Bedeutet das dann, dass nix gemacht werden muss?

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen top verarbeitet und die Vorfreude auf den ersten  Ausritt wird immer größer (leider regnet es mal wieder in Hamburg)
Falls es interessiert - Gewicht ist jetzt fahrfertig (Pedale und Tubeless) 14,1kg


----------



## blechfisch (18. März 2019)

Einstellung auf Fahrergewicht dürfte nicht notwendig sein, eher auf gewünschte Umschalt-Geschwindigkeit. Bei mir war out-of-the-box der passende Druck drin. 

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Rad. Fährt sich traumhaft das Ding und der neue ShapeShifter ist TOP!


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (18. März 2019)

Pecado22 schrieb:


> bei mir ist heute auch endlich das neue Strive CFR 9.0 angekommen. Was ich mich nur gerade frage, muss der neue ShapeShifter noch eingestellt werden? Beim alten wurde der Luftdruck anhand des Gewichts eingestellt. Beim neuen finde ich nix dazu im Karton und schon garnicht auf der Homepage. Bedeutet das dann, dass nix gemacht werden muss?
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen top verarbeitet und die Vorfreude auf den ersten  Ausritt wird immer größer (leider regnet es mal wieder in Hamburg)
> Falls es interessiert - Gewicht ist jetzt fahrfertig (Pedale und Tubeless) 14,1kg



Bilder?


----------



## Pecado22 (18. März 2019)

Bitte schön


----------



## Pecado22 (18. März 2019)

Hab mal bezüglich der Lyrik noch eine Frage - ich komm irgendwie mit dem Setup nicht klar. Laut meinem Kampfgewicht von 90kg soll ich 86psi einstellen, da bin ich aber weit von den 30% SAG entfernt - ich muss fast 100psi einstellen um einen SAG von annähernd 30% zu erreichen. Hab mich im Grunde an die Einstellung laut RockShox gehalten.

Was mach ich da falsch?


----------



## blechfisch (18. März 2019)

Du machst nichts falsch. Die Angaben auf der Lyrik sind wohl eher für den komfortorientierten Fahrer.  Ich habe die Gabel auf 90psi hochgepumpt um bei 77kg auf 25% zu kommen. 

Hab etwas Geduld mit der Gabel. Meine hat ein paar touren zum Einfahren gebraucht. Jetzt geht sie wie Butter und arbeitet traumhaft  

Zur Info: In Gabel und Dämpfer ist serienmäßig jeweils ein Token. Ich habe in den Super Deluxe einen zweiten Token verbaut, da ich auf den hometrails bei Sprüngen mit flacher Landung schon fast am Limit war. Jetzt passt es.


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (18. März 2019)

Pecado22 schrieb:


> Bitte schön



danke ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MysticT (21. März 2019)

Pecado22 schrieb:


> bei mir ist heute auch endlich das neue Strive CFR 9.0 angekommen. Was ich mich nur gerade frage, muss der neue ShapeShifter noch eingestellt werden? Beim alten wurde der Luftdruck anhand des Gewichts eingestellt. Beim neuen finde ich nix dazu im Karton und schon garnicht auf der Homepage. Bedeutet das dann, dass nix gemacht werden muss?



Ich hab in irgendeinem Artikel gelesen, dass Canyon ne Einstellkarte mit SAG-Messskala und Druckempfehlungen beilegt. Dort war angegeben, dass ShapeShifter und Dämpfer identisch nach Fahrergewicht befüllt werden sollten (also gleicher Druck in beiden Elementen). Finde ich natürlich grad nicht mehr wieder...
Übernimm mal das was du bei deinem Dämpfer an Druck drin hast auch für den ShapeShifter und probiers aus


----------



## solum (21. März 2019)

solum schrieb:


> Willst du nichts sagende Testst lesen, dann nimm die Enduro-MTB zur Hand. Seit Jahren kennt man jeweils den Sieger bevor man zu lesen begonnen hat, geht zumindest mir so. Bsp. man nehme vorwiegend hochpreisige Bikes für einen Test. Die ganz ganz teuren werden dann trotzdem bezüglich Preis/Leistung abgekannzelt, Testsieg schon mal nicht mehr möglich. Was das Fahrverhalten der Bikes angeht, empfinde ich auch ziemlich anders als dort geschrieben, zumal ich jeweils einige der Kisten auch schon gefahren bin.
> 
> Das alte Strive hat damals noch als neu den Testssieg "konkurrenzlos" eingefahren. Habe mir ein Team zugelegt, eine Saison später gegen ein SC getauscht, mit welchem ich zufriedener war und so ziemlich in jedem STRAVA Segment auch schneller unterwegs war. Der Wechsel meines ersten Shape-Shifters, welcher nach vier Wochen defekt war, vergesse ich nie. Der Rahmen hatte verdammt viel Spannung drauf, was es schier unmöglich machte Schrauben zu lösen und vor allem wieder reinzubringen, was nur mit argem Gegendrücken usw. möglich war.
> 
> Das neue Strive ist sicherlich ein tolles Bike mit vielen Qualitäten aber was die deutsche Fachpresse von sich gibt, ist mehr als übertrieben. Man will es sich wohl nicht mit einem der grössten Werber verscherzen.



Das angeblich beste Bike in der Klasse wurde in der aktuellen Freeride doch etwas relativiert.


----------



## Pecado22 (21. März 2019)

MysticT schrieb:


> Ich hab in irgendeinem Artikel gelesen, dass Canyon ne Einstellkarte mit SAG-Messskala und Druckempfehlungen beilegt. Dort war angegeben, dass ShapeShifter und Dämpfer identisch nach Fahrergewicht befüllt werden sollten (also gleicher Druck in beiden Elementen). Finde ich natürlich grad nicht mehr wieder...
> Übernimm mal das was du bei deinem Dämpfer an Druck drin hast auch für den ShapeShifter und probiers aus



Mhh beim neuen lag keine Karte dabei - daher war ich auch etwas verwundert, welchen Drück man nehmen soll und wieviel er verträgt. Beim alten gab es die Karte - na werd da mal nachfragen.


----------



## CasiT (21. März 2019)

Schönes Bike, mag das neue Strive. Du musst nur mal die Reifen drehen oder ist das Absicht?


----------



## Pecado22 (21. März 2019)

CasiT schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, mag das neue Strive. Du musst nur mal die Reifen drehen oder ist das Absicht?



Reifen drehen? Also so sind sie von Canyon gekommen - hab aber auch schon gesehen, dass die Laufrichtung falsch rum montiert sind. Soll so oder eher falsch montiert?


----------



## CasiT (22. März 2019)

Sind aktuell entgegen der Laufrichtung montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pecado22 (22. März 2019)

CasiT schrieb:


> Sind aktuell entgegen der Laufrichtung montiert



So Reifen jetzt richtig rum
Dämpfer bei der Aktion auch gleich gedreht und Gleitbuchsen von Huber eingebaut - keine Ahnung was das soll den Dämpfer auf Kopf einzubauen, da kommt man ja nun überhaupt nicht mehr an die Platform (auch wenn man sie eigentlich nicht wirklich braucht)


----------



## Coiler (23. März 2019)

Möchte an meinem Strive 2019 die Bremsen von Sram auf Shimano wechseln. Hat jemand schon mal die hintere Bremsleitung gewechselt? 

Irgendwas besonders beachten?

Hab auf EnduroMtb gelesen das die Leitungen im Rahmen in Schaumstoff liegen.


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (24. März 2019)

Coiler schrieb:


> Möchte an meinem Strive 2019 die Bremsen von Sram auf Shimano wechseln. Hat jemand schon mal die hintere Bremsleitung gewechselt?
> 
> Irgendwas besonders beachten?
> 
> Hab auf EnduroMtb gelesen das die Leitungen im Rahmen in Schaumstoff liegen.



Sollen sich aber trotzdem ganz gut wechseln lassen!


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (24. März 2019)

Ich hab mir gestern mein neues Strive 8.0 Mint Blau Bestellt . Auf der Seite von dem Strive in meiner Größe und in Mint Blau steht beim Versand: Versand 8.4.19 - 12.4.19*. Jetzt hab ichs bestellt und in meiner Bestellung steht Voraussichtlicher Versand: 20.5.19 - 24.5.19.
Ändert sich das noch?


----------



## greg12 (25. März 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern mein neues Strive 8.0 Mint Blau Bestellt . Auf der Seite von dem Strive in meiner Größe und in Mint Blau steht beim Versand: Versand 8.4.19 - 12.4.19*. Jetzt hab ichs bestellt und in meiner Bestellung steht Voraussichtlicher Versand: 20.5.19 - 24.5.19.
> Ändert sich das noch?


Garantiert! Canyon liebt unpräzise Angaben


----------



## Pecado22 (25. März 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern mein neues Strive 8.0 Mint Blau Bestellt . Auf der Seite von dem Strive in meiner Größe und in Mint Blau steht beim Versand: Versand 8.4.19 - 12.4.19*. Jetzt hab ichs bestellt und in meiner Bestellung steht Voraussichtlicher Versand: 20.5.19 - 24.5.19.
> Ändert sich das noch?



Meins kam gut einen Monat früher als in der Bestellbestätigung angegeben.


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (25. März 2019)

Pecado22 schrieb:


> Meins kam gut einen Monat früher als in der Bestellbestätigung angegeben.



lol.


----------



## patfish (27. März 2019)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Die Einblicke in deine Kaufentscheidungsfindung und deinen anderen Geschmack sind wirklich unheimlich spannend und extrem interessant für uns. Vielen Dank.
> 
> Mein Tipp an Dich: Kauf dir doch einfach ein Fahrrad welches dir gefällt und schreib die dazu passenden Threads mit deiner Begeisterung voll.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil habe bisher nur positives Feedback für mein CFR Team bekommen und kann dir sagen, dass die Kiste nicht nur heiß aussieht, sondern auch ziemlich spassig und noch dazu verdammt schnell fährt. Leben und leben lassen.



Lieber Blechfish!
Deine Farbe ist auch so ziehmlich die einzige wo die Designer beim heurigen Strive nicht daneben gegriffen haben... finde die Farbe echt top! 

Normal gefällt mir ja der Stealth-Look bei Rädern gar nicht so schlecht, jedoch funktioniert dieser bei dem neuen Rahmen irgendwie überhaupt nicht. Canyon hat das Design beim Spectral, Neuron und Torque viel besser hinbekommen jedoch hätten sie dies mit etwas Farbe ( genau wie bei deinem Rad!) viel besser kaschieren können.

Ich werde jedenfalls nur wegen der Farbe sicher keine 6000€  ausgeben  ... bin eher zwischen 3000 - 4000€ zuhause


----------



## fugazi (27. März 2019)

Nochmal zu den Farben und zum Design. Wir in Deutschland sind immer so kritisch mit unseren Herstellern. Die Marken aus Übersee sind immer cooler -. Jedoch witzig ist das Canyon gerade in den USA so erfolgreich ist und man Sie da nicht als langweilig empfindet. 
Mir persönlich gefällt das blaue Team 9.0 CFR supergut. Leider wahrscheinlich gerade deshalb fast das teuerste.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (28. März 2019)

fugazi schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Farben und zum Design. Wir in Deutschland sind immer so kritisch mit unseren Herstellern. Die Marken aus Übersee sind immer cooler -. Jedoch witzig ist das Canyon gerade in den USA so erfolgreich ist und man Sie da nicht als langweilig empfindet.
> Mir persönlich gefällt das blaue Team 9.0 CFR supergut. Leider wahrscheinlich gerade deshalb fast das teuerste.



Die finden ja auch einen Präsidenten mit orangefarbener Haut geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swissdom (28. März 2019)

fugazi schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Farben und zum Design. Wir in Deutschland sind immer so kritisch mit unseren Herstellern. Die Marken aus Übersee sind immer cooler -. Jedoch witzig ist das Canyon gerade in den USA so erfolgreich ist und man Sie da nicht als langweilig empfindet.
> Mir persönlich gefällt das blaue Team 9.0 CFR supergut. Leider wahrscheinlich gerade deshalb fast das teuerste.



nein


----------



## cedrock (6. April 2019)

Kann ich beim Strive 2019 den FOX FLOAT DPX2 Performance Elite Dämpfer um 180 Grad gedreht einbauen?
Sonst komm ich nicht an den lockout hebel. Irgendwelche Nachteile?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (6. April 2019)

Der Flaschenhalter kann im Weg sein


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (7. April 2019)

Also


_chilla_ schrieb:


> Der Flaschenhalter kann im Weg sein


Also, es ist wirklich nur der Lockout Hebel und nicht mehr was im Weg währe?


----------



## Musashi178 (7. April 2019)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren... Auf dem Video sah es so aus als könnte der Dämpfer nicht voll einfedern, weil er vorher anschlägt...


----------



## Jo-san (7. April 2019)

Beim alten strive schlägt der rocker an den verstellrädchen des foxdämpfers an. Beim neuen strive kann der rsdämpfer problemlos richtig verbaut werden...bei fox könnten die probleme bleiben


----------



## Deleted 118538 (7. April 2019)

Was meinst du? 
Hast du das hier mal angesehen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-strive-2019.883894/page-7#post-15797003


----------



## Musashi178 (7. April 2019)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> Was meinst du?
> Hast du das hier mal angesehen: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-strive-2019.883894/page-7#post-15797003



Ja genau das meine ich... Für mich sieht das aus als würde das oben Anschlag... Der Dämpfer hat ja noch Federweg über, oder nicht?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (7. April 2019)

Hmm, der fährt das in seinem Blog so: http://twentysix.ru/blog/133236.html 
Probier es doch einfach mal aus, umdrehen, Luft ablassen und voll durchfedern, dann weißt du es sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo-san (7. April 2019)

Hab ich gesehen. Hab auf insta fabien barel gefragt ob das geht mit rs dämpfer....er sagte, dass das gehen würde. Zudem fährt das enduroteam, oder ein paar davon, den rsdämpfer „richtig“ rum.


----------



## Jo-san (7. April 2019)

Auf dem video ist ein fox....rock shox geht 100% richtig rum


----------



## cedrock (8. April 2019)

Habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert. Sie meinen der Fox Dämpfer darf nicht andersrum eingebaut werden, da sonst die Gefahr besteht, dass der Dämpfer am Rahmen aufschlägt. Schade!
Weiss jemand ob man beim Fox Dämpfer ein remote lockout nachrüsten kann?

EDIT: Es ist nicht der Rahmen wo der Dämpfer aufschlägt, sondern Der Shapeshifter Überhang schlägt auf der Dämpderplattform auf (Siehe Screenshot weiter unten)


----------



## cedrock (8. April 2019)

Laut Canyon darf im Shapeshifter auch nicht mehr als 200PSI Luft rein, eine Tabelle haben sie aber (noch) nicht.... Weiss jemand mehr dazu? Die alte Tabelle gilt nicht mehr...


----------



## Musashi178 (8. April 2019)

Zu dem Shapeshifter mal noch ne Frage: Wenn ihr euch nebendranstellt, und vom DH in den XC Modus wechselt, wie weit fährt denn bei euch da der Kolben aus? Weil bei mir sind das nur etwa 1/3... Erst wenn ich am Sattel zieh und das Hinterrad komplett entlaste, fährt er voll aus. Hab aber das Gefühl, dass das nicht soll. Der Shapeshifter selbst hat allerdings schon die am Rahmen als Maximum angegebenen 150 psi.


----------



## huetterei (8. April 2019)

cedrock schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit Canyon telefoniert. Sie meinen der Fox Dämpfer darf nicht andersrum eingebaut werden, da sonst die Gefahr besteht, dass der Dämpfer am Rahmen aufschlägt. Schade!
> Weiss jemand ob man beim Fox Dämpfer ein remote lockout nachrüsten kann?



Die Fox Dämpfer die ich kenne benötigen alle einen besonderen Kopf zur Montage des Remote.
Das ist ein anderes Gussteil mit der Aufnahme des Bowdenzugs.

Warum Fox das macht? Keine Ahnung.
Gruß
huetterei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cedrock (8. April 2019)

huetterei schrieb:


> Die Fox Dämpfer die ich kenne benötigen alle einen besonderen Kopf zur Montage des Remote.
> Das ist ein anderes Gussteil mit der Aufnahme des Bowdenzugs.
> 
> Warum Fox das macht? Keine Ahnung.
> ...




Aber das könnte (relativ einfach?) nachgerüstet werden?


----------



## huetterei (8. April 2019)

Nein, ich glaube nicht.
Also zumindest nicht relativ einfach, auch wenn relativ relativ ist.
Du musst den Dämpfer halt zerlegen und Du musst das Kopfstück neu kaufen.
Ich hatte mir das mal angeschaut und für nicht trivial befunden, solange man Hemmungen hat die Dämpfer zu zerlegen.
---------------------********************-------------------------------********************
Bevor ich zuviel Schrott schreibe:
Meine Aussage gilt nicht für die Dämpfer Bauart FOX FLOAT DPX2 Performance wie er zumindest in einigen Strive eingebaut ist.
Sondern für meine Fox Float DPS.

Der Kopf von den FOX FLOAT DPX2 Performance ist anders, entsprechend dürfte auch der Umbau anderes funktionieren.

Gruß
huetterei


----------



## cedrock (8. April 2019)

huetterei schrieb:


> Nein, ich glaube nicht.
> Also zumindest nicht relativ einfach, auch wenn relativ relativ ist.
> Du musst den Dämpfer halt zerlegen und Du musst das Kopfstück neu kaufen.
> Ich hatte mir das mal angeschaut und für nicht trivial befunden, solange man Hemmungen hat die Dämpfer zu zerlegen.
> ...




Ich habe diesbezüglich das Suspension Center in der Schweiz angefragt. Die haben die Fox Vertretung. Die Antwort ist wie folgt:

-----------------------
Ja das geht aber du brauchst ein neuer Kopf und den Remotehebel.
Teile kostet ca. 220.- / 300.-  Arbeit 69.- (in CHF)
-----------------------

Bezieht sich auf FOX FLOAT DPX2 Performance Elite
Ich glaube ich lass es bleiben, zu teuer und zuviele Hebel am Lenker ​


----------



## huetterei (8. April 2019)

Den Dämpfer mit Bedienhebel zwischen den Knöcheln, inmitten von diversen sich bewegenden Bauteilen,....
Das ist aber auch wirklich . Erinnert ein wenig an den Film "Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes", wo ständig von irgendwo etwas angeflogen oder gerollt kommt und Harrison Ford sich wegretten musste.
Vielleicht ist das der Grund warum es so ewig brauchte, bis das neue Strive rauskam, wer weiß.

Oder es wird einem erzählt, das wirkliche Profis da garnicht ran müssen und die Hebelchen nur für die Anfänger sind.

Ich habe bei meinem Spectral irgendwann mal etwas selber gebaut. Als Schalthebel ein Umwerfer-Schalthebel.
Aber bei dem Spectral kommt man ja im Verhältnis gut ran.

huetterei


----------



## cedrock (8. April 2019)

Ich verstehs auch nicht.
Ich denke aber auch der Fox Dämpfer sollte sich umdrehen lassen! Sieht  auf dem Video auf Seite 7 nach massenhaft Freiraum aus!
Warum Canyon behauptet er würde am Rahmen aufschlagen ist mir rätselhaft.
Hat das schon jemand gemacht und kann was darüber erzählen?


----------



## cedrock (8. April 2019)

Ah jetzt sehe ich das Problem!
Es ist nicht so, dass der Dämpfer am Rahmen aufschlägt! Aber der Überhang vom Shapeshifter stösst auf die Dämpferplattform, bevor der Dämpfer ganz eingefedert ist:


----------



## huetterei (8. April 2019)

Testen muss doch einfach sein.
Ausbauen, rumdrehen, einbauen, luft raus, angucken.
Hier hatten doch schon welche umgebaut, oder?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (8. April 2019)

huetterei schrieb:


> Testen muss doch einfach sein.
> Ausbauen, rumdrehen, einbauen, luft raus, angucken.
> Hier hatten doch schon welche umgebaut, oder?


Ja aber nicht den Foxdämpfer.


----------



## cedrock (8. April 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Ja aber nicht den Foxdämpfer.
> Anhang anzeigen 847754



was meinst du genau damit? Dass das eingekreiste Teil aufschlägt?


----------



## Musashi178 (8. April 2019)

cedrock schrieb:


> Ah jetzt sehe ich das Problem!
> Es ist nicht so, dass der Dämpfer am Rahmen aufschlägt! Aber der Überhang vom Shapeshifter stösst auf die Dämpferplattform, bevor der Dämpfer ganz eingefedert ist:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 847753



Ja, genau das meinte ich. Sehr guter Screenshot! Weil ich meine der Dämpfer hätte noch genug Weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blechfisch (8. April 2019)

huetterei schrieb:


> Den Dämpfer mit Bedienhebel zwischen den Knöcheln, inmitten von diversen sich bewegenden Bauteilen,....
> Das ist aber auch wirklich . Erinnert ein wenig an den Film "Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes", wo ständig von irgendwo etwas angeflogen oder gerollt kommt und Harrison Ford sich wegretten musste.
> Vielleicht ist das der Grund warum es so ewig brauchte, bis das neue Strive rauskam, wer weiß.
> 
> ...



Da ist das Strive leider nicht das einzige. Bspw. bei Propain oder dem neuen Nomad kommt man auch nur schlecht während der Fahrt an den Dämpfer. Ich muss aber sagen, dass man das Hebelchen beim Strive nicht wirklich braucht. Im XC-Mode wippt das Ding nur minimal, in etwa so "viel" wie das alte Strive mit geschlossenem Dämpfer. Ich fahre den Dämpfer eigentlich nur bei langen Transferstücken geschlossen und ansonsten immer offen.


----------



## huetterei (8. April 2019)

cedrock schrieb:


> Ah jetzt sehe ich das Problem!
> Es ist nicht so, dass der Dämpfer am Rahmen aufschlägt! Aber der Überhang vom Shapeshifter stösst auf die Dämpferplattform, bevor der Dämpfer ganz eingefedert ist:



Ein ganz klarer Fall für eine Feile!!

An dieser Stelle möchte ich nochmal betonen, dass ich ein Spectral fahre!


----------



## huetterei (8. April 2019)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Da ist das Strive leider nicht das einzige. Bspw. bei Propain oder dem neuen Nomad kommt man auch nur schlecht während der Fahrt an den Dämpfer. Ich muss aber sagen, dass man das Hebelchen beim Strive nicht wirklich braucht. Im XC-Mode wippt das Ding nur minimal, in etwa so "viel" wie das alte Strive mit geschlossenem Dämpfer. Ich fahre den Dämpfer eigentlich nur bei langen Transferstücken geschlossen und ansonsten immer offen.


Stimmt, bei dem Propain von meinem Kumpel war mir das auch schon mal aufgefallen. Oder da war der Dämpfer sogar im direkten Dreckhagel hinter dem Sattelrohr? Egal.

Ja und so wie Du es schreibst, entspricht es dann wieder meiner Idee von oben: Nur die Anfänger wollen immer an allen Hebeln stellen!


----------



## cedrock (8. April 2019)

Nochmal zum Thema Shapeshifter 2.0.
Als ich das Bike bekommen habe, war wohl zuwenig Luftdruck drinn. XC Modus ging nur rein, wenn ich komplett vom Bike abgestiegen bin.
Ich habe nun etwa 230 PSI drinn und es funktioniert ganz gut, braucht aber immernoch eine deutliche Gewichtsverlagerung (Entlastung) um in den XC Modus zu kommen. Laut Canyon sollte man aber nicht über 200PSI reintun.
Eine Tabelle gibt es wohl nicht und die alte lässt sich nicht mehr verwenden.
Musste mir eine neue Dämpferpumpe mit Rückkopplungsventil kaufen, da sonst zuviel Luft entwich beim rausschrauben. 

Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?
Welche PSI Werte verwendet Ihr?


----------



## Pecado22 (8. April 2019)

Ich hatte aus dem Chat mit einem Mitarbeiter folgendes bekommen: "Im Anhang sind die Dämpferluftdrücke und die Gasfeder kann man immer parallel hierzu befüllen ABER NIE ÜBER 200psi. Die beste Orientierung bietet die Rock Shox Tabelle daher."


----------



## cedrock (8. April 2019)

Pecado22 schrieb:


> Ich hatte aus dem Chat mit einem Mitarbeiter folgendes bekommen: "Im Anhang sind die Dämpferluftdrücke und die Gasfeder kann man immer parallel hierzu befüllen ABER NIE ÜBER 200psi. Die beste Orientierung bietet die Rock Shox Tabelle daher."




Danke, hatte demfall immer zuviel drinn  (230PSI) werde auf 200 gehen


----------



## Musashi178 (8. April 2019)

Was mir jetzt heute noch eingefallen ist: gelten die 200 psi max wenn der Shapeshifter im XC Modus ist oder im Downhill Modus?
Weil pack ich die  XC Modus rein, wird das ja durch die Kompression beim Wechsel in den Downhill Modus ja mehr Druck?


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (9. April 2019)

Musashi178 schrieb:


> Was mir jetzt heute noch eingefallen ist: gelten die 200 psi max wenn der Shapeshifter im XC Modus ist oder im Downhill Modus?
> Weil pack ich die  XC Modus rein, wird das ja durch die Kompression beim Wechsel in den Downhill Modus ja mehr Druck?



gute Frage...


----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. April 2019)

Musashi178 schrieb:


> Was mir jetzt heute noch eingefallen ist: gelten die 200 psi max wenn der Shapeshifter im XC Modus ist oder im Downhill Modus?
> Weil pack ich die  XC Modus rein, wird das ja durch die Kompression beim Wechsel in den Downhill Modus ja mehr Druck?


Also bei dem alten SS wars definitiv im XC Mode.
Da das Grundprinzip ja dasselbe is würd ich einfach mal davon ausgehen das es beim aktuellen SS auch so is.
Tante Edit sagt: Jo isso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterDerPinguin (9. April 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Also bei dem alten SS wars definitiv im XC Mode.
> Da das Grundprinzip ja dasselbe is würd ich einfach mal davon ausgehen das es beim aktuellen SS auch so is.
> Tante Edit sagt: Jo isso.
> Anhang anzeigen 847989



dumm Frage, aber wo steht das?


----------



## cedrock (9. April 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> dumm Frage, aber wo steht das?



Anhang anzeigen 848027


----------



## Musashi178 (9. April 2019)

@Colonel Hogan Super, danke für's nachschlagen. Wobei ich glaube, dass dieser Quickstart Guide relativ neu sein dürfte, zumindest ist er mir beim bisherigen surfen auf der Canyon Seite noch nie unter den Mauszeiger gekommen.


----------



## cedrock (9. April 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> dumm Frage, aber wo steht das?



https://www.canyon.com/de-de/support-articles/quick-start-guide-strive.html


----------



## cedrock (9. April 2019)

Wow, was für ein Unterschied! Hatte bis anhin den Shapeshifter im DH Modus befüllt und war nicht so ganz happy damit. Nun genau 200 PSI im XC Modus, das ist ne ganz andere Geschichte. XC Modus springt praktisch ohne Zutun selber rein und bleibt stabil... Sehr geil! Braucht aber eine Pumpe mit Zwischenventil, da sonst zuviel Luft entweicht beim Abschrauben!


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (13. April 2019)

Welcher Sattel ist beim Strive 8.0 genau verbaut.
Ich würde den nämlich gerne verkaufen aber auf der Seite vom Strive steht nur SDG Radar und nicht genau welcher.
Und die Preise variieren unter den Radars von 50-200 Euro..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pecado22 (23. April 2019)

Ich liebe Canyon  wie kann man nur so einen Kettenstrebenschutz verbauen, der alles außer die Kettenstrebe vor der Kette schützt. Dieses Plastikdingens ist viel zu schmal - hätten es besser nach hinten um die Strebe machen sollen


----------



## Deleted 118538 (23. April 2019)

Beim Alten bin ich öfter mit dem Fuß hängen geblieben, das war sehr blöd und da das Neue hinten viel breiter baut, ist da der Platz halt nochmal beschränkter. 
Bei der Lackqualität an Carbon Rahmen würde ich übrigens immer alles abkleben


----------



## Pecado22 (23. April 2019)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> Beim Alten bin ich öfter mit dem Fuß hängen geblieben, das war sehr blöd und da das Neue hinten viel breiter baut, ist da der Platz halt nochmal beschränkter.
> Bei der Lackqualität an Carbon Rahmen würde ich übrigens immer alles abkleben


Ja - beim alten hatte ich direkt nach dem auspacken Schutzfolien überall drauf. Beim neuen war der Reiz zu verlockend schonmal zu fahren, auch wenn die Schutzfolien noch nicht da ist.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (23. April 2019)

Pecado22 schrieb:


> Ich liebe Canyon  wie kann man nur so einen Kettenstrebenschutz verbauen, der alles außer die Kettenstrebe vor der Kette schützt. Dieses Plastikdingens ist viel zu schmal - hätten es besser nach hinten um die Strebe machen sollen


Die Kette sieht übrigens spitze aus


----------



## Pecado22 (23. April 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Die Kette sieht übrigens spitze aus


Ja war etwas staubig im Bikepark


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (23. April 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Die Kette sieht übrigens spitze aus



Wie bekommt man den sowas permanent sauber, ich fahr jeden Tag 1-2 Stunden...
Sollte man die dann jeden Tag mit nem Tuch reinigen und ölen oder wie?


----------



## blechfisch (24. April 2019)

Pecado22 schrieb:


> Ich liebe Canyon  wie kann man nur so einen Kettenstrebenschutz verbauen, der alles außer die Kettenstrebe vor der Kette schützt. Dieses Plastikdingens ist viel zu schmal - hätten es besser nach hinten um die Strebe machen sollen



Ist mir auch direkt nach der ersten Fahrt aufgefallen. Ich habe grosszügig SlapperTape verklebt.


----------



## Kkarlos (25. April 2019)

Pecado22 schrieb:


> So Reifen jetzt richtig rum
> Dämpfer bei der Aktion auch gleich gedreht und Gleitbuchsen von Huber eingebaut - keine Ahnung was das soll den Dämpfer auf Kopf einzubauen, da kommt man ja nun überhaupt nicht mehr an die Platform (auch wenn man sie eigentlich nicht wirklich braucht)



Hallo @Pecado22 ,

kannst du mir sagen, was du bei Huber bestellt hast.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (25. April 2019)

Also das hatte ich bei meiner letzten Anfrage im August erhalten: (war für den CCDB, aber ich denke du kannst daraus ableiten, was er alles anbietet  )

EDIT: War für das alte Modell, Thread verwechselt.



> Auf der Shape-Shifter-Seite arbeiten mehrere Gleitlager auf einer Achse.
> Damit die Buchsen zu den Kunststoffgleitlagern gut passen stelle ich die Buchsen etwas größer her.
> Bei dem Shape-Shifter sind ja schon Gleitlager verbaut.
> Meine Achsen passen nicht zu diesen Gleitlagern.
> ...


----------



## Pecado22 (25. April 2019)

Ich hab folgendes bestellt:
25x8 2-teilig für unten + Gleitlagerpaket oben. Die Achse oben hab ich nicht mitbestimmt, bietet der Huber aber auch an.
Da ich beim alten Strive schon überzeugt von den Gleitlagern war, hab ich sie halt auch für das neue bestellt.

Im Grunde braucht man ihn nur anschreiben und sagen wofür man ein Set haben möchte. (Strive und Angabe zum Dämpfer)
Er ist sehr nett und kann dir da auch Tipps geben bei der Auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kkarlos (26. April 2019)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> Also das hatte ich bei meiner letzten Anfrage im August erhalten: (war für den CCDB, aber ich denke du kannst daraus ableiten, was er alles anbietet  )
> 
> EDIT: War für das alte Modell, Thread verwechselt.





Pecado22 schrieb:


> Ich hab folgendes bestellt:
> 25x8 2-teilig für unten + Gleitlagerpaket oben. Die Achse oben hab ich nicht mitbestimmt, bietet der Huber aber auch an.
> Da ich beim alten Strive schon überzeugt von den Gleitlagern war, hab ich sie halt auch für das neue bestellt.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Tipps, muss mich am Wochenende mal genauer mit dem Thema beschäftigen und schreib ihm dann mal.


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (1. Mai 2019)

Hey,
ich hab was bei meinem Strive bemerkt, bei dem ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es normal ist.
Und zwar der Bolzen vorne am Shape Shifter, ihr seht auf den Fotos welchen ich mein.
Denn Dieser Bolzen wirkt verschoben, auf einer Seite steht der nen bissl raus und einer Seite steckt er nen bissle zu tief drin, ich weis nicht ob das so gehört, deswegen wollte ich mal hier mal nachfragen, Bilder sind im Anhang.







Grüße Luick


----------



## Musashi178 (1. Mai 2019)

Hi @PeterDerPinguin ,

Gerade geschaut, ist bei mir auch asymmetrisch, aber nicht ganz so extrem wie bei dir. Ist bei mir auf der rechten Seite 2-3mm weiter drin, links ist aber quasi ein Loch. Denke nicht das du dir da Gedanken machen musst.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (1. Mai 2019)

Musashi178 schrieb:


> Hi @PeterDerPinguin ,
> 
> Gerade geschaut, ist bei mir auch asymmetrisch, aber nicht ganz so extrem wie bei dir. Ist bei mir auf der rechten Seite 2-3mm weiter drin, links ist aber quasi ein Loch. Denke nicht das du dir da Gedanken machen musst.
> 
> ...



Danke, noch eine Frage und zwar hab ich aus Dummheit und vlt. auch langweile die zwei Schrauben links und Rechts gelöst.
Dann aber beim festdrehen die linke überdreht bzw. rund gedreht. Ich weis jetzt nicht ob ich mir Gedanken machen muss, ruf morgen mal den Support an und bestell die Schraube bei denen (oder weis jemand wo ich so ne Schraube bestellen kann?) und bohr die dann raus oder versuchs erstmal mitm Gummiband.... Aber kann ich damit fahren bis die neue Schraube da ist, sollte doch eigentlich keine Probleme machen, ist ja drin halt nen Newoton (max) zu fest aber sonst passt ja eigentlich alles oder?


----------



## Deleted 118538 (1. Mai 2019)

Um die rund zu drehen hast du aber ordentlich zu stark festgezogen


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (1. Mai 2019)

_chilla_ schrieb:


> Um die rund zu drehen hast du aber ordentlich zu stark festgezogen



nö, das stand man solls mit 5 N festziehen, war mit dem Tool von Canyon nicht so vertraut, die Anzeige ist irgendwie weird, und bei 6 ist's dann durchgerutscht . Ich denke das die extra weicher sind damit man die nicht so festknallen kann.
Ps: bin ein blutiger Amateur ohne Erfahrung.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (1. Mai 2019)

Das Tool ist halt auch einfach nur billigst... Für delikate Arbeiten empfiehlt es sich schon, einen kalibrierbaren Drehmomentschlüssel zu besitzen, denn Carbon verzeiht da eher wenig.


----------



## Jun89 (2. Mai 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> Danke, noch eine Frage und zwar hab ich aus Dummheit und vlt. auch langweile die zwei Schrauben links und Rechts gelöst.
> Dann aber beim festdrehen die linke überdreht bzw. rund gedreht. Ich weis jetzt nicht ob ich mir Gedanken machen muss, ruf morgen mal den Support an und bestell die Schraube bei denen (oder weis jemand wo ich so ne Schraube bestellen kann?) und bohr die dann raus oder versuchs erstmal mitm Gummiband.... Aber kann ich damit fahren bis die neue Schraube da ist, sollte doch eigentlich keine Probleme machen, ist ja drin halt nen Newoton (max) zu fest aber sonst passt ja eigentlich alles oder?



Nimm einen etwas größeren Torx-Bit oder Torx-Nuss und hau den/die mit dem Hammer vorsichtig in den Schraubenkopf... Dann kannst du die Schraube nochmal lösen und durch eine neue ersetzen!


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (2. Mai 2019)

Jun89 schrieb:


> Nimm einen etwas größeren Torx-Bit oder Torx-Nuss und hau den/die mit dem Hammer vorsichtig in den Schraubenkopf... Dann kannst du die Schraube nochmal lösen und durch eine neue ersetzen!



danke, das mach ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasch2104 (7. Mai 2019)

Welche Reifen fahrt ihr den auf eurem Strive ?. Bei mir sind die 

MAXXIS Minion DHR II 2.4''
drauf. Mit denen bin ich nicht so richtig zufrieden. Irgendwie greifen die nicht richtig.


----------



## blechfisch (8. Mai 2019)

Sasch2104 schrieb:


> Welche Reifen fahrt ihr den auf eurem Strive ?. Bei mir sind die
> 
> MAXXIS Minion DHR II 2.4''
> drauf. Mit denen bin ich nicht so richtig zufrieden. Irgendwie greifen die nicht richtig.



War gerade ein paar Tage in Finale Ligure und dort haben sich DHRII 2.4 (1.7bar) vorne und 2.3 (1.9bar) hinten mal wieder als prima AllroundKombi für wechselnde Witterung gezeigt. DHF 2.5 ist mMn noch besser am VR, aber nur bei Trockenheit. 

Wo und auf welchen Untergründen fehlt dir Grip?


----------



## blechfisch (8. Mai 2019)

Das Strive hat in Finale übrigens super funktioniert. Gabel und Dämpfer sind jetzt richtig eingefahren und saugen sich schön sensibel am Trail fest. Die 29er halten den Speed deutlich besser als 27.5er. Geo ist sicher, laufruhig und handlich genug. Macht Spass und ist richtig schnell die Kiste!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (8. Mai 2019)

blechfisch schrieb:


> War gerade ein paar Tage in Finale Ligure und dort haben sich DHRII 2.4 (1.7bar) vorne und 2.3 (1.9bar) hinten mal wieder als prima AllroundKombi für wechselnde Witterung gezeigt. DHF 2.5 ist mMn noch besser am VR, aber nur bei Trockenheit.
> 
> Wo und auf welchen Untergründen fehlt dir Grip?



Absolut richtig. Ich fahre u.a. in Finale auch gern den Highroller II hinten. Der rollt einen Ticken besser, ist bei den trockenen Verhältnissen im Sommer dort ideal. Fahren auch die meisten Guides und Pros, die ich in Finale in den letzten Jahren kennenlernen durfte.


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (18. Mai 2019)

Bei mir hat sich die Schraube 18 nach nem Monat fahren 2cm gelöst habs jetzt einfach wieder fest gezogen. Ist das normal? Ich mein die Schraube ist mehr ne Achse und wenn ich das mal nicht merke das die rausgeht, dann könnte das echt böse enden.


----------



## Deleted 118538 (18. Mai 2019)

Bei einem Freund von mir kam die Schraube des Rockers bei der zweiten Abfahrt nach Lieferung raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. Mai 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich die Schraube 18 nach nem Monat fahren 2cm gelöst habs jetzt einfach wieder fest gezogen. Ist das normal? Ich mein die Schraube ist mehr ne Achse und wenn ich das mal nicht merke das die rausgeht, dann könnte das echt böse enden.


Der Hersteller, in dem Fall Canyon, empfiehlt für Bikes dieser Kategorie die Kontrolle der Verbindungen nach jeder Nutzung...was sicherlich übertrieben ist. 
Aber einmal die Woche kann man sich fünf Minuten Zeit nehmen und das kurz checken. 
Genauso bei Lieferung. Ich hab bisher bei allen Bikes die ich bestellt immer alles nochmal gecheckt. 
Eigenverantwortung und so


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (18. Mai 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Der Hersteller, in dem Fall Canyon, empfiehlt für Bikes dieser Kategorie die Kontrolle der Verbindungen nach jeder Nutzung...was sicherlich übertrieben ist.
> Aber einmal die Woche kann man sich fünf Minuten Zeit nehmen und das kurz checken.
> Genauso bei Lieferung. Ich hab bisher bei allen Bikes die ich bestellt immer alles nochmal gecheckt.
> Eigenverantwortung und so



ok, mach ich ja auch. Wollte nur wissen ob das normal ist


----------



## blechfisch (19. Mai 2019)

Habe jetzt eine RockShox MegNeg Aircan verbaut. Aktuell ohne spacer in der pos Kammer und mit zwei spacern in der neg Kammer. Sehr sensibel und mit guter Progression. Fühlt sich gut an.


----------



## Joey12345 (23. Mai 2019)

Wie sind so die ersten allgemeinen Meinungen und vor allem Erfahrungen 
zum Sitzwinkel? Ist ja selbst im Uphill Modus für heutige Dimensionen durchaus als flach zu bezeichnen...


----------



## _todde_ (23. Mai 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich hab was bei meinem Strive bemerkt, bei dem ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es normal ist.
> Und zwar der Bolzen vorne am Shape Shifter, ihr seht auf den Fotos welchen ich mein.
> Denn Dieser Bolzen wirkt verschoben, auf einer Seite steht der nen bissl raus und einer Seite steckt er nen bissle zu tief drin, ich weis nicht ob das so gehört, deswegen wollte ich mal hier mal nachfragen, Bilder sind im Anhang.
> ...


Stümperhaft zusammen gebaut, so kennt man das von canyon! Jeder der das strive mal vollständig zerlegt und wieder zusammen gebaut hat, weiß dass das auch anders geht.. ist nicht weiter tragisch. Einfach beim nächsten Service sauber an Ort und Stelle rücken


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (23. Mai 2019)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Stümperhaft zusammen gebaut, so kennt man das von canyon! Jeder der das strive mal vollständig zerlegt und wieder zusammen gebaut hat, weiß dass das auch anders geht.. ist nicht weiter tragisch. Einfach beim nächsten Service sauber an Ort und Stelle rücken



ok, danke für die Info



Joey12345 schrieb:


> Wie sind so die ersten allgemeinen Meinungen und vor allem Erfahrungen
> zum Sitzwinkel? Ist ja selbst im Uphill Modus für heutige Dimensionen durchaus als flach zu bezeichnen...



Aber 75 Grad sind für mich als Touren/ XC Fahrer steil genug, wenns nicht reicht Sattel nach vorne.
Für mich persönlich passt das Fahrrad super, durch das lange Oberrohr sitzt man sehr gut und ich hab
keine Probleme mehr mit meinem Rücken. Dadurch das man weiter nach vorne gebeugt sitzt ist das Gewicht auch
weiter vorne und das kompensiert den "flachen" Sitzwinkel am Berg.


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (23. Mai 2019)

Andre Sache, hat noch jemand anders Probleme mit dieser blöden Plastik-kappe auf dem SS?
Das Ding macht mich wahnsinnig, weil sich immer die rechts untere Seite löst und dann Geräusche 
macht.
Ich hab das ja schon gewusst als ich mir das Strive gekauft das dass ne Scheiß Idee ist ne Plastik Kappe einfach festzudrücken,
nervt trotzdem


----------



## blechfisch (24. Mai 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> ok, danke für die Info
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das trifft sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Ich habe keine Probleme die Berge hoch zu kommen. Durch den ShapeShifter versackt man auch nicht im Sag, so dass der Sitzwinkel "stabiler bleibt" und nicht allzu sehr abflacht.


----------



## Lodda79 (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

ist jemand so nett, und kann mir mit "Startwerten" für die Einstellung des Dämpfers und der Gabel für mein Strive 8.0 helfen?

Ich wiege mit Klamotten ca 77kg, fahre nicht besonders heftig, keine Bike Parks, keine großen Sprünge, und mag es eher weich.

Gabel ist ja noch recht einfach, da starte ich gemaß Fox Anleitung mit etwas über 70psi.

Mit dem Dämpfer tue ich mich aber etwas schwer. Der Canyon Mitarbeiter hat mir zu 20% SAG geraten. Fox empfiehlt 25-30%, was mir auch sinniger erscheint. Dann gibt es ja noch die Varianten das ganze stehend oder sitzend zu messen.. Stehend erscheint mir passender, wenn es für Trailabfahrten passen soll. Und zuletzt messe ich jedesmal ein bißchen anders, je nachdem wie vorsichtig ich auf/absteige xD

Ich hab also letzlich einen ganzen Haufen "weicher" Faktoren, die das ganze schwierig machen. Könnt Ihr mir Rat geben? (Meine letzten "Tests" sprechen für ca 150psi auf dem Dämpfer)

Und eine weitere Frage zur Zugstufe.. In der Anleitung spricht fox von Offen und Geschlossen, aufgedruckt ist slow und fast... Offen ist schnell, oder?  Schäm xD

Gruß Benedikt


----------



## Agent500 (25. Mai 2019)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Aktuell ohne spacer in der pos Kammer und mit zwei spacern in der neg Kammer.



Wie viele Spacer waren denn in der positiven Kammer ab Werk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blechfisch (26. Mai 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Wie viele Spacer waren denn in der positiven Kammer ab Werk?



Serienmäßig war ein Spacer verbaut. Ich habe dann noch einen nachgerüstet, da mir etwas Progression gefehlt hat.

Die MegNeg Aircan darf gerne auch noch ein bisschen progressiver. Ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich einen Spacer aus der Negativkammer nehme, oder einen in die Positivkammer baue.


----------



## Agent500 (26. Mai 2019)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Serienmäßig war ein Spacer verbaut. Ich habe dann noch einen nachgerüstet, da mir etwas Progression gefehlt hat.



Thx für die Info und deine Berichte. 
Hab die MegNeg hier fürs Capra MKII liegen. Das ist ja ansich schon etwas progessiver.
Im 250er RS SD sollten ab Werk eigentlich zwei Token verbaut sein, werde die Tage mal den Umbau vollziehen.



blechfisch schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich einen Spacer aus der Negativkammer nehme, oder einen in die Positivkammer baue.



SRAM schreibt im Handbuch, wenn zwei Token in der Positivkammer verbaut sind, sollte man "mindestens" einen entfernen.
Vielleicht also erstmal ein MegNeg-Band aus der Negativkammer entfernen. 

Werde hier auch mal mit zwei Bändern in der Negativkammer und einem in der Positivkammer beginnen.


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (26. Mai 2019)

Habt ihr auch Spiel zwischen CenterLock und Nabe? Ist das normal? -.-

https://streamable.com/wen3h


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (26. Mai 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch Spiel zwischen CenterLock und Nabe? Ist das normal? -.-
> 
> https://streamable.com/wen3h



Ok, hat sich geklärt. Die haben doch tatsächlich vergessen die Bremsscheiben richtig anzuziehen... übel.


----------



## blechfisch (27. Mai 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Thx für die Info und deine Berichte.
> Hab die MegNeg hier fürs Capra MKII liegen. Das ist ja ansich schon etwas progessiver.
> Im 250er RS SD sollten ab Werk eigentlich zwei Token verbaut sein, werde die Tage mal den Umbau vollziehen.
> 
> ...




Bitte berichte nach dem MegNeg Upgrade von den Erfahrungen mit deinem Kammer-Setup. Ich werde es jetzt mit 1xNegativ und 0xPositiv probieren und ebenfalls berichten.  

Übrigens: Durch das MegNeg upgrade fühlt sich der SuperDeluxe imho völlig anders an. Ansprechverhalten erinnert verdächtig an den Vivid Air. Schon geil wie das Ding jetzt Wurzeln wegfuttert.


----------



## Agent500 (27. Mai 2019)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Bitte berichte nach dem MegNeg Upgrade von den Erfahrungen mit deinem Kammer-Setup.



Klar mach ich.


----------



## huetterei (27. Mai 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> Ok, hat sich geklärt. Die haben doch tatsächlich vergessen die Bremsscheiben richtig anzuziehen... übel.


Hatte ich auch bei einem Bergamont Rad.
Fahrrad vom "Fachhandel". Klingelte vorne immer so beim fahren, dann noch rechtzeitig erkannt woran es lag.


----------



## Musashi178 (7. Juni 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> Ok, hat sich geklärt. Die haben doch tatsächlich vergessen die Bremsscheiben richtig anzuziehen... übel.



Echt jetzt? Bei mir wackelt das auch, dachte dass muss so! Werd ich daheim auch gleich mal nachziehen. Danke!


----------



## mohlo (8. Juni 2019)

Musashi178 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Bei mir wackelt das auch, dachte dass muss so! Werd ich daheim auch gleich mal nachziehen. Danke!


An einer Bremsscheibe darf grundsätzlich nichts wackeln. Unbedingt festziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebi123 (9. Juni 2019)

Hey, habe das Canyon Strive 9.0 CFR dieses Wochenende endlich erhalten und aufgebaut. Der Shapeshifter funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht, habe es im DH Modus auf 200psi aufgepumpt, es geht aber nicht auf Knopfdruck und anschließendem entlasten in den XC Modus. Hatte das auch schon mal jemand und hat nen guten Tipp?!
Danke!


----------



## Lodda79 (9. Juni 2019)

Hi,

Das war bei mir ähnlich. Ich habe den kompletten Luftdruck aus dem Shapeshiftwer UND(!) dem dem Dämpfer rauslassen müssen. Danach das System noch mal komplett "zusammendrücken" .
Hab den Shapeshifter danach etwas weniger hart aufgepumpt, auf etwas über 150psi. Ich hatte den Eindruck, das der sich vorher bei 200psi zu sehr ausgedrückt hat, wie soll ich sagen, in ausgefahrener Stellung "verharkt" hat , und deshalb nicht mehr funktionierte.

Danach hat er aber auch übelste Ballerei im Vinschgau und am Gardasee in den letzten 2 Wochen klaglos mitgemacht


----------



## Musashi178 (9. Juni 2019)

Sebi123 schrieb:


> Hey, habe das Canyon Strive 9.0 CFR dieses Wochenende endlich erhalten und aufgebaut. Der Shapeshifter funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht, habe es im DH Modus auf 200psi aufgepumpt, es geht aber nicht auf Knopfdruck und anschließendem entlasten in den XC Modus. Hatte das auch schon mal jemand und hat nen guten Tipp?!
> Danke!



Hi @Sebi123 ,

Die 200psi gelten für den XC Modus. Dann funktioniert das. War bei mir auch so. Das mit dem XC Modus stand im Canyon Quick Start Guide. Such mal hier im Thread, da hatte das jemand verlinkt. Auf der HP geht der Link leider gerade nicht.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## Sebi123 (9. Juni 2019)

Danke Marco & Lodda für die schnelle Antwort!
Habe es gleich ausprobiert und die Luft aus beiden SS & Dämpfer rausgelassen und ordentlich zusammengedrückt und neu aufgepumpt, hat aber nichts geholfen. 
@marco habe den quick start guide gefunden (https://webcache.googleusercontent....t-guide-strive.html+&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de) aber komme nicht vom dh in xc modus. bei mir bleibt die gasfeder komprimiert wie unten im 2. Bild. #

Weiß jemand weiter?

.


----------



## Pecado22 (10. Juni 2019)

Sebi123 schrieb:


> Danke Marco & Lodda für die schnelle Antwort!
> Habe es gleich ausprobiert und die Luft aus beiden SS & Dämpfer rausgelassen und ordentlich zusammengedrückt und neu aufgepumpt, hat aber nichts geholfen.
> @marco habe den quick start guide gefunden (https://webcache.googleusercontent....t-guide-strive.html+&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de) aber komme nicht vom dh in xc modus. bei mir bleibt die gasfeder komprimiert wie unten im 2. Bild. #
> 
> ...



Bedeutet das jetzt, dass Du wenn Du in den XC-Modus schaltest, die Gasfeder beim aufpumpen nicht rauskommt? Wenn ja, dann kann eventuell der Bowdenzug nicht stramm genug sein, da er ja im XC-Modus eigentlich unter Spannung sei muss, da er was auch immer im ShapeShifter vorspannt.


----------



## Sebi123 (10. Juni 2019)

Pecado22 schrieb:


> Bedeutet das jetzt, dass Du wenn Du in den XC-Modus schaltest, die Gasfeder beim aufpumpen nicht rauskommt? Wenn ja, dann kann eventuell der Bowdenzug nicht stramm genug sein, da er ja im XC-Modus eigentlich unter Spannung sei muss, da er was auch immer im ShapeShifter vorspannt.Anhang anzeigen 872159



Ja, genau die Gasfeder verändert sich nicht, nur der Zug mit der Plastikummantelung geht etwas rein bzw. raus s.u.
Habe am Shapeshifter Schalter am Kabel bereits gedreht und versucht mehr Spannung auf den Bowdenzug zu bekommen aber hat nichts geholfen oder wie würdest du ihn spannen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pecado22 (10. Juni 2019)

Sebi123 schrieb:


> Ja, genau die Gasfeder verändert sich nicht, nur der Zug mit der Plastikummantelung geht etwas rein bzw. raus s.u.
> Habe am Shapeshifter Schalter am Kabel bereits gedreht und versucht mehr Spannung auf den Bowdenzug zu bekommen aber hat nichts geholfen oder wie würdest du ihn spannen?
> 
> 
> ...



Mhh hab bei mir mal geschaut. Im Grunde kann man die Zugspannung über den Schalter am Lenker einstellen, funktioniert wie bei jeder Schaltung auch mit der Kappe am Kabel. 
Erste Bild zeigt DH-Mode und zweites den XC-Mode.

Fahre bei 89kg etwa 180PSI und im Dämpfer sind 190PSI. Wenn ich nicht drauf sitze und in den XC-Mode schalte, kommt der Dämpfer spürbar schnell raus und auch während des Fahrens mit leichter Gewichtsverlagerung kommt er ohne weiteres raus. Laufen alle Gelenke da in dem Bereich leicht?


----------



## klauskathi (10. Juni 2019)

Hi zusammen,
habe das gleiche Problem.
Wie funktioniert  kann das getrennte aufpumpen/ einstellen für Dämpfer und Shapeshifter? Es gibt doch nur eine Möglichkeit zum aufpumpen.


----------



## Pecado22 (11. Juni 2019)

klauskathi schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> habe das gleiche Problem.
> Wie funktioniert  kann das getrennte aufpumpen/ einstellen für Dämpfer und Shapeshifter? Es gibt doch nur eine Möglichkeit zum aufpumpen.



Solange man beachtet, dass der ShapeShifter im XC-Mode aufpumpt und der Dämpfer im DH-Mode aufpumpt wird.


----------



## Sebi123 (11. Juni 2019)

Pecado22 schrieb:


> Mhh hab bei mir mal geschaut. Im Grunde kann man die Zugspannung über den Schalter am Lenker einstellen, funktioniert wie bei jeder Schaltung auch mit der Kappe am Kabel.
> Erste Bild zeigt DH-Mode und zweites den XC-Mode.
> 
> Fahre bei 89kg etwa 180PSI und im Dämpfer sind 190PSI. Wenn ich nicht drauf sitze und in den XC-Mode schalte, kommt der Dämpfer spürbar schnell raus und auch während des Fahrens mit leichter Gewichtsverlagerung kommt er ohne weiteres raus. Laufen alle Gelenke da in dem Bereich leicht?
> Anhang anzeigen 872271Anhang anzeigen 872272



Danke, bei mir sieht es gleich aus im DH und XC Modus wie auf deinen Bildern aber leider bewegt sich die Gasfeder dann nicht und der Winkel verstellt sich entsprechend nicht..


----------



## blechfisch (11. Juni 2019)

Sebi123 schrieb:


> Danke, bei mir sieht es gleich aus im DH und XC Modus wie auf deinen Bildern aber leider bewegt sich die Gasfeder dann nicht und der Winkel verstellt sich entsprechend nicht..



Löse mal testweise den Gummischützer über der Bowdenzugklemmung und versuche dann ob es geht. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und bei mir lag es am besagten Gummiteil. War wohl nicht ganz sauber bzw. "zu stramm" montiert.


----------



## Sebi123 (11. Juni 2019)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Löse mal testweise den Gummischützer über der Bowdenzugklemmung und versuche dann ob es geht. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und bei mir lag es am besagten Gummiteil. War wohl nicht ganz sauber bzw. "zu stramm" montiert.



Danke, habe das Gummiteil bereits demontiert aber nur dadurch ist es nicht besser geworden. Hast du den Bowdenzug dann noch etwas lockerer gemacht?


----------



## blechfisch (12. Juni 2019)

Sebi123 schrieb:


> Danke, habe das Gummiteil bereits demontiert aber nur dadurch ist es nicht besser geworden. Hast du den Bowdenzug dann noch etwas lockerer gemacht?



Nein, ich musste am Bowdenzug nichts verändern. Ich habe nach Demontage des Gummiverhüterlis nur ein paar mal manuell den "Knopf" am SS bedient und dann ging es wieder. Seit dem keine Probleme.


----------



## TobyR (14. Juni 2019)

Hier stand Quatsch...


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (24. Juni 2019)

*Alle Strive (am besten 8.0) Besitzer, hat euer Strive an der CenterLock Nabe (Reynolds TR 309) Spiel?*

Ich hab deswegen Canyon angeschrieben, da meins erhebliches Spiel hat, die wollen jetzt die Laufräder zu Reynolds schicken.
Bevor ich das Fahrrad auf eine Reise ohne definiertes Ankunftsdatum schicke würde mich interessieren ob ich der *einzige bin oder ob das nicht einfach normal bei den CL Reynolds Naben ist. *Das Spiel ist zwischen Nabe und Bremsscheibe, es wirkt so als währe die Scheibe zu groß.

Hier nochmals nen Vid: https://streamable.com/relof


----------



## Lodda79 (24. Juni 2019)

Hallo, 

Ich habe auch das 8.0, und bei mir ist es genauso.
Wollte noch probieren, ob man die noch fester ziehen kann, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen.

Denke aber eher, das es normal ist.

Mfg Benedikt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterDerPinguin (24. Juni 2019)

Lodda79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe auch das 8.0, und bei mir ist es genauso.
> Wollte noch probieren, ob man die noch fester ziehen kann, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen.
> ...



danke. das gebe ich so mal an den Support weiter. Ich mein wie wahrscheinlich ist es, das an meiner Nabe der Durchmesser von dem Centerlock nicht richtig ist, sehr sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich.... lol


----------



## wooky123 (4. Juli 2019)

Hallo, ich habe eine Vorliebe für eher lange Räder (aktuell Mindraker Foxy Reach 472mm), würdet ihr mir bei 176cm und 82cm SL eher M oder L empfehlen?


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (4. Juli 2019)

wooky123 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe eine Vorliebe für eher lange Räder (aktuell Mindraker Foxy Reach 472mm), würdet ihr mir bei 176cm und 82cm SL eher M oder L empfehlen?



Auf gar keinen Fall L, das Strive ist groß, aber geh nach Koblenz und probier es aus. Das gibt es kein drumherum...


----------



## blechfisch (4. Juli 2019)

wooky123 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe eine Vorliebe für eher lange Räder (aktuell Mindraker Foxy Reach 472mm), würdet ihr mir bei 176cm und 82cm SL eher M oder L empfehlen?



Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall L empfehlen wenn du lange Räder magst.


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (4. Juli 2019)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall L empfehlen wenn du lange Räder magst.



 Das Strive ist aber nicht klein und 176 nicht sehr groß, ich bin 183 und L ist für mich passend++++


----------



## wooky123 (4. Juli 2019)

Koblenz ist leider ca.12h entfernt


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (4. Juli 2019)

wooky123 schrieb:


> Koblenz ist leider ca.12h entfernt



Mit dem Zug hinfahren.. Hab ich auch gemacht, 8h fahrt.


----------



## Kkarlos (4. Juli 2019)

wooky123 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe eine Vorliebe für eher lange Räder (aktuell Mindraker Foxy Reach 472mm), würdet ihr mir bei 176cm und 82cm SL eher M oder L empfehlen?



Bin ca. 177cm, mit einer 84cm Schrittlänge und bin beides gefahren. Ich habe mir M geholt. L geht schon, nur die Überstandshöhe fand ich unangenehm.


----------



## SirToby82 (10. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen!

 Seit knapp 6 Wochen bin ich Strive Cf 6.0 (Rockshox Fahrwerk) Besitzer. An sich bin ich mit dem Rad super zufrieden.
Das einzige was mir leichtes Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, ist das Setup des Dämpfers. Er fühlt sich bei
schnell gefahren Wurzelfeldern oder Bremswellen so an  als würde der Hinterbau verhärten und nur 
die Unebenheiten überspringen.
Habe schon so einiges versucht, mehr Sag, weniger Sag, mehr Zugstufe, weniger Zugstufe, das gleiche
Spiel mit der Druckstufe. Irgendwie nicht zufriedenstellend..
Zu meiner Person, ich bin 176 cm groß und fahrfertig bei ca 78 kg Rahmengröße M. 
Fahre den Monarch mit 28% Sag=150 Psi und 1-2 Klicks Zugstufe (von offen Richtung geschlossen) je nach Strecke. 
An den Spacern im Dämpfer habe ich noch nichts geändert.
Mich würden mal eure Einstellungen Interessieren...

Ansonsten ein top Rad, leider war bei mir nach der 3. Ausfahrt der Shapeshifter defekt, hat sein ganzes Öl in meinem Keller durch die 
Hauptdichtung am Kolben versprüht. Dadurch ließ er sich nicht mehr in den DH-Modus schalten...
Hier mal ein großes Lob an den Canyon-Service. Hab innerhalb 1 Woche Ersatz erhalten. Das komplette Rad wurde getauscht.

Wäre toll wenn hier ein paar ihre Monarch Erfahrungen posten würden bzw. vielleicht habt ihr einen Tipp zur Lösung des Problems?

Grüße Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldberg1888 (11. August 2019)

Naja das ist nicht ganz Standesgemäß...




Wo ist die Verbesserung in Bezug auf Steifigkeit? 






15,5 kg?


----------



## bartos0815 (11. August 2019)

goldberg1888 schrieb:


> Naja das ist nicht ganz Standesgemäß...
> Anhang anzeigen 896146
> Wo ist die Verbesserung in Bezug auf Steifigkeit?
> Anhang anzeigen 896148
> ...


Wieso passt doch! 
Typisch bike Bravo eben. Da zerreißt es die Felge, der hinterreifen schleift aufgrund des fehlkonstruierten hinterbaus, Verbindungen sind nicht passgenau (aha schon wieder ein Canyon einzelfall....) das Bike ist für 3k sauschwer aber immerhin reichts für ne eins?!?!?


----------



## XLS (11. August 2019)

.....habt ihr als Besitzer des neuen Strives auch Probleme mit dem Hinterbau /Reifen ?


----------



## goldberg1888 (11. August 2019)

XLS schrieb:


> .....habt ihr als Besitzer des neuen Strives auch Probleme mit dem Hinterbau /Reifen ?


Würde mich auch interessieren?


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (11. August 2019)

XLS schrieb:


> .....habt ihr als Besitzer des neuen Strives auch Probleme mit dem Hinterbau /Reifen ?



Naja, die Innenseite von meiner Kettenstrebe (Strive 8.0) hat schwarze starke Spuren, hab mich auch gewundert wo das herkommt.....


----------



## XLS (11. August 2019)

Wenn es kein Einzelfall ist ,wäre das sehr schwach. Ich finde das Strive sehr interessant aber da kommen mir immer mehr Fragezeichen...
Man sieht auch kaum neue Strives rumfahren. Das Forum hier ist auch so verdächtig ruhig. Hat sich da Canyon mit dem neuen Strive verrechnet?
Genug Zeit für die Entwicklung hatte man und mit dem EWS-Team (Fabien Barel ) auch fähige Testfahrer. Alles etwas seltsam....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldberg1888 (11. August 2019)

Canyon stand für viele im letzten Jahrzehnt für innovative durchdachte bezahlbare leichte sehr gut ausgestattet Bikes mit draufsitzen und wohlfühlen Geometrie mit Abstrichen beim Service.
Leider hat die Unternehmensführung in den letzten beiden Jahren den focus alzu sehr auf den Aufbau des US Geschäftes gelegt.
Dabei aber den eigentlichen Kern der Marke aus dem Blick verloren. 
Durch die Neuauflage des 2018 spectrals das sehr abfahrtslastig ausfiel und dem Trend zu 29' wurde eine halbherzig sehr schweres,(>15 kg) dabei erschreckend unsteifer (35 n/mm) Rahmen aus dem Trendmaterial Carbon generiert und mit teilweise günstigen Komponenten (NX, düroc...) bestückt und den Kunden als neuerfindung des Rades verkauft.
Gleichzeitig sind die Mitbewerber mit sehr guten Produkten am Markt präsent und nehmen massig  potenzielle Kunden weg. 
YT Capra 
Last glen 
Propain Tyee 
....


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. August 2019)

goldberg1888 schrieb:


> Canyon stand für viele im letzten Jahrzehnt für innovative durchdachte bezahlbare leichte sehr gut ausgestattet Bikes mit draufsitzen und wohlfühlen Geometrie mit Abstrichen beim Service.
> Leider hat die Unternehmensführung in den letzten beiden Jahren den focus alzu sehr auf den Aufbau des US Geschäftes gelegt.
> Dabei aber den eigentlichen Kern der Marke aus dem Blick verloren.
> Durch die Neuauflage des 2018 spectrals das sehr abfahrtslastig ausfiel und dem Trend zu 29' wurde eine halbherzig sehr schweres,(>15 kg) dabei erschreckend unsteifer (35 n/mm) Rahmen aus dem Trendmaterial Carbon generiert und mit teilweise günstigen Komponenten (NX, düroc...) bestückt und den Kunden als neuerfindung des Rades verkauft.
> ...


Nun ja...de Trend mit den 15kg Enduros hat Canyon jetzt nicht zwingend exclusiv. Mittlerweile gibts ja auch von deutlich hochpreisigeren Herstellern "Trailbikes" die an der 15kg Marke kratzen.
-Stumpjumper EVO 14,9kg
-Pole Evolink 140    15,2kg
-Transition Sentinel  16kg
Das aktuelle Spectral ersetzt halt mehr oder weniger das alte 27,5" Strive und weil die Enduroracer scheinbar nur noch auf 29" schnell fahren können gibts halt da neue 29" Strive. Mit genügend Dreck und Druck in der Kurve kratzt dann auch mal so en 29" Pelle am Hinterbau.
Ich hatte, glaube ich, noch kein Bike wo der Reifen/Dreck nicht innen am Hinterbau geschliffen hat.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (12. August 2019)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Nun ja...de Trend mit den 15kg Enduros hat Canyon jetzt nicht zwingend exclusiv. Mittlerweile gibts ja auch von deutlich hochpreisigeren Herstellern "Trailbikes" die an der 15kg Marke kratzen.
> -Stumpjumper EVO 14,9kg
> -Pole Evolink 140    15,2kg
> -Transition Sentinel  16kg
> ...



Rocky Mountain Instinct Carbon 90 BC Edition: 13,7 kg im Serientrimm inkl. Pedalen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. August 2019)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Rocky Mountain Instinct Carbon 90 BC Edition: 13,7 kg im Serientrimm inkl. Pedalen


Naja...der Vergleich hinkt. Hatte jetzt Bikes verglichen die alle etwa um die 3,5k kosten. 
Dann kommst du mit 6,4K umme Ecke
Dafür sind dann die 13,7kg gar nit so wenig, aber natürlich deutlich weniger wie das Transtion mit 16kg ohne Pedale


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (12. August 2019)

Für ein 29er Enduro sind 13,3 kg in L ohne Pedale aller Ehren wert. Auch in der Preisklasse. Das Strive CFR 9.0 Ltd wiegt in M ein sattes Kilo mehr. 

Wenn man denn überhaupt 6,4k Euro für das Rocky bezahlt hat.


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (17. August 2019)

Das neue Spezi Enduro ist auch nur in 29 Zoll und nur in Carbon verfügbar, und ist noch viel Flacher in der Geometrie. 
Und das alles ohne das sich die ganze Welt drüber aufregt. l o l


----------



## MA85 (19. August 2019)

Hallo Leute. kann mir jemand sagen ob beim 8.0 die reynolds Laufräder tatsächlich centerlock bremsscheiben haben?
Wenn ja, sind „normale“ bremsscheiben mit einem centerlock Adapter montiert so das ich eine herkömmliche Scheibe mit 5 Torx verbauen kann?
Wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, habt ihr Erfahrungen zu den Reynolds Laufrädern? Im Netz kann man nicht viel darüber finden. Lg. Marc


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (19. August 2019)

MA85 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. kann mir jemand sagen ob beim 8.0 die reynolds Laufräder tatsächlich centerlock bremsscheiben haben?
> Wenn ja, sind „normale“ bremsscheiben mit einem centerlock Adapter montiert so das ich eine herkömmliche Scheibe mit 5 Torx verbauen kann?
> Wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, habt ihr Erfahrungen zu den Reynolds Laufrädern? Im Netz kann man nicht viel darüber finden. Lg. Marc



Ich hab das 8.0. Die Laufräder haben eine Centerlock Aufnahme jedoch mit sehr viel Spiel, es sind auch CL Scheiben installiert, also ohne Adapter.
Die Laufräder an sich sind klasse, leicht aber gefühlt unzerstörbar und super steif.


----------



## MA85 (19. August 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> Ich hab das 8.0. Die Laufräder haben eine Centerlock Aufnahme jedoch mit sehr viel Spiel, es sind auch CL Scheiben installiert, also ohne Adapter.
> Die Laufräder an sich sind klasse, leicht aber gefühlt unzerstörbar und super steif.


Vielen Dank für die Info. Schade. Dann muss ich um meine mt5 „mitzunehmen“ noch centerlock Adapter kaufen. Bin schon meega gespannt auf das Bike;-)


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (19. August 2019)

MA85 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info. Schade. Dann muss ich um meine mt5 „mitzunehmen“ noch centerlock Adapter kaufen. Bin schon meega gespannt auf das Bike;-)



ist nen saugeiles Bike! Muss dich wegen dem Spiel aber warnen, das wird dich nerven. Du könntest aber für uns direkt mal nen Lösungsversuch ausprobieren, und einen Reynolds Adapter von CL auf 6 Loch oder nen Klemm Adapter kaufen und schauen ob da immer noch so ein riesen Spiel ist. Ich bin nämlich noch nicht dazu gekommen weil meine Bremsscheiben noch ganz sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MA85 (19. August 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> ist nen saugeiles Bike! Muss dich wegen dem Spiel aber warnen, das wird dich nerven. Du könntest aber für uns direkt mal nen Lösungsversuch ausprobieren, und einen Reynolds Adapter von CL auf 6 Loch oder nen Klemm Adapter kaufen und schauen ob da immer noch so ein riesen Spiel ist. Ich bin nämlich noch nicht dazu gekommen weil meine Bremsscheiben noch ganz sind.


Ok freu mich. Mit dem Spiel das habe ich oben schon gelesen. Sicher das dies normal ist und bei dir nicht irgendwas fehlt oder die überwurfmutter nicht richtig fest ist? 
Centerlock sollte ja im Normalfall schon Spielerei laufen.


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (19. August 2019)

MA85 schrieb:


> Ok freu mich. Mit dem Spiel das habe ich oben schon gelesen. Sicher das dies normal ist und bei dir nicht irgendwas fehlt oder die überwurfmutter nicht richtig fest ist?
> Centerlock sollte ja im Normalfall schon Spielerei laufen.



Ja, das ist normal und das Problem haben alle mit dem Strive 8.0


----------



## N1co (19. August 2019)

Hat hier schon jemand die Fox 36 Performance Elite von 160mm auf 170mm getraveled und Erfahrung wie sich der etwas flachere Lenkwinkel bemerkbar macht?


----------



## beetle367 (20. August 2019)

Hallo,

evtl. kann mir hier jemand helfen.
Bei der Durchsicht der Geometriedaten des Strive in XL habe ich festgestellt, dass die max. Sitzhöhe der Modelle CF 5.0 und CF 6.0 mit 842 mm angegeben ist. Die Modelle CF 7.0, CF 8.0 und CF 9.0 LTD mit einer max. Sitzhöhe von 905 MM angegeben sind.
Das Modell CF 9.0 Team mit 908 mm.
Welche max. Sitzhöhe ist korrekt, da dies einen Einfluss auf die Auswahlmöglichkeit hat?

Bei Canyon habe ich es mehrfach über de Chat probiert und leider keine Rückmeldung bekommen, da Sitzung abgelaufen oder einfach rausgeflogen.

MfG


----------



## S-H-A (20. August 2019)

beetle367 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> evtl. kann mir hier jemand helfen.
> Bei der Durchsicht der Geometriedaten des Strive in XL habe ich festgestellt, dass die max. Sitzhöhe der Modelle CF 5.0 und CF 6.0 mit 842 mm angegeben ist. Die Modelle CF 7.0, CF 8.0 und CF 9.0 LTD mit einer max. Sitzhöhe von 905 MM angegeben sind.
> ...



Sieh es als Warnung und kauf woanders.


----------



## MA85 (21. August 2019)

Hey Leute. Hat jemand mal ein Foto vom cf in Größe S ? Lg.


----------



## MA85 (21. August 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> Ja, das ist normal und das Problem haben alle mit dem Strive 8.0


Kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen ob Bei den Laufrädern tubeless Ventile dabei waren?


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (21. August 2019)

MA85 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen ob Bei den Laufrädern tubeless Ventile dabei waren?


nein, waren nicht dabei


----------



## MA85 (23. August 2019)

Hallo Leute.

Ich möchte euch gerne mal meine ersten Erfahrungen zum Strive cf. 8.0 mitteilen.

Bei einer Körpergröße von 171 und 83er Schrittlänge habe ich wie von canyon empfohlen, die Rahmengrösse S bestellt.
Dabei habe ich mich aber nicht „nur“ auf canyon verlassen, sondern die geodaten mit meinen alten bikes verglichen. Da das Strive in S dann sogar einen Ticken größer als mein 2014er Spectral in M ist habe ich mich dann auch schlussendlich für S entschieden.
Das Rad passt mir so auch ziemlich gut. Ich vermute mal das ich ohne weiteres auch M fahren könnte, jedoch liegt mir eine gewisse Verspieltheit und Wendigkeit am Herzen.

Ein kleines Manko an Größe S ist, das man den Flaschenhalter nur so montieren kann, das bloß kleine 500 ml Flaschen passen!

Der erste Eindruck und die Wertigkeit des Bikes sind sehr hoch.
Extrem toll finde ich den eigens entwickelten Remote der Fox sattelstütze. Hier ein Riesen Lob an Canyon! Hier ein Bild ;-)




Das Canyon Cockpit, Lenker in Carbon und der Vorbau sind auch extrem gelungen und ich werde diese Teile sogar am Rad lassen, was ich normal bei einem neuen Rad nie mache!

Nun ein kleiner Fahrtbericht.
Ich bin zwar erst eine kleine Runde damit gefahren aber in dieser waren schon relativ viele verschiedenen Gegebenheiten vorhanden. Von flowig schnell bis blockig und auch einige engere Ecken gab es auf meiner Runde.

Ziemlich direkt nach der ersten Trail Einfahrt fällt mir auf,
das bike rollt wie Sau, ja schiebt fast schon an. Echt krass!
Alles in allem bergrunter ein extrem gutes Rad. Es ist super ausgewogen, man bekommt ordentlich Druck auf die Front und kann sehr aktiv, schnell und verspielt fahren.
Der Hinterbau arbeitet sehr gut. Hier gefällt mir der mix aus Komfort/traktion und trotzdem der nötigen Portion Rückmeldung sehr gut!

Ich finde es einfach krass was da passiert ist. Verglichen mit meinem alten Dh bike (torque Dhx) könnte man fast meinen das Strive wäre sogar ein besserer Downhiller!
Und zu meinem Spectral... da sind es Welten!

So geil wie das Rad bergrunter läuft muss ich allerdings leider sagen das ich im Uphill minimal gedämpfter Stimmung war.

Ok das die Kiste nicht so effizient klettert wie mein 12,7 Kilo Spectral war mir klar. Trotzdem hatte ich mir im ersten Moment etwas mehr von dem Rad erhofft. Ich kam zwar alles hoch und bin meine Hausrunde sogar nah an meiner Bestzeit gefahren, jedoch musste ich schon einiges mehr an Kraft dafür einsetzen.

Dazu muss ich aber sagen das ich erstens mit etwas zu viel Sag hinten unterwegs war, und zweitens auch die Sattelposition noch nicht stimmt.

Um die uphillfähigkeit noch zu steigern werde ich demnächst meine gewohnte reifenkombi aus Magic Mary vorne und Nobby Nic hinten montieren. Laut Herstellerangaben wiegt der Nobby Nic alleine gute 250gram weniger als der Maxxis!
Das gepaart mit Umrüstung auf tubeless, und dem Tausch gegen meine bewährte und leichtere Magura Mt5 sollte das Strive dann auch deutlich unter die 14 Kilo Grenze bringen und das klettern hoffentlich noch was verbessern.

Fazit: Bis auf meinen kleinen Dämpfer beim uphill (was aber auch an Einstellung oder meiner Tagesform liegen kann) kann ich das Rad zu 100% empfehlen!
Jeder der es bergrunter gerne mächtig krachen lässt und sich ein Dh bike sparen möchte, der kann getrost zu Strive cf greifen.

Lg. Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Subztergu (25. August 2019)

Mein Strive funktioniert mal so mal so...


----------



## Forsake (25. August 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> *Alle Strive (am besten 8.0) Besitzer, hat euer Strive an der CenterLock Nabe (Reynolds TR 309) Spiel?*
> 
> Hier nochmals nen Vid: https://streamable.com/relof



Hast du hier ein Ergebnis bzw eine Antwort vom Support?


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (25. August 2019)

Forsake schrieb:


> Hast du hier ein Ergebnis bzw eine Antwort vom Support?



ehm, nein. Die haben mit irgendwann einfach nicht mehr geantwortet....


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (25. August 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> ehm, nein. Die haben mit irgendwann einfach nicht mehr geantwortet....


Ist halt normal und da können Reynolds & Canyon nichts dran machen


----------



## MA85 (26. August 2019)

Hat jemand an seinem cf die Bremse inclusive Leitung getauscht? 
Die ist ja ziemlich übel innenverlegt.


----------



## Forsake (26. August 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> Ist halt normal und da können Reynolds & Canyon nichts dran machen



Dann könnten sie das ja einfach so sagen. Gar nicht antworten ist ganz schlechter Stil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterDerPinguin (26. August 2019)

Forsake schrieb:


> Dann könnten sie das ja einfach so sagen. Gar nicht antworten ist ganz schlechter Stil.


find ich auch.


----------



## gongi (27. August 2019)

Moin Moin in die Runde,
hat einer von Euch Probleme mit dem Shapeshifter? Hatte letzte Woche nach fünf Monaten Nutzung ein plötzlichen "Peng und Zisch"-Ölverlust aus dem Shapeshifter. Aktuell ist ein Ersatz über Canyon nicht lieferbar. Wollte nur mal ein Feedback, weil ich den Eindruck habe (Facebook), dass ich kein Einzelfall bin.

Grüße


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (27. August 2019)

gongi schrieb:


> Moin Moin in die Runde,
> hat einer von Euch Probleme mit dem Shapeshifter? Hatte letzte Woche nach fünf Monaten Nutzung ein plötzlichen "Peng und Zisch"-Ölverlust aus dem Shapeshifter. Aktuell ist ein Ersatz über Canyon nicht lieferbar. Wollte nur mal ein Feedback, weil ich den Eindruck habe (Facebook), dass ich kein Einzelfall bin.
> 
> Grüße


uh, was heißt nicht lieferbar? Das hört sich böse an...


----------



## gongi (27. August 2019)

Laut Aussage erst ab November in Koblenz. Soll den Shapeshifter abbauen und zu Fox zur Reparatur schicken. Wäre aus deren Sicht die schnellste Variante. Tendiere aber zu weiterfahren, ist ja noch Saison. Shapeshifter bleibt im DH Modus.


----------



## Walty (28. August 2019)

Hat jemand schon mal andere Kettenblattgrößen eingebaut oder kann man sehen wieviel Platz da noch ist? Laut Kundenservice ist das verbaute 32 Zähne Kettenblatt die maximale Größe.


----------



## DomK5 (28. August 2019)

Kurze Frage in die Runde: 1.83 und Schrittlänge 83.
Canyon empfiehlt lt. HP Größe M ???
Fällt die Büchse so groß aus? Fahre derzeit ein 2016er Spectral in L und mir ist das keineswegs zu groß, eher fast zu klein


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (28. August 2019)

DomK5 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde: 1.83 und Schrittlänge 83.
> Canyon empfiehlt lt. HP Größe M ???
> Fällt die Büchse so groß aus? Fahre derzeit ein 2016er Spectral in L und mir ist das keineswegs zu groß, eher fast zu klein



Bin auch 1.83 groß und fahre L...


----------



## MA85 (29. August 2019)

Walty schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal andere Kettenblattgrößen eingebaut oder kann man sehen wieviel Platz da noch ist? Laut Kundenservice ist das verbaute 32 Zähne Kettenblatt die maximale Größe.


Das 32er passt schon sehr knapp rein. Denk größer geht wirklich nicht. Sind echt nur wenige Millimeter zu dem Metallschutz an der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## MA85 (29. August 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> Bin auch 1.83 groß und fahre L...


Vergleiche mal die geodaten mit denen deines Spectral. Daran solltest du es ziemlich gut sehen können. 
Bei mir mit 171 und 83er Schrittlänge lieg ich laut canyon genau in Größe S, was mir anfangs auch komisch vorkam da ich sonst immer M gekauft/gefahren habe. 
Als ich die geodaten verglichen hab habe ich aber festgestellt das dass Strive in S sogar einen Tick größer ist wie mein Spectral in M!
Ich denke zwar ich könne das Strive auch in M fahren aber meins in S passt mir schon gut. 
Also in deinem Falle wird ein Vergleich mit Augenmerk auf eigene Vorliebe und Bauchgefühl denke ich das Richtige sein.


----------



## MA85 (29. August 2019)

DomK5 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde: 1.83 und Schrittlänge 83.
> Canyon empfiehlt lt. HP Größe M ???
> Fällt die Büchse so groß aus? Fahre derzeit ein 2016er Spectral in L und mir ist das keineswegs zu groß, eher fast zu klein


Vergleiche mal die geodaten mit denen deines Spectral. Daran solltest du es ziemlich gut sehen können.
Bei mir mit 171 und 83er Schrittlänge lieg ich laut canyon genau in Größe S, was mir anfangs auch komisch vorkam da ich sonst immer M gekauft/gefahren habe.
Als ich die geodaten verglichen hab habe ich aber festgestellt das dass Strive in S sogar einen Tick größer ist wie mein Spectral in M!
Ich denke zwar ich könne das Strive auch in M fahren aber meins in S passt mir schon gut.
Also in deinem Falle wird ein Vergleich mit Augenmerk auf eigene Vorliebe und Bauchgefühl denke ich das Richtige sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirToby82 (30. August 2019)

gongi schrieb:


> Moin Moin in die Runde,
> hat einer von Euch Probleme mit dem Shapeshifter? Hatte letzte Woche nach fünf Monaten Nutzung ein plötzlichen "Peng und Zisch"-Ölverlust aus dem Shapeshifter. Aktuell ist ein Ersatz über Canyon nicht lieferbar. Wollte nur mal ein Feedback, weil ich den Eindruck habe (Facebook), dass ich kein Einzelfall bin.
> 
> Grüße



Ich hatte den gleichen Defekt. Aber schon nach der 8 Fahrt... Zum Glück war das Ganze noch innerhalb des 30 tägigen Rückgaberechts. Canyon wollte das komplette Rad zurück und ich hatte innerhalb von 1 Woche ein neues bei mir zuhause. 
Das macht mir ja echt Mut wenn das bei dir erst nach 5 Monaten kam. Hoffentlich wird das nicht wieder so ein Mist wie beim Shapeshifter 1.0...  
Schaut bei dir die Hauptdichtung auch nach „innen“ gewölbt aus?
Lass mal hören wie es bei dir weitergeht!?

Grüße Tobias


----------



## gongi (31. August 2019)

Wird Anfang der Woche ausgebaut und geht als Rekla zu Fox. Hatte mit denen Kontakt und scheint im Moment die schnellste Variante. Für den Ausbau hab ich die Video Anleitung für Shapeshifter 1.0 bekommen. Sieht aber beim aktuellen Modell alles anders aus. Bin gespannt wie der Schrauber damit klarkommt?! Laut Canyon und Fox grosses Erstaunen, weil bisher NICHTS bekannt (alles andere hätte mich ja auch fast überrascht). Achso, für mich sieht es so aus, als wenn eine Dichtung ihren Geist aufgegeben hätte...aber das ist reine Spekulation meinerseits.


----------



## Felix_S (2. September 2019)

Hi Leute!
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken beim gegenwärtigen Angebot zuzuschlagen und mein strive auf 29" upzudaten. Das 8.0er wäre meine Wahl - konkret dazu frage ich mich ob man _diese_ dort verbaute 36 auf 170mm hochtraveln kann (das geht nicht bei allen).

Zweitens hab ich ein Problem mit dem sizing: mein altes strive hat in M einen reach von 448 und passt mir eigentlich perfekt, dürfte aber gern _etwas_ länger sein. Das neue hat in M einen reach von 440mm (mit 170mm-Gabel wohl 435), dafür ist der stack höher (615 vs 631). Bei Größe L ist der reach halt gleich bei 470 (bzw 465) und stack bei 640mm.
Dazu kommt eben, dass mich 29" zwar anzieht, ich aber dennoch ein agiles Rad will. Der einzige long-travel-29er, den ich bisher gefahren bin war ein capra pro in L (reach 465mm, stack 627); das hab ich als unhandlichen Panzer wahrgenommen und nicht gemocht.
Ich tendiere also eher Richtung M, habe aber Sorge, dass mir das doch zu klein ist (bei uptravel -13mm reach relativ zu meinem jetzigen)... :/

Meine Maße sind: 176cm KG, 86cm Schrittlänge, Affenindex -4. Fahrstil: eigentlich sehr verspielt und stylish, andererseits fahr ich auch Rennen und das recht flott. Das heißt ich brauch einen guten Kompromiss. Tendenziell ist mir Handling wichtiger als Stabilität.

Also: Wer hat konkrete Erfahrung mit dem neuen Strive? Wie fühlt sich das Ding an - abseits der trockenen Zahlen? Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MA85 (3. September 2019)

Felix_S schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken beim gegenwärtigen Angebot zuzuschlagen und mein strive auf 29" upzudaten. Das 8.0er wäre meine Wahl - konkret dazu frage ich mich ob man _diese_ dort verbaute 36 auf 170mm hochtraveln kann (das geht nicht bei allen).
> 
> Zweitens hab ich ein Problem mit dem sizing: mein altes strive hat in M einen reach von 448 und passt mir eigentlich perfekt, dürfte aber gern _etwas_ länger sein. Das neue hat in M einen reach von 440mm (mit 170mm-Gabel wohl 435), dafür ist der stack höher (615 vs 631). Bei Größe L ist der reach halt gleich bei 470 (bzw 465) und stack bei 640mm.
> ...


Hi. Also ich fahre bei 171 cm und 83er Schrittlänge wie von canyon empfohlen Größe S. Ich war anfangs etwas skeptisch da ich normal immer M gefahren bin. Als ich die geodaten mal abgeglichen habe, hab ich festgestellt das es in S sogar etwas größer ist als mein Spectral in M. 
Ich komme mit dem S prima klar, habe genug Platz im bike und es lässt sich sehr verspielt und direkt um die Ecken bügeln. Trotzdem finde ich es noch als angenehm laufruhig. 
Anhand meiner Einschätzung solltest du mit Größe M glücklich werden.
Lg.


----------



## MA85 (3. September 2019)

Hey Leute. Also ich habe mittlerweile gute 200 km mit meinem Strive 8.0 runter.
Ich bin mit dem Rad auch wirklich rundum ziemlich zufrieden.
Der Umbau auf meine Magura mt5 und die Umrüstung auf tubeless haben bei mir satte 500 Gramm eingespart so das der Stuhl jetzt inklusive Flaschenhalter und xt Klickpedale 14,4 Kilo wiegt.
Die Bude bügelt ordentlich was weg, lässt sich sehr verspielt fahren und berghoch finde ich es mittlerweile nach Feintuning am Dämpfer und der Satteleinstellung auch spitze.
Einziger Punkt der mich stört ist die shapeshifter Abdeckung. Diese gibt Geräusche von sich, aber noch viel schlimmer sie löst sich des Öfteren leicht, so das man sie wieder festdrücken muss!
Habt ihr das Problem mit der Abdeckung auch? Lg. Marc


----------



## gongi (3. September 2019)

MoinMoin...Abdeckung auf ruppigen Trail verloren. Zwar erst nach fünf Monaten, aber weg ist weg. Die neue werde ich irgendwie besser fixieren müssen. Für Hinweise wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (3. September 2019)

gongi schrieb:


> MoinMoin...Abdeckung auf ruppigen Trail verloren. Zwar erst nach fünf Monaten, aber weg ist weg. Die neue werde ich irgendwie besser fixieren müssen. Für Hinweise wäre ich dankbar.



einfach weglassen. Die macht Geräusche...


----------



## DomK5 (4. September 2019)

Danke für Eure Antworten zur Größe.
Ich war heute in Koblenz und bin das strive in M und L probegerollt..
Ich war erstaunt dass M wirklich bei 1.83 und 87 SL noch sehr gut fahrbar ist(wenn man verspielt und sehr wendig mag) und kommt an mein Spectral in L serh nah dran.
Glaube es wird allerdings L werden weils einfach laufruhiger ist und dennoch fast genauso wendig... In groben Gelände konnte ich leider nicht testen.

Ich schwanke derzeit noch zwischen dem 7.0 und 8.0er. Das mit dem Spiel bei den Reynolds LR darf eigentlich nicht sein. Auf der anderen Seite wäre es schon schön direkt 1x12 zu haben... Bin mir grad nicht sicher ob es die 600€ Aufpreis wirklich wert ist...
Hat jemand vielleicht das 7.0 und kann dazu etwas sagen?


----------



## SirToby82 (7. September 2019)

Hallo,

hätte jemand von euch zufällig die Fox Tune ID des Fox Dämpfers für mich?

Danke im Voraus

Grüße Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_xxx (10. September 2019)

DomK5 schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Antworten zur Größe.
> Ich war heute in Koblenz und bin das strive in M und L probegerollt..
> Ich war erstaunt dass M wirklich bei 1.83 und 87 SL noch sehr gut fahrbar ist(wenn man verspielt und sehr wendig mag) und kommt an mein Spectral in L serh nah dran.
> Glaube es wird allerdings L werden weils einfach laufruhiger ist und dennoch fast genauso wendig... In groben Gelände konnte ich leider nicht testen.
> ...


Hi,
Wie aufrecht warst du denn auf dem in Größe M gesessen? Ich bin auch 183 und habe SL 83. Und wie den andren auch kommt mir Größe M etwas klein vor.
Hat vielleicht jemand die gleiche Größe und SL wie ich und kann mir seine Größe mitteilen? 
Ich bin übrigens beim 7.0 hängen geblieben. Die Bremse sagt mir einfach mehr zu bzw hab ich mit der gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Auch der Preis für eine neue Kassette ist angenehmer  


Grüße
Christian


----------



## scheme90 (10. September 2019)

Hallo, 
Von euch haben ja schon einige die Bremsen von Sram auf Shimano oder Magura umgerüstet.
Könnt ihr beschreiben wie die wechsel am Hinterrad ablief? 
Danke. 

Ps: top zufrieden mit dem bike


----------



## MA85 (13. September 2019)

scheme90 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Von euch haben ja schon einige die Bremsen von Sram auf Shimano oder Magura umgerüstet.
> Könnt ihr beschreiben wie die wechsel am Hinterrad ablief?
> Danke.
> ...


Hi. Leitung am Hebel abschneiden. Dann den Schaumstoffschlschlauch der um die Leitung im inneren des Rahmens befestigt ist nach vorne rausziehen. 
Nun einen bowdenzug oder ähnlich ordentlich aber schlank gehalten an die „alte“ Leitung befestigen und den dann mit samt der Leitung nach hinten komplett!!! Durch den Rahmen ziehen. 
Neue Leitung dann hinten am bowdenzug befestigen und vorsichtig nach vorne Richtung Steuerrohr durchziehen. 
Einziehhilfe ab, Schaumstoffrohr wieder auf die Leitung und ins Unterrohr einschieben, Leitung kürzen, anschließen, entlüften. Fertig.

Da der Übergang vom Tretlager zur Kettenstrebe recht unzugänglich ist habe ich die kettenstrebe noch gelöst um besser hinzukommen.


----------



## scheme90 (13. September 2019)

Danke für die Beschreibung  
mit Kettenstrebe meinst du die Kunststoffabdeckung oder? 
(2x Innensechskant schrauben)


----------



## MA85 (13. September 2019)

scheme90 schrieb:


> Danke für die Beschreibung
> mit Kettenstrebe meinst du die Kunststoffabdeckung oder?
> (2x Innensechskant schrauben)


Nein. Die Kettenstrebe ist das untere gabelförmige Rahmen Bauteil was vom tretlager zur Radnabe geht. Beim Strive geht die Leitung ja auch dort durch.  Die Einziehhife unbedingt auch da durch führen da die strebe hohl, und die Löcher nur sehr klein sind!


----------



## MA85 (17. September 2019)

Mojn Leute. 
Mir ist die Tage durch Zufall aufgefallen das Canyon beim Strive die Geometrietabelle bezüglich der Körpergrößen komplett geändert hat!
Größe S ging zb. Vor 3 Wochen wo ich mein Rad bestellt habe noch biz zu 174cm.
Nun auf der angepassten Tabelle ist Größe S für Leute unter 168 cm! M geht jetzt von 168cm bis 178cm. 
Hat Canyon jetzt eine komplette Saison die falschen Größen vorgeschlagen? 
Theoretisch müssten jetzt einige Leute zu klein gekauft haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hodenschmerz (17. September 2019)

MA85 schrieb:


> Theoretisch müssten jetzt einige Leute zu klein gekauft haben...


Theoretisch möglich. 
Theoretisch könnten sich diese "Grenzfälle" aber auch für das nächst grössere entschieden haben, was nun exakt passt.


----------



## MA85 (22. September 2019)

Mojn Leute. Hat zufällig jemand von euch auch ein Problem das der Dämpfer oder irgendwas an der Wippe quietscht? 
Hab eben alles mögliche rumprobiert aber ich vermute echt das ist der Fox dpx...


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (22. September 2019)

MA85 schrieb:


> Mojn Leute. Hat zufällig jemand von euch auch ein Problem das der Dämpfer oder irgendwas an der Wippe quietscht?
> Hab eben alles mögliche rumprobiert aber ich vermute echt das ist der Fox dpx...



ja, die Abdeckung macht Geräusche....


----------



## MA85 (22. September 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> ja, die Abdeckung macht Geräusche....


Diese „knarrz“ Geräusche von der Abdeckung meine ich nicht. Die hab ich auch schon eliminiert. Irgendwas quietscht beim einfedern wie Sau.


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (22. September 2019)

MA85 schrieb:


> Diese „knarrz“ Geräusche von der Abdeckung meine ich nicht. Die hab ich auch schon eliminiert. Irgendwas quietscht beim einfedern wie Sau.



uff, das kann tausend und keinen Grund haben, Carbon resoniert ja so schön.... Versuch mal zu erfühlen von wo das kommt


----------



## MA85 (22. September 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> uff, das kann tausend und keinen Grund haben, Carbon resoniert ja so schön.... Versuch mal zu erfühlen von wo das kommt


wenn ich Zeit habe werde ich den Dämpfer mal ausbauen. Wenn das quietschen ohne Dämpfer weg ist werde ich nen kleinen Service machen. Ps. An alle die sich an der Krarrzenden Abdeckung stören... etwas Isolierband auf beide Seiten und einen Streifen an die Achse wo er aufgeklipst wird und dann ist Ruhe!


----------



## MA85 (23. September 2019)

Hat jemand von euch beim 19er Modell schon den Dämpfer ausgebaut? Braucht man da auch dieses presstool wie beim alten Modell? 
wenn ja geht es auch irgendwie ohne, zb. Gewindestange Nuss oder ähnlich? 
Lg. Marc


----------



## MA85 (24. September 2019)

Mojn. Alle die einen quietschenden Hinterbau haben, und ich meine nicht die knarzende Shapeshifter Abdeckung! 
ich habe den oder vielmehr die Übeltäter gefunden! Die großen Lagerverschraubungen wie „Position 6“ aber auch die oben an der Sitzstrebe, die von innen verschraubt sind. 
diese Deckel besitzen einen feinen O Ring zur äußeren Abdichtung gegen Schmutz/Wasser.
Wennn diese Dichtung trocken läuft quitetscht es wie Hölle. So war es jedenfalls bei mir! 
ich vermute das wird mit der Zeit bei dem einen oder anderen auch auftreten! Lg. Marc


----------



## Musashi178 (1. Oktober 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> *Alle Strive (am besten 8.0) Besitzer, hat euer Strive an der CenterLock Nabe (Reynolds TR 309) Spiel?*
> 
> Ich hab deswegen Canyon angeschrieben, da meins erhebliches Spiel hat, die wollen jetzt die Laufräder zu Reynolds schicken.
> Bevor ich das Fahrrad auf eine Reise ohne definiertes Ankunftsdatum schicke würde mich interessieren ob ich der *einzige bin oder ob das nicht einfach normal bei den CL Reynolds Naben ist. *Das Spiel ist zwischen Nabe und Bremsscheibe, es wirkt so als währe die Scheibe zu groß.
> ...



Hi,

Was kam denn dabei rum? Hast sich der Support nochmal gemeldet? Der Schrauber meines Vertrauens meinte, das Spiel geht eigentlich gar nicht... Und das scheint bedingt durch die Fertigungsgenauigkeit der Aufnahme am Laufrad bedingt zu sein...

Bin schon am überlegen, ob die vielleicht passen: https://reynoldscycling.com/products/reynolds-center-lock-to-six-bolt-adapter

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (1. Oktober 2019)

Musashi178 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Was kam denn dabei rum? Hast sich der Support nochmal gemeldet? Der Schrauber meines Vertrauens meinte, das Spiel geht eigentlich gar nicht... Und das scheint bedingt durch die Fertigungsgenauigkeit der Aufnahme am Laufrad bedingt zu sein...
> 
> ...



is gar nichts bei rum gekommen, hab keine Antwort mehr vom Support bekommen.
Den Adapter will ich auch noch ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musashi178 (2. Oktober 2019)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> is gar nichts bei rum gekommen, hab keine Antwort mehr vom Support bekommen.
> Den Adapter will ich auch noch ausprobieren



Ja super... Ich hab jetzt mal Reynolds direkt angeschrieben, mal schauen ob und was die dazu sagen.


----------



## MA85 (12. Oktober 2019)

Hey Leute. Wie und wo befestigt ihr euer Strive cf am Pkw Heckträger? Carbon mag ja bekanntlich keine klemmkräfte.


----------



## el martn (13. Oktober 2019)

Sattelstütze
Siemens Lufthaken
Neuer Fahrradträger
Größeres Auto
Auto verkaufen


----------



## mm_bike (13. Oktober 2019)

MA85 schrieb:


> Hey Leute. Wie und wo befestigt ihr euer Strive cf am Pkw Heckträger? Carbon mag ja bekanntlich keine klemmkräfte.




Schau mal bei Thule, da gibts einen Adapter - funktioniert prima auch ohne Carbon.





						Thule Bike Frame Adapter | Thule | Deutschland
					

Thule Bike Frame Adapter - Fahrradrahmenadapter schwarz




					www.thule.com


----------



## Alei69 (14. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
Ist hier jemand vom 27.5 Strive auf das neue Strive 29 umgestiegen. Bin mit meinem Strive CF eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Da mein Sohn jetzt ein Capra 29 ltd fährt hätte man den logistischen Vorteil nur noch 29 Zoll Reifen zu brauchen. Gibt es sontst einen wirklichen Vorteil gegenüber dem alten Modell? Bin viel unterwegs, von Saalbach über Finale, Latsch, Reschen, Toskana usw.. Hab das Strive 29 bisher noch nie im Einsatz gesehen. Denke es muss aber Leute geben die Eines fahren.
Danke.
Gruss,


----------



## blechfisch (20. Oktober 2019)

Bin aufs neue umgestiegen. Auf den richtigen Strecken bin ich mit dem Neuen deutlich schneller geworden, auf flachen, engen Trails fast ein bisschen langsamer. Das neue Strive muss man aktiver fahren, sonst funktioniert es nicht richtig. Nichts für Passagiere. Ansonsten sind der neue shapeshifter und die Hinterbauperformance grossartig. Bin neulich das alte wieder gefahren und war überrascht wie klein und flink sich das Ding im Vergleich anfühlt...damit komme ich gar nicht mehr klar


----------



## Alei69 (21. Oktober 2019)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Bin aufs neue umgestiegen. Auf den richtigen Strecken bin ich mit dem Neuen deutlich schneller geworden, auf flachen, engen Trails fast ein bisschen langsamer. Das neue Strive muss man aktiver fahren, sonst funktioniert es nicht richtig. Nichts für Passagiere. Ansonsten sind der neue shapeshifter und die Hinterbauperformance grossartig. Bin neulich das alte wieder gefahren und war überrascht wie klein und flink sich das Ding im Vergleich anfühlt...damit komme ich gar nicht mehr klar


Hallo,
Danke für die Info. Frage, fährst Du die gleiche Grösse wie beim 27,5 Strive? Fahre aktuell bei 1.71 ein M und bin mit der Grösse top zufrieden. Könnte auch noch etwas Länger sein. Habe gesehen, dass Du auch nen anderen Dämpfer als den Monarch gefahren bist. Fahre den Vivid Air. Mit diesen Dämpfer ist Hinterbau noch mal um Klassen besser. War am Samstag in Leogang. Das Rad ist so gut gegangen, dass ich immer noch hin und her gerissen bin mir das Neue zu holen.
Gruss


----------



## blechfisch (23. Oktober 2019)

Alei69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Danke für die Info. Frage, fährst Du die gleiche Grösse wie beim 27,5 Strive? Fahre aktuell bei 1.71 ein M und bin mit der Grösse top zufrieden. Könnte auch noch etwas Länger sein. Habe gesehen, dass Du auch nen anderen Dämpfer als den Monarch gefahren bist. Fahre den Vivid Air. Mit diesen Dämpfer ist Hinterbau noch mal um Klassen besser. War am Samstag in Leogang. Das Rad ist so gut gegangen, dass ich immer noch hin und her gerissen bin mir das Neue zu holen.
> Gruss



Ich hatte den Vivid Coil kurzzeitig im alten Strive. Hat mir nicht getaugt. War mir zu soft und hat den Charakter des Bikes leblos gemacht. Bin dann einen FAST getunten Monarch gefahren und der war super. Das neue Strive mit MegNeg Super Deluxe ist trotzdem besser. Die 150mm FW funktionieren so gut, dass ich mittlerweile von einem upgrade auf 65mm Hub (ca 162mm FW) absehe.

Hatte das alte Strive mit 1.73 in (race) M und habe nach einigem Überlegen auch das neue in M genommen. Passt mit 50iger Vorbau und 780er Lenker gut. Länger und deutlich laufruhiger als das alte (trotz -0.5° Huber Offset im alten) und mit viel Druck auf dem VR, dabei aber trotzdem noch handlich genug für die hometrails. In L wäre es vermutlich zu träge für mich geworden.

Hab das alte noch im Hause (hat die Freundin geerbt) und habe somit den direkten Vergleich - Das neue ist schon das deutlich schnellere Rad. Bereue den Wechsel nicht und mag das alte nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## _todde_ (24. Oktober 2019)

MA85 schrieb:


> Mojn Leute.
> Mir ist die Tage durch Zufall aufgefallen das Canyon beim Strive die Geometrietabelle bezüglich der Körpergrößen komplett geändert hat!
> Größe S ging zb. Vor 3 Wochen wo ich mein Rad bestellt habe noch biz zu 174cm.
> Nun auf der angepassten Tabelle ist Größe S für Leute unter 168 cm! M geht jetzt von 168cm bis 178cm.
> ...


Nope! Das machen die immer so, beobachte ich jetzt schon eine ganze Weile. Das Strive aus 2017 war ursprünglich für M bis 171 empfohlen. Zum Ende der Saison sollte man dann besser S nehmen. Canyon weiß es halt selbst nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex.diedrich (4. November 2019)

Hallo ich habe ein Strive 8.9 (2019) und wenn ich z.B. in den kleinsten Gang schalte, schleift die Kette an der Kettenführung (e*thirteen TRS+ ISCG05 ). kann da mann irgendwas justieren und nur die Spacer tauscher vorne?


----------



## Leggy (14. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Leute! Habe ein kleines Problem. Im Rahmen links auf der höhe des dämpferbehälters habe ich ein ovales Loch was mir vorher nicht aufgefallen ist. War da ein Stopfen oder eine Abdeckung die ich verloren habe?


----------



## PeterDerPinguin (14. Dezember 2019)

Leggy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute! Habe ein kleines Problem. Im Rahmen links auf der höhe des dämpferbehälters habe ich ein ovales Loch was mir vorher nicht aufgefallen ist. War da ein Stopfen oder eine Abdeckung die ich verloren habe?



ja, der Stopfen fällt sehr leicht raus. Frag beim Support nach dann bekommst du konstenlocs nen neuen, den klebst du dann am besten rein. grüße


----------



## DomK5 (22. Dezember 2019)

Weiß jemand von euch ob die DT Swiss E1700er Felgen vom Strive 7.0 schon Tubeless Band drauf haben?
Falls nein: Sehe ich das richtig dass ich VO 32er Band und hinten 27er Band benötige falls werksseitig kein Band aufgezogen ist?


----------



## el martn (22. Dezember 2019)

Ist bei Dt/Canyon immer schon geklebt.

Es sind aber keine Ventile dabei.


----------



## DomK5 (22. Dezember 2019)

Klasse, Danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c.steinef (24. Januar 2020)

hi leute, ich denke nach mir das neue strive zu kaufen. ich bin 175, sl 82 und laut canyon jedenfalls m. gibts wen mit meiner größe der das L fährt? 

vielen dank


----------



## Lodda79 (24. Januar 2020)

Hi, 
Ich bin 1,72m, und obwohl ich gerne große Rahmen fahre, war es bei mir ganz klar M. 
Ob dir das hilft? 
Ich würde dir empfehlen, dir einen Tag Zeit zu nehmen, nach Koblenz zu fahren, und das einfach auszuprobieren.
Wenn du versuchst die Antwort über Foren herauszufinden, investiert du am Ende mehr als einen Tag und bist schlussendlich doch nicht schlauer.


----------



## Deleted 525513 (24. Januar 2020)

c.steinef schrieb:


> hi leute, ich denke nach mir das neue strive zu kaufen. ich bin 175, sl 82 und laut canyon jedenfalls m. gibts wen mit meiner größe der das L fährt?
> 
> vielen dank



Ich fahre Größe L bei 180 und ähnlicher Schrittlänge.
Tendenziell würde ich es zunehmend als zu groß bezeichnen...


----------



## 5kulls (1. Februar 2020)

Grad zufällig auf der US-Seite gelandet: Dort werden die 2020 Modelle vom Strive bereits gelistet. Die Specs konnte man nach dem Spectral von 2020 schon erahnen - also keine große Überraschung (Bsp. Strive 8.0 kommt mit Fox Elite, XT und DT 1700).
https://www.canyon.com/en-us/mountain-bikes/enduro-bikes/strive/


----------



## energy85 (2. Februar 2020)

wenn ich mir die US Seite so ansehe, habe ich alles richtig gemacht das ich mir am Freitag noch das CF7 im Angebot bestellt habe. Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist aus dem CF7 alt das CF8 neu geworden


----------



## bfri (3. Februar 2020)

Bedenkt, dass es Unterschiede zwischen den US und DE Modellen geben kann. So war es zumindest bei meinem 2018er US CF 8.0. Das ist eine Mischung aus dem deutschen CF 9 und CF 8. Fox Factory Komponenten und DT Swiss EX1501 Laufrädern, aber dafür Alu Hinterbau und GX Kassette. 









						2018 Canyon Strive CF 8.0 – 99 Spokes
					

Ultra high-end component level carbon frame enduro bike. Compare geometry, gearing, components, and more side-by-side with mountain bikes from other manufacturers.




					99spokes.com
				



vs.








						Canyon Strive 2018 vorgestellt - Alle Modelle im Überblick
					

Endlich ist es so weit! Auf die Vorstellung der 2017er-Modelle des Canyon Strive haben viele sehnsüchtiger gewartet als auf die nächste Gehaltserhöhung.




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## 5kulls (3. Februar 2020)

Ja kann sein - allerdings finde ich es sehr stimmig wenn man es mit dem Spectral vergleicht... Würde ja Sinn machen das Lineup ähnlich zu halten. Fand es nur insofern ernüchtert das eigentlich nichts geändert wurde nicht mal der Kettenstreben-Schutz.


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Februar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin bisher das 2015er Strive gefahren und hab es jetzt verkauft. Aktuell schwanke ich zwischen dem Spectral CF 9.0 und (seit gestern) dem Strive CF 9.0.
Ich denke dass hier viele Umsteiger vom alten zum neuen sind. Daher wolle ich fragen ob es jemand bereut und wie die Erfahrungen so sind.
Gibt es noch irgendwelche Kinderkrankheiten? Soweit ich gelesen habe funktioniert der Shape Shifter zuverlässig. Beim alten gab es in der ersten Version doch einige Probleme.


----------



## Headnut_19 (5. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit dem Biken anfangen und suche einen AM / Enduro Allrounder. 
Schwanke zwischen dem Canyon Strive CF 8.0 und dem Cube Stereo 150 c.62 SL.
Kann man die Bikes miteinander vergleichen?
Ist der Service von Canyon echt so schlecht wie man hier und da liest? (Wohne ne Stunde von Koblenz entfernt)
Ist der shape shifter ausgereift?
Vielen Dank für eure Meinung.


----------



## baconcookie (5. Februar 2020)

Wenn du nur ne Stunde wegwohnst fahr mal hin, da wirste auf jeden Fall top beraten und kannst einige Runden auf dem Parkplatz drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (6. März 2020)

Hallo liebe Strive Fahrer.
Mich erreichen in letzter Zeit gehäuft Anfragen, ob unser Modefixxer auch beim neuen Strive passt.
Dem ist leider nicht so.
Es scheint aber, als ob auch die aktuellen Shapeshifter-Modelle des öfteren mal den Geist aufgeben. wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
Bestünde denn Interesse an einem Modefixxer für das neue Strive?
Wenn ja, hat jemand einen defekten Shapeshifter des aktuellen Strive, den ich mir ausleihen darf?


----------



## SirToby82 (7. März 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Strive Fahrer.
> Mich erreichen in letzter Zeit gehäuft Anfragen, ob unser Modefixxer auch beim neuen Strive passt.
> Dem ist leider nicht so.
> Es scheint aber, als ob auch die aktuellen Shapeshifter-Modelle des öfteren mal den Geist aufgeben. wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
> ...


Hallo,
ich hätte auf jeden Fall Interesse. Alleine schon dass ich den Modefixxer als Backup mit in den Urlaub nehmen kann. Hatte schon nach 3 Wochen direkt einen Defekt am shapeshifter... und seit dem hab ich kein Vertrauen mehr in die Haltbarkeit. Der Service von Canyon war aber klasse!!! zum Glück funktioniert der Neue noch, somit kann ich aktuell noch nicht mit einem dienen.

Grüße Tobias


----------



## MAster (12. März 2020)

Hi zusammen,

hat von euch jemand ein CF oder CFR in XL im Raum München und wäre so nett mich mal
probesitzen zu lassen?
Ich find das CFR im Pre Season Sale doch sehr attraktiv 

Danke & Grüße

MAster


----------



## Chrisinger (3. April 2020)

Ich muss leider nochmal das Reynolds Centerlock Thema raus holen. Bei den 2020er Modellen scheint das Problem auch nicht besser zu sein, meine haben auch Spiel. Hat jemand von euch schon eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## Schorchi (5. April 2020)

Mahlzeit, kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich für den Dämpferumbau am aktuellen Strive das Canyon Presstool benötige, oder bekomme ich auch auf andere Weise den kleinen Umlenkhebel an der oberen Aufnahmen ab?


----------



## vopsi (6. April 2020)

Es soll (und wird?) auch auf diese Weise gehen. Hat sich ja baulich nicht so groß geändert.




__





						Canyon Strive 2015 / 2016 / 2017 / 2018
					

Bei mir auch KW 40




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## bullswildrush (8. April 2020)

Hat hier jemand ein 2020er strive cf 9 oder sogar das cfr in dem rot nicht schwarz und könnte mir ein paar Bilder von schicken? Ich schwanke gerade zwischen diesen beiden, sind die 1200 Euro vom cfr dem cf wirklich mehr wert, ich bin ja eher der Rock shox Freund würde aber auch gerne mal ne fox fahren und die xtr reitzt mich auch mehr als die sram schaltung? Hat jemand beide schon mal in Koblenz Probe fahren können?


----------



## Adix90 (9. April 2020)

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe ein kleines Problem wo Ihr mir evlt. weiterhelfen könnt. Ich habe nun seit ca. 1 Monat das aktuelle CF7.0, bin super zufrieden jedoch stört mich hier etwas.
Es geht darum, dass mir die Abdeckung, die das Kabel welches zum Shapeshifter führt und auch die Öffnung/Schlitz im Rahmen abdeckt, ständig abgeht und hoch rutsch und somit gelangen Feuchtigkeit und Schmutz in den Rahmen. Desweiteren reibt so das Kabel direkt am Rahmen und ich glaube das es dadurch quietscht wenn der Hinterbau einfedert... 

Probiert habe ich folgendes:
-etwas fett auf die stelle gemacht um die Reibung zu verringern 
-die Spannung von dem Bowdenzug  versucht zu verrgingern indem ich das Kabel vorne am Rahmen etwas weiter reingeschoben habe

Leider kann ich die Abdeckung nur wieder draufmachen wenn ich die Luft komplett aus dem Dämpfer lasse. Das ist mir jedoch zu aufwendig da gefühlt nach 1-2 fahren die Abdeckung wieder hoch rutscht

Ich freue mich sehr auf eure Antwort.

Grüße Marcel


----------



## Chrisinger (10. April 2020)

Hat jemand zufällig die 175er Reverb im M Rahmen und kann mir sagen, ob die komplett versenkt werden kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AtosRider (10. April 2020)

Hallo Leute, weiß jemand welche genauen Kugellager im Steuersatz verbaut sind? Finde im Internet keinerlei Informationen darüber.

grüße
Fabian


----------



## MA85 (11. April 2020)

Hi Leute. Shapeshifter Abdeckung verloren. Was sagt Canyon dazu? Gibt es einfach eine neue? Hält die neue besser? Oder wie habt ihr sie haltbarer gemacht? Lg.


----------



## Chrisinger (22. April 2020)

Falls es für jemanden interessant ist. Die 175er Reverb lässt sich im M Rahmen ohne connectamajig komplett versenken.


----------



## bullswildrush (22. April 2020)

Für welche Rahmengröse zahlt das jetzt in deinem Fall


----------



## Chrisinger (22. April 2020)

Hab es oben ergänzt. Canyon gibt bei allen Rahmen die gleiche max. Einstecktiefe an, evtl verhält es sich bei den anderen Rahmengrößen ähnlich.


----------



## blechfisch (23. April 2020)

Hi @ all,

kann mir jemand sagen, welches Format der Steuersatz genau hat? Acros gibt ZS44 / IS52 an. Ich habe oben allerdings keine separate Lagerschale, somit müsste das IS statt ZS sein?

Danke & Grüße
Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blechfisch (23. April 2020)

MA85 schrieb:


> Hi Leute. Shapeshifter Abdeckung verloren. Was sagt Canyon dazu? Gibt es einfach eine neue? Hält die neue besser? Oder wie habt ihr sie haltbarer gemacht? Lg.



Musst´ eine neue ordern. Kostet 10,-

Artikelbezeichnung PC EP0867-02 SS COVER

Ich habe eine Lage Tape an die Kontaktpunkte geklebt. Dadurch hält die bombenfest.


----------



## Deleted 525513 (25. April 2020)

Habe gestern das Hinterrad ausgebaut dabei hab ich folgendes Oberhalb des Schaltauges gesehen






Mit eingebautem Rad würde ich sagen, dass die Kette da mal geklemmt hat. Das war aber nie der Fall. Zumindest kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern. So viel km hat das Ding auch nicht runter ?
Carbon Ist aber deutlich beschädigt. Sehr ihr das als problematisch?
Macht da bemängeln Sinn? Ärgert mich ja eigentlich schon...


----------



## el martn (26. April 2020)

Gruenlich schrieb:


> Habe gestern das Hinterrad ausgebaut dabei hab ich folgendes Oberhalb des Schaltauges gesehenAnhang anzeigen 1027689Anhang anzeigen 1027690
> 
> 
> Mit eingebautem Rad würde ich sagen, dass die Kette da mal geklemmt hat. Das war aber nie der Fall. Zumindest kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern. So viel km hat das Ding auch nicht runter ?
> ...



Hi,
bei den 11/12-fach Antrieben ist nicht mehr viel Platz da hinten. Du kannst beruhigt sein, erstens hat jedes Rad an der Stelle solche Scheuerstellen und zweitens ist an der Stelle genügen Material. Deswegen wird da nix brechen.
Also keine Angst.


----------



## Chrisinger (26. April 2020)

Ich habe gestern noch ein wenig den linken Bremshebel/Trigger/Reverbhebel optimiert. Mir war der Reverbhebel bzw der Hebel für den Shapeshifter zu nahe am Griff. Ich hatte zum Glück noch einen MatchMaker für die rechte Seite rumliegen. Gefällt mir von der Ergonomie jetzt besser.
Kann sein das es bei mir auch seitenverkehrt montiert war, aber dann wäre der Schalthebel wieder zu weit innen.


----------



## MA85 (29. April 2020)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Musst´ eine neue ordern. Kostet 10,-
> 
> Artikelbezeichnung PC EP0867-02 SS COVER
> 
> Ich habe eine Lage Tape an die Kontaktpunkte geklebt. Dadurch hält die bombenfest.


Mir sendet Canyon jetzt eine kostenlos zu, da ich geschrieben habe das ich nicht bereit bin dafür was zu zahlen! Ich hatte meine auch an den Seiten mit einer Lage isoband bestückt, wodurch sie nichtmehr geknarzt hatte und „eigentlich“ auch bombenfest saß. 
ich finde es extrem schade das diese Abdeckung nicht ordentlich befestigt ist oder sie es zumindest im neuen Modelljahr noch nicht behoben Haben...ich werde jetzt mal schauen ob man diese zusätzlich irgendwie vernünftig fixieren kann damit sie definitiv an der Stelle bleibt. Absolutes meega bike aber diese undurchdachte Lösung und der zu schmale Kettenstreben Schutz... kann irgendwie nicht verstehen wie sowas durch die Entwicklung kommt. Diese Abdeckung hätte man ganz easy auch mit zwei Schrauben fixieren können, aber naja...


----------



## Johnny1190 (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte unbedingt das Strive CFR 9.0 Team aus 2019 in blau kaufen. Leider habe ich zu lange gezögert und auch im Outlet sind jetzt alle ausverkauft. Den Rahmen gibt es nur noch einzeln (mit Dämpfer und Sattelstütze) und nicht als Komplettrad zu kaufen. Da mein Kumpel ebenfalls auf ein 29er Strive umsteigen möchte - er es aber selbst zusammenstellen will folgende Überlegung:

Das Canyon Strive CFR 9.0 Team gibt es im Outlet noch in der Farbe schwarz/weiß.  Meine Idee war daher, dass ich einfach das Bike in schwarz weiß kaufe und er den Rahmen in blau und wir das dann umbauen. Am separaten Rahmen ist jedoch eine Fox Sattelstütze + Dämpfer verbaut -beim Komplettrad sind Gabel, Dämpfer und Sattelstütze von Rock Shox. 

Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob wir wenn wir oben genantnes Vorgehen umsetzten, einfach Dämpfer und Sattelstütze umbauen können oder wie ist der Dämpfer mit dem Shapeshifter verbunden? Ist es wirklich so einfach möglich, den Fox Dämpfer abzuschrauben und durch den Rock Shox zu ersetzen oder passt das nicht auf Grund anderer Einbaumaße/Größen ? 
 Hier die Links 









						Strive CFR 9.0 Team
					

Bei deinem nächsten Rennen werden alle nur deinen Hinterreifen zu sehen bekommen. Das Strive CFR 9.0 Team mit Shapeshifter Technologie ist unsere klare Antwort auf die stetig wachsenden Anforderungen im Enduro Racing.




					www.canyon.com
				












						Strive CFR Frameset
					

Ob für das nächste Enduro-Rennen oder deine Hometrails: Mit dem Strive CFR Frameset inklusive Shapeshifter geben wir dir die ideale Basis, damit du dir dein Traumbike aufbauen kannst. Schnell, wandelbar, einzigartig.




					www.canyon.com
				




Vorab schon mal Danke


----------



## bullswildrush (1. Mai 2020)

Einbau langen sind doch gleich egal ob fox oder Rock shox, und wegen der sattelstütze stellt das auch kein Problem da, die reverb ist nur hydraulisch angesteuert und fox eben mit Seilzug, 
Ich werde mir demnächst das 2020 er cfr in dem weiß rot bestellen


----------



## shr3d (1. Mai 2020)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Falls es für jemanden interessant ist. Die 175er Reverb lässt sich im M Rahmen ohne connectamajig komplett versenken.


Danke für diese Info, Canyon gibt ja pauschal für alle Größen 220mm Einstecktiefe an, was ich ehrlich gesagt etwas seltsam finde, da sich ja die Sitzrohrlänge auch ändert. Die Reverb hat laut Datenblatt eine Einstecktiefe von 240mm, dürfte also eigentlich nicht einmal reinpassen?. Hast du mal mit einer Alustütze getestet, wie groß die Einstecktiefe tatsächlich ist?


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Mai 2020)

Die 225mm sind ab M tatsächlich aber immer gleich. Ich denke das der Aufbau im Bereich des Oberrohrs/Rockerarms bei allen Größen ähnlich ist und der Rahmen nur im unteren Bereich wächst.
Die 150er Reverb hat 214mm max Einstecktiefe und war von Canyon mit connectamajig (länge ca. 92mm) verbaut.
Wie gesagt die 242mm der 175er (ohne connectamajig) lassen sich Problemlos im Rahmen versenken.
Mit einer normalen Stütze habe ich nicht gemessen.


----------



## fapo02 (1. Mai 2020)

servus jungs!

kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die position nr.13 herbekomme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (1. Mai 2020)

Bei Canyon nachfragen?


----------



## fapo02 (1. Mai 2020)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Bei Canyon nachfragen?


bekomme seit 1woche keine rückmeldung.... telephonwarteschlange ist die hölle!


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Mai 2020)

Das kenne ich. Den Chat schon probiert?


----------



## fapo02 (1. Mai 2020)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Das kenne ich. Den Chat schon probiert?


ja klar, da heißt es ständig ich soll eine e-mail schreiben.... es nervt! will biken!!!


----------



## Deleted 525513 (2. Mai 2020)

Hey, welche Stellen habt ihr an eurem Strive mit Folie abgeklebt? Und welche Folie verendet ihr?


----------



## bullswildrush (2. Mai 2020)

Schau mal bei easy frame, da werde ich meine bestellen


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Mai 2020)

Ich hab mir das große Set von Easy Frame geholt, hatte ich beim alten auch schon. Mit Geduld und nass verklebt, ist es machbar.


----------



## Deleted 525513 (2. Mai 2020)

Reicht das Kleine nicht aus?
Da sind ja eigentlich die wichtigsten stellen dabei.


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Mai 2020)

Reicht natürlich auch. Ich hab mir nur gedacht dass wenn ich mir den Aufwand mache, dann kann ich es auch komplett machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (3. Mai 2020)

Wie lange hast du fürs bekleben gebraucht, ich überlege mir auch das große kit zu holen und noch vor der ersten Fahrt den Rahmen zu Folieren


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Mai 2020)

Ich hab’s gemütlich gemacht. Genau kann ich es leider nicht sagen, aber ich denke so ca 3-4 Stunden. Ich hab’s auch vor der ersten Fahrt gemacht


----------



## Deleted 525513 (3. Mai 2020)

Ich hab mir das kleine set jetzt mal in glänzend bestellt. Mein Rahmen ist ja schon mehrfach bewegt ?

bevorzugz ihr Matt oder glänzend?


----------



## bullswildrush (3. Mai 2020)

Ich denk mal das der Rahmen matt sein wird werd ich mir das matte Set bestellen, werde mir nächste woche das cfr bestellen und auf den Bildern sieht es so aus


----------



## Dice8 (4. Mai 2020)

fapo02 schrieb:


> ja klar, da heißt es ständig ich soll eine e-mail schreiben.... es nervt! will biken!!!


Willkommen beim Service von Canyon. 
Kleiner Tipp, sofern dir nur einer der beiden Spacer fehlt, würde ich mit dem Spacer bzw. "Muster" zu jemandem/einem Betrieb mit einer Drehbank gehen und mir einen drehen lassen. Das dauert vermutlich keine 5 Minuten und gibt es sicherlich gegen eine Spende in die Kaffeekasse.


----------



## scheme (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo Strive Besitzer, ich habe zwei Fragen:

-Habt ihr die Kettenstrebe irgendwie geschützt, z.B. mit Slapper tape o.ä.? Ich habe mit Kettenstrebenschutz keine Erfahrungen & ist das bei dem Strive überhaupt notwenig / sinnvoll?
-Die Lücke im Rahmen (siehe Anhang) setzt sich bei feuchten Boden SOFORT zu :-/  , ist das für euch auch ein Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vopsi (4. Mai 2020)

Einige Strive Besitzer haben in die " Lücke " Moosgummi gemacht, bzw. diese damit abgedeckt. Alter Schlauch drüber geht auch, Stilfaktor ist dann aber dahin .


----------



## Johnny1190 (5. Mai 2020)

Könnt Ihr mir bei der Rahmengrößenbestimmung weiter helfen?
Ich bin 176,5 ; Schrittlänge 86
Laut Canyon sollte Rahmengröße M passen, daher habe ich mir auch das 19er Strive CFR im Outlet bestellt. Bin aber an der oberen Grenze zu L.
Ich fahre derzeit ua ein Canyon Nerve CF in Größe M. Da bin ich mir im Nachhinein nicht sicher ob L nicht bequemer gewesen wäre. Aber ist ja eine komplett andere Geometrie und zudem ein 26'' Rad.


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Mai 2020)

Ich fahr mit 173 und eine Schrittlänge von 84 das Strive in M und für mich passt es optimal.


----------



## Johnny1190 (5. Mai 2020)

Wie sieht es bei den etwas Größeren aus ? Jemand der unter 1,80 ein L fährt ? Habe leider keine Möglichkeit die Rahmengrößen zu vergleichen, da es ein Outlet bike ist. 
der Vorbau ist ja relativ kurz, im Zweifel eher den M und den Vorbau tauschen als den zu großen Rahmen nehmen oder ? Soll für die Home Trails und die Feierabendrunden verwendet werden , für längere Touren habe ich noch mein Tourenfully ?


----------



## Deleted 525513 (5. Mai 2020)

Johnny1190 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei den etwas Größeren aus ? Jemand der unter 1,80 ein L fährt ? Habe leider keine Möglichkeit die Rahmengrößen zu vergleichen, da es ein Outlet bike ist.
> der Vorbau ist ja relativ kurz, im Zweifel eher den M und den Vorbau tauschen als den zu großen Rahmen nehmen oder ? Soll für die Home Trails und die Feierabendrunden verwendet werden , für längere Touren habe ich noch mein Tourenfully ?



Ich fahre L bei 1,80m und einer Schrittlänge von 81. 
Wegen meinen kurzen Beinen würde ich das nächste mal vielleicht zu M greifen. 
Grundsätzlich passt das aber schon.


----------



## bullswildrush (5. Mai 2020)

Was waren denn so eure größten Touren mit dem Rad, selbsgetretene hm natürlich ?


----------



## scheme (6. Mai 2020)

Habt ihr die Kettenstrebe irgendwie geschützt, z.B. mit Slapper tape o.ä.? Ich habe mit Kettenstrebenschutz keine Erfahrungen & ist das bei dem Strive überhaupt notwenig / sinnvoll?
Gruß


----------



## vopsi (6. Mai 2020)

also auf meinem Strive ist ein Kettenstrebenschutz werksseitig angebracht.


----------



## ni7Ram (9. Mai 2020)

Hey hi, 
beim Neuron gibt es ja einen Lenkanschlagsbegrenzer, was das Oberrohr vor Kontakt mit dem Cockpit bei Stürzen etc. schützen soll. Das Strive hat das nicht, ist da das ganze Cockpit höher gelagert und es kann gar keinen Kontakt mit dem Rahmen geben? Wäre cool wenn das jemand mit seinem 2019/2020 iger Strive mal checken könnte. Thx.?


----------



## Chrisinger (9. Mai 2020)

Bei meinem M Rahmen und Bremsen Lenker  Combo ist kein Kontakt möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ni7Ram (9. Mai 2020)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Bei meinem M Rahmen und Bremsen Lenker  Combo ist kein Kontakt möglich


Wow, danke für die super schnelle Antwort. Das macht dann Sinn, dass es diesen Lenkanschlagsbegrenzer nicht gibt, da er ganz einfach nicht benötigt wird. Ich dachte zunächst das die linke Seite mit Shapeshifter und Teleskopsattelstützenfernbedienung etwas knapp sein könnte beim möglichen Sturz, aber so keine Gefahr was gut ist.

*UPDATE:* Ah, habe in deine Galerie geschaut und ein vor 2019ner Strive gesehen, hast du noch ein 2019/2020 Strive und es ist bei beiden so, also das vom Cockpit nichts das Oberrohr berühren kann?


----------



## Chrisinger (9. Mai 2020)

ja habe jetzt das 2020er Modell


----------



## ni7Ram (9. Mai 2020)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> ja habe jetzt das 2020er Modell



?, danke für die weitere Rückmeldung, dann passt alles.


----------



## shr3d (14. Mai 2020)

Das das Rad jetzt auch angekommen ist, habe ich mit der einstecktiefe Mal selber nachgemessen: 
Ich weiß nicht, wie Canyon auf diese 220mm kommt, aber beim L Rahmen geht definitiv mehr rein. Die knapp 28cm lange Alu Stütze geht komplett rein und der Knick im Sitzrohr ist auch erst nach 29cm. Eigentlich wollte ich die 150mm Dropper direkt durch eine längere ersetzen, aber ich muss sagen, dass sich der Hub wegen dem Shapeshifter mehr anfühlt. Vielleicht behalte ich sie auch erstmal.


----------



## Deleted 525513 (15. Mai 2020)

Habe heute das kleine set von easy Frame geklebt. Das war wohl das erste und letzte mal. ?

Ergebnis ist okay. Sieht halt stellenweise etwas nach Orangenhaut aus.


----------



## bullswildrush (15. Mai 2020)

Hast du es nass verklebt? Ich hab das große Set da heim liegen nur ist mein bike noch nicht da, habe vor es richtig schön nass zu bekleben dann sollte das hoffentlich recht gut gehen


----------



## Chrisinger (15. Mai 2020)

Nass geht es ganz gut, aber man braucht Geduld. Einige Blasen gehen mit der Zeit von selbst raus. Schwierig finde ich es am Unterrohr beim Canyon Schriftzug. Da ist es bei mir auch nicht so schön


----------



## Deleted 525513 (16. Mai 2020)

Ja hab das, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, nass geklebt. 
Also es geht wirklich. Nur an den Stellen, wo sich werkseitige Aufkleber und die Folie treffen, ist es schon undankbar. Mit mehr Geduld wäre es an der ein oder anderen Stelle etwas besser geworden, aber Geduld ist da nicht so mein ?


----------



## daif (18. Mai 2020)

Habe das Invisiframe Kit installiert. Habe Geduld aber bin pingelig.
Nass verklebt mit Babyshampoo im Wasser etc..
Es war die Hölle!
Man wird besser mit der Zeit, aber schwarz ist schon ne undankbare Farbe und Hochglanz Lack mit Hochglanz Folie überkleben... HORROR. Ich hab es nicht perfekt hingekommen
Ich habe bestimmt 10 Std rumgefummelt...

Die Passgenauigkeit usw ist aber top.
Kostet halt 120 inkl Versand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (20. Mai 2020)

Es ist endlich da ?


----------



## bullswildrush (23. Mai 2020)

Kurze Frage, der fox Dämpfer hat diesen druckstufen verstellen mit 6 Klicks, ist das wie bei der Gabel eher lsc und hsc intern? Mein bisheriger hatte nur 3 Stellungen, open padal und geschlossen,


----------



## Johnny1190 (25. Mai 2020)

Liebe Strive Besitzer,

ich habe kurzfristig die Möglichkeit an ein gebrauchtes Strive CFR 2019 zu einem sehr guten Preis zu kommen. Da der Verkäufer in Hamburg wohnt und ich aus Waiblingen (bei Stuttgart) komme, hätte ich leider keine Möglichkeit die Rahmengröße probe zu sitzen. Lt. Canyon liege ich genau zwischen Größe M und L. 

Da es für mich trotzdem um viel Geld geht, wollte ich Fragen ob mich jemand in Ba-Wü kurzfristig mal sein Strive 2019/2020 in Rahmengröße M probesitzen lässt. Ich hatte wirklich schon überlegt, nach Koblenz zu fahren und die Größen im Canyon Showroom auszuprobieren aber das sind über 3 Stunden fahrt von mir aus und kurzfristig Urlaub nehmen ist diese Woche auch schwierig. Wenn jemand im Raum BaWü egal ob Aalen, Stuttgart, Ulm oder Schwäbisch Hall oder sonst wo ein Strive 2019 oder 2020 in M fährt, würde ich für die ersparte Fahrtzeit + Benzingeld einen € 50er für eine kurzes Probesitzen/fahren springen lassen  Da ich mich morgen oder übermorgen entscheiden müsste, bitte ich um kurzfristige Kontaktaufnahme bei Interesse.

Viele Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Chrisinger (25. Mai 2020)

Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Deleted 525513 (25. Mai 2020)

Johnny1190 schrieb:


> Liebe Strive Besitzer,
> 
> ich habe kurzfristig die Möglichkeit an ein gebrauchtes Strive CFR 2019 zu einem sehr guten Preis zu kommen. Da der Verkäufer in Hamburg wohnt und ich aus Waiblingen (bei Stuttgart) komme, hätte ich leider keine Möglichkeit die Rahmengröße probe zu sitzen. Lt. Canyon liege ich genau zwischen Größe M und L.
> 
> ...



hast du dich vorher über die Garantie als zweitbesitzer informiert?
Der Preis sollte schon sehr gut sein, wenn du das Risiko eingehen willst.


----------



## Johnny1190 (25. Mai 2020)

Ja, das Rad ist von nem Bekannten eines Kollegen, das würden wir schon hinbekommen aber wie gesagt wenn er sich die Mühe macht das Ding auseinanderzuabauen und zu verschicken müsste ich es auch nehmen. Rückgabe ist ausgeschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 525513 (25. Mai 2020)

Bleibt immer noch die Frage, wie groß du bist?!


----------



## vopsi (25. Mai 2020)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, der fox Dämpfer hat diesen druckstufen verstellen mit 6 Klicks, ist das wie bei der Gabel eher lsc und hsc intern? Mein bisheriger hatte nur 3 Stellungen, open padal und geschlossen,


Genau das ist es bei dem Dämpfer im Wesentlichen auch.


----------



## Johnny1190 (25. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte die Größenfrage bewusst nicht beantwortet weil ich keine Größen-Diskussion starten wollte sondern eine kurze Testmöglichkeit finden wollte. Wie gesagt zwischen den Größen M und L  Ich bin auch noch nie auf einem Strive gesessen, dann hätte ich die Geometrie mal ganz kurz testen können. Ich will auch keine lange Probefahrt machen, das könnte ich bei Canyon in Koblenz ja auch nur auf dem Parkplatz testen. Nur mal drauf sitzen und zwei-drei mal im Kreis fahren


----------



## JohnDoe79 (31. Mai 2020)

Johnny1190 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Größenfrage bewusst nicht beantwortet weil ich keine Größen-Diskussion starten wollte sondern eine kurze Testmöglichkeit finden wollte. Wie gesagt zwischen den Größen M und L  Ich bin auch noch nie auf einem Strive gesessen, dann hätte ich die Geometrie mal ganz kurz testen können. Ich will auch keine lange Probefahrt machen, das könnte ich bei Canyon in Koblenz ja auch nur auf dem Parkplatz testen. Nur mal drauf sitzen und zwei-drei mal im Kreis fahren


Wie hast Du Dich entschieden?


----------



## Johnny1190 (1. Juni 2020)

Da ich keine Testmöglichkeit mehr gefunden habe und auch nicht nach Koblenz fahren wollte, habe ich es jetzt einfach mal genommen. Kommt aber erst nächste Woche an, ich hoffe mal es passt. Bin 177, Schrittl. 86 ,
Armspannweite 184. Ich habe bei Canyon angerufen und mir wurde trotz der langen Beine eher zum M geraten.
Man könne ja auch noch Anpassungen vornehmen. Es ist ein 40 mm Vorbau verbaut. Der Service Mitarbeiter hat mir gesagt, dass maximal ein Vorbau von 50 mm verbaut werden kann, also + 10. Wieso gibt es da denn eine Beschränkung? 

Er meinte sonst könne man nichts machen um die größe zu optimieren. Man könnte doch auch den Lenker durch Spacer erhöhen oder einen erhöhten Vorbau verbauen oder? Oder Riser Lenker? Naja das schaue ich mir mal an, wenn das Bike angekommen ist


----------



## MA85 (1. Juni 2020)

Johnny1190 schrieb:


> Da ich keine Testmöglichkeit mehr gefunden habe und auch nicht nach Koblenz fahren wollte, habe ich es jetzt einfach mal genommen. Kommt aber erst nächste Woche an, ich hoffe mal es passt. Bin 177, Schrittl. 86 ,
> Armspannweite 184. Ich habe bei Canyon angerufen und mir wurde trotz der langen Beine eher zum M geraten.
> Man könne ja auch noch Anpassungen vornehmen. Es ist ein 40 mm Vorbau verbaut. Der Service Mitarbeiter hat mir gesagt, dass maximal ein Vorbau von 50 mm verbaut werden kann, also + 10. Wieso gibt es da denn eine Beschränkung?
> 
> Er meinte sonst könne man nichts machen um die größe zu optimieren. Man könnte doch auch den Lenker durch Spacer erhöhen oder einen erhöhten Vorbau verbauen oder? Oder Riser Lenker? Naja das schaue ich mir mal an, wenn das Bike angekommen ist


Das Rad wird dir in M passen solange du nicht generell auf Riesen Schüsseln stehst. Ich bin 171 mit 83er sl und fahre das Strive in S! 
ich könnte zwar natürlich auch das M fahren Aber durch meinen eher kurzen Oberkörper komme ich mit kurzen Rahmen sehr gut klar. 
vor allem hatte mein erstes 2012er Strive auch einen 415er Reach, und das in Größe M. 
due Dinger werden immer länger. Ich bin nicht der größte Fan von dieser Entwicklung. 
den 440er reach vom M hatten vor wenigen Jahren einige L Rahmen noch nicht. Und die sind dann teils Leute mit 190 gefahren da es kein xl gab ;-)


----------



## MA85 (4. Juni 2020)

Hi Leute. An meinem vorderen Reynolds Carbon Laufrad haben die Lager schon leichtes Spiel. Laufleistung kann ich nur schätzen, werden aber ca 1500km sein. 
jemandem von euch auch schon Ähnliches passiert und wenn ja woher habt ihr Ersatz bekommen? 
finde es echt schade. Die Laufräder sind ansonsten top und laufen noch immer Schnur gerade. Bloß wenn alle 9 Monate die Lager durch sind schmeiß ich sie runter...


----------



## Dice8 (4. Juni 2020)

MA85 schrieb:


> Hi Leute. An meinem vorderen Reynolds Carbon Laufrad haben die Lager schon leichtes Spiel. Laufleistung kann ich nur schätzen, werden aber ca 1500km sein.
> jemandem von euch auch schon Ähnliches passiert und wenn ja woher habt ihr Ersatz bekommen?
> finde es echt schade. Die Laufräder sind ansonsten top und laufen noch immer Schnur gerade. Bloß wenn alle 9 Monate die Lager durch sind schmeiß ich sie runter...


Krass, da ist echt wenig Laufleistung.
Bei meinem DT Swiss E1700 Vorderrad waren die ersten Lager bei 8.500km (nach 5 Jahren) fällig, da diese etwas Spiel entwickelt haben. Die Lager am Hinterrad laufen immer noch seidenweich ohne Spiel.


----------



## Deleted 525513 (6. Juni 2020)

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem schönen kleinen Mudguard.
Jetzt hab ich den folgenden bei Canyon gefunden.








						Canyon Gravel Mudguard
					

Der Mudder Mini ist der perfekte Schmutzfänger am Vorderrad für dein Gravel- oder dein CX-Bike.




					www.canyon.com
				




Meint ihr den bekommt man am Strive montiert?


----------



## Johnny1190 (6. Juni 2020)

Hi,

kann ich dir vermutlich in den nächsten Tagen sagen. Ich habe mir genau diesen sowie den hier mal bestellt:









						Canyon Factory Racing Face Fender
					

Der Racing Face Fender im Canyon Factory Racing Design schützt die Gabel und dein Bike effektiv vor Dreck und Geröll und hält deine Sicht bei schlechtem Wetter frei. Der Mudguard ist extrem strapazierfähig und im Handumdrehen montiert. Perfekt für ungemütliche, nasse Tage auf den Trails.




					www.canyon.com
				




Ich wusste auch nicht ob und wie die passen daher habe ich mal zwei verschiedene bestellt. Die Artikel wurde lt. Canyon schon am Dienstag an den Versanddienstleister weitergegeben, sollten also bald ankommen, dann berichte ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TR85 (6. Juni 2020)

Hi,

ich habe mir im Outlet ein Strive gegönnt und habe Probleme beim in Gang setzen des Shapeshifters. Ich habe wie hier im Forum beschrieben im Click / XC Modus den shapeshifter aufgepumpt und den Dämpfer bei offener Position ebenfalls aufgepumpt.Beim betätigen des Hebels höre ich das klicken im Rahmen aber es bewegt sich nichts. Habe daraufhin auch mal den Druck auf 200 erhöht aber ebenso Fehlanzeige. Auch wenn ich auf dem Rad sitze und mein Gewicht verlagere während ich an den Knöpfen rumspiele passiert nichts. 
was mache ich denn falsch ?


----------



## Chrisinger (6. Juni 2020)

Du musst die Zugspannung am Trigger anpassen.


----------



## Deleted 525513 (6. Juni 2020)

Johnny1190 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann ich dir vermutlich in den nächsten Tagen sagen. Ich habe mir genau diesen sowie den hier mal bestellt:
> 
> ...



Wäre nett wenn du dann mal ein Foto da lässt.
Einen in normaler Größe habe ich hier. Zwar nicht von Canyon aber egal. Optisch gefällt mir das aber nicht 100%


----------



## Deleted 525513 (6. Juni 2020)

TR85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir im Outlet ein Strive gegönnt und habe Probleme beim in Gang setzen des Shapeshifters. Ich habe wie hier im Forum beschrieben im Click / XC Modus den shapeshifter aufgepumpt und den Dämpfer bei offener Position ebenfalls aufgepumpt.Beim betätigen des Hebels höre ich das klicken im Rahmen aber es bewegt sich nichts. Habe daraufhin auch mal den Druck auf 200 erhöht aber ebenso Fehlanzeige. Auch wenn ich auf dem Rad sitze und mein Gewicht verlagere während ich an den Knöpfen rumspiele passiert nichts.
> was mache ich denn falsch ?


wenn dein Shapeshifter einmal im XC Modus ist, schaltet er erst merkbar wieder unter Belastung um.
Ein Wippen auf dem Rad reicht da nicht aus. Ich merke das immer erst nach der Abfahrt, wenn ich den Modi wieder umschalte.


----------



## TR85 (6. Juni 2020)

Ich weiß ja noch nicht mal ob ich jemals im xc Modus war, wie gesagt durch Knopfdruck hat sich von Anfang an nichts getan. Habe jetzt die Schraube am Lenker Hebel gedreht, bis die beiden Knöpfe richtig locker und weich wurden Und zwischendrin mal versucht. aber auch danach kein cm Bewegung im Shape Shifter. Jetzt kann ich den Hebel weder in die Eine noch in die andere Richtung mehr drehen und kann dafür das Kabel 1-2 cm raus ziehen. Das war wohl zu viel. Oh je :/


----------



## Johnny1190 (6. Juni 2020)

Bi mir musste die Zugspannung nicht angepasst werden. Ich habe gerade aber selbst mal an der Verstellschraube gedreht. Diese konnte durch leichtes ziehen ganz einfach gedreht werden. Du hast vermutlich weiter gedreht als eigentlich möglich und dadurch die Schraube gelöst.


----------



## TR85 (7. Juni 2020)

Beim prüfen des Luftdrucks ist mir aufgefallen, dass der SS deutliche Luft verliert wenn ich die Pumpe abschraube - wenn ich diese wieder anschraube sind immer zwischen 80 und Max 130 Psi drin. Wenn ich versuche das auszugleichen in dem ich mehr rein pumpe als ich sollte höre ich ein noch deutlicheres Zischen beim abschrauben. Beim Dämpfer bleibt der Druck konstant, an der Pumpe kann es also nicht liegen. Im xc Modus bin ich. Kann es auch daran liegen ?


----------



## bullswildrush (7. Juni 2020)

Wenn du die Pumpe anschließt strömt Lust in den Schlauch vom ss und befüllt diesen, da das Volumen aber so klein ist merkst du daher einen großen Unterschied, beim abschrauben ist das zischen nur die Luft die aus dem Schlauch entweicht


----------



## bullswildrush (7. Juni 2020)

Wenn du also auf Nummer sicher gehen willst schraubst du die Pumpe nicht gleich drauf sondern pumpst erst den Schlauch auf die psi Zahl sagen wir 200psi und dann machst du die letzte emdrehung, dann sollte sich nichts ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (7. Juni 2020)

Edith sagt, sorry TR85 hatte deinen letzten Post übersehen
ich habe nie an der Schraube gefummelt
Bei mir hat es beim ersten mal aber auch gezischt und es ist Luft raus...
Ich habe dann einfach wieder aufgepumpt und es war "dicht" oder ging..

Hier mein Vorgehen nach dem "Zischen":

Stell erst den Luftdruck am normalen Dämpfer ein (Clack / DH Modus..)
Setzt dich danach aufs Rad und belaste den Dämpfer ein paar mal ..danach überprüfe den Druck wieder mit Pumpe, evtl. musst du das 2-3 mal machen
Dann Shapeshifter:
Am Hebel auf Click / XC Modus schalten, selben Luftdruck in den Shapeshifter wie in Dämpfer pumpen (bei mir ca 170psi, RS Super Deluxe Ultimate)
Dann fährt der Kolben des Shapeshifters "raus" und schiebt die obere Dämpferaufnahme nach vorne.

wie bereits von anderen erwähnt:
Der Clack Modus / Downhill Modus schaltet erst bei Belastung um. Da musst du schon den Dämpfer im Stand schon ordentlich belasten (auf dem Rad stehend einmal richtig kräftig den Hinterbau belasten / komprimieren
Ich war am Anfang beim Aufbau im Keller zu zimperlich und es hat nicht umgeschalten..hatte nur neben dem Rad stehend auf den Sattel gedrückt, hahahaha

VG


----------



## bullswildrush (8. Juni 2020)

Vorsichtig mit dem Satz selben Luftdruck wie beim Dämpfer, im Dämpfer (fox) hab ich zb 300psi und der ss ist nur für 200psi vorgesehen


----------



## MA85 (9. Juni 2020)

MA85 schrieb:


> Hi Leute. An meinem vorderen Reynolds Carbon Laufrad haben die Lager schon leichtes Spiel. Laufleistung kann ich nur schätzen, werden aber ca 1500km sein.
> jemandem von euch auch schon Ähnliches passiert und wenn ja woher habt ihr Ersatz bekommen?
> finde es echt schade. Die Laufräder sind ansonsten top und laufen noch immer Schnur gerade. Bloß wenn alle 9 Monate die Lager durch sind schmeiß ich sie runter...


Mojn mojn, nach kurzem hin und her überlegen ob ich die reynolds wegen der schnell defekten Lager rausschmeißen soll, Habe ich erstmal nachgeschaut was da verbaut ist. Zum Ergebnis kam das 6902er verbaut sind so wie sie zb. In den meisten dt Swiss naben verbaut sind. Beim genaueren betrachten der reynolds Nabe ist mir auch sehr große Ähnlichkeit zu den Naben meiner DT Swiss hybrid am Spectral on aufgefallen. Sieht tatsächlich so aus als wenn es so ziemlich das gleiche Produkt ist. Bei den DT ist lediglich der mittlere Durchmesser etwas kleiner. Formgebung ect. ist identisch! Ich bin jedenfalls froh das in den reynolds Standard Lager verbaut sind und nicht irgendwas seltsames wie damals bei den SRAM Roam, wo mir nichtmal der SKF. Vertreter helfen konnte. Wollte euch das nur mitteilen, falls jemandem In Zukunft auch ein Laufrad wackelt;-) Lg.


----------



## Deleted 525513 (11. Juni 2020)

Johnny1190 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann ich dir vermutlich in den nächsten Tagen sagen. Ich habe mir genau diesen sowie den hier mal bestellt:
> 
> ...



Hallo Johnny,
Ist dein Paket da? Gibt’s hier was neues


----------



## Johnny1190 (11. Juni 2020)

Hi, bisher leider noch nichts angekommen. Wird dann aber gleich hier gepostet, versprochen.

Könntet Ihr mal Bilder von eurer Rahemnschutzfolie posten? Ich habe gesehen, dass manche Easyframe oder Invisframe Sets gekauft haben.  Würde das gerne mal auf "Nicht-Hersteller-Bildern" sehen  Das Ganze Bike zukleben will ich auch nicht, für mich käme vermutlich eher das kleine Easyframe Set in Frage wobei mich da stört, dass das Unterrohr nur bis zu Hälfte abgeklebt ist. Oder sollte das das gröbste abhalten - in Verbindung mit einem Mud Guard?

 Sieht man das arg, wenn der easyframe Klebestreifen am Unterrohr so halb über den Canyon Schriftzug drüber geht? Sonst würde ich das eher komplett verkleben.

Eventuell würde ich auch nur das Unterrohr bekleben, was würdet Ihr dann für eine Folie empfehlen?


----------



## Leggy (11. Juni 2020)

Gruenlich schrieb:


> Hallo Johnny,
> Ist dein Paket da? Gibt’s hier was neues


Was ist damit? Habe so einen an meinem Strive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 525513 (11. Juni 2020)

Leggy schrieb:


> Was ist damit? Habe so einen an meinem StriveAnhang anzeigen 1063012


Die haben einen neuen fürs Grail im Angebot. Der ist halt sehr klein und dezent.

Wäre halt cool wenn der auch aufs Strive passt
Ich mach gleich mal ein paar Bilder von dem kleinen easy Frame Set. Bis jetzt ist das völlig ausreichend


----------



## bullswildrush (11. Juni 2020)

Hab das große set von easy frame und das ganze in Matt, hab noch ein paar lufteinschlüsse drin aber das stört mich weniger als wenn da jetzt macken wären.


----------



## Deleted 525513 (11. Juni 2020)

Das ist das glänzende, kleine set.
Der Matte Lack ist danach nicht mehr Matt. Passgenauigkeit ist aber sehr gut.


----------



## bfri (11. Juni 2020)

Ich habe mein 2018er Strive mit dem invisiframe set abgeklebt, inklusive set für Kurbeln und Fox Gabel. Sieht aber aus, als deckt es die gleichen Bereiche ab wie auf den Fotos von @bullswildrush. Ist bei mir auch nicht perfekt, gerade wenn man es zum ersten Mal macht. Aber es stört mich nicht. Du kannst eh nicht alles schützen und die Steine und Felsen schlagen natürlich immer dort ein, wo nicht abgeklebt ist.


Ich kann keine weiteren Fotos von der Folie machen, da das Bike im Shop ist und auf SRAM Garantieantwort wartet.

Wegen Fender für eine Fox 34/36 würde ich mir den von Syncros kaufen, da er direkt an die Gabel geschraubt werden kann.



			https://www.syncros.com/us/en/product/syncros-trail-fender


----------



## Johnny1190 (11. Juni 2020)

Hat auch jemand das kleine easyframe set mit der matten Folie auf einem nicht schwarzen Rahmen? Gruenlich deine oberen Rohre sehen super aus, aber am Unterrohr gefällt mir das nicht wie der Canyon Schriftzug, der in der schwarz/schwarz Ausführung ohnehin schwer zu sehen ist auch noch überdeckt wird  Bullswildrush, sieht auch super aus wie du das beklebt hast. Bfri, dein Frame Set ist wohl so invisible, dass man es gar nicht sieht und die Steine einfach durchschlagen ? Hahaha


----------



## MA85 (15. Juni 2020)

Hey Leute. Quietscht euer Strive auch so? Der Drehpunkt Wippe und die Anbindung der Kettenstrebe, sind mit einem O Ring abgedichtet. Das ist erstmal eine feine Sache da die darunter liegenden Lager so sauber bleiben. Das Dumme ist nur das diese Dichtungen auch sehr schnell quietschen wie verrückt (zumindest bei mir). Ich habe sie schon zerlegt und gefettet, was aber auch nur  eher kurz Abhilfe geschaffen hat! Auch das äußerliche anwenden von kriechöl hilft meist nichtmal über die gesamte Dauer einer Tour. Habt ihr das Problem auch? Wenn ja wie habt ihr euch geholfen? Meega Bike aber der Punkt nervt etwas...


----------



## daif (17. Juni 2020)

@ MA85
F**k, du machst mir ja Hoffnung.
Meins "quietscht" (also kein Knarzen) in dem von dir beschriebenen Bereich neuerdings auch. Mein Bike ist 2 Monate alt und leider konnte ich erst 1 Tour fahren (wo noch alles ruhig war.)
Jetzt hab ichs vor ein paar Tagen ausm Keller geholt und es quietschte..


----------



## Pulvertoastmann (18. Juni 2020)

Servus, 
Hab jetzt seit 2 Wochen mein Strive und bin echt happy mit dem Fahrrad. 

Ich bin aber auf der suche nach einem neuen Dämpfer. 
Hat jemand schonmal versucht den cane creek dbair cs einzubauen bzw. passt dieser in den Rahmen ohne irgendwo anzuecken?

Über Infos wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Foto-Heini (24. Juni 2020)

TR85 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja noch nicht mal ob ich jemals im xc Modus war, wie gesagt durch Knopfdruck hat sich von Anfang an nichts getan. Habe jetzt die Schraube am Lenker Hebel gedreht, bis die beiden Knöpfe richtig locker und weich wurden Und zwischendrin mal versucht. aber auch danach kein cm Bewegung im Shape Shifter. Jetzt kann ich den Hebel weder in die Eine noch in die andere Richtung mehr drehen und kann dafür das Kabel 1-2 cm raus ziehen. Das war wohl zu viel. Oh je :/



Ich hatte am Anfang auch Probleme, den SS in Betrieb zu setzen. Geholfen hat mir ein Tip aus diesem Forum:
Erstmal komplett die Luft aus dem Dämpfer und dem SS rauslassen und beide zusammendrücken. Danach zuerst den Dämpfer mit dem für dich richtigen Luftdruck aufpumpen und erst danach den SS (im XC-Modus). Der SS darf nicht mehr als 200 PSI bekommen, bei mir hat es gut mit 170 PSI funktioniert. Nach diesem Reset hat der SS tadellos funktioniert.


----------



## Johnny1190 (28. Juni 2020)

Gruenlich schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem schönen kleinen Mudguard.
> Jetzt hab ich den folgenden bei Canyon gefunden.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

hat leider nicht funktioniert diesen zu befestigen. Ich habe dann den normalen Mudguard von Canyon genommen. Der ist eigentlich ganz unauffällig und stzört optisch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daferli (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo!

Bei mir lässt sich der Shapeshifter (2.0, Strive CF 5.0) nicht mehr komprimieren - ist also im "XC"-Mode stecken geblieben. Habe bereits die Luft aus dem Shapeshifter ausgelassen - aber da tut sich leider nichts..

Kennt von euch jemand das Problem?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## carlos_98 (2. Juli 2020)

Adix90 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> ich habe ein kleines Problem wo Ihr mir evlt. weiterhelfen könnt. Ich habe nun seit ca. 1 Monat das aktuelle CF7.0, bin super zufrieden jedoch stört mich hier etwas.
> Es geht darum, dass mir die Abdeckung, die das Kabel welches zum Shapeshifter führt und auch die Öffnung/Schlitz im Rahmen abdeckt, ständig abgeht und hoch rutsch und somit gelangen Feuchtigkeit und Schmutz in den Rahmen. Desweiteren reibt so das Kabel direkt am Rahmen und ich glaube das es dadurch quietscht wenn der Hinterbau einfedert...
> ...



Hast du schon eine Lösung? Habe das selbe Problem. Wenn ein wenig Wasser in den Rahmen kommt ist das allerdings nicht schlimm, da dieses abfließen kann. Bevor ich das Bike sauber mache und abspritze stecke ich den cable Guide drauf. Wenn der cable Guide sich bei der Fahrt löst ist es kein Drama eigentlich


----------



## carlos_98 (2. Juli 2020)

Servus,

meines Erachtens ist das Strive ein super Fahrrad. Jedoch hab ich zwei Punkte die mich ein klein wenig stören.

1. Das auf dem Bild markierte Lager (zwischen Sitzstrebe und umlenkwippe) hat auf der linken Seite minimalstes Spiel. Wenn ich die Wippe auf beiden Seiten fest zusammendrücke, hört man kurz ein leichtes knacken auf der linken Seite. Und wenn ich den Finger hin halte, meine ich es auch (manchmal) minimalst spüren zu können. Die Schrauben sind nach Nm angezogen (regelmäßige Kontrolle). Manchmal tut sich auch nichts wenn ich drücke. Das Gewinde etc müsste ja in Ordnung sein oder? Vermutlich ist das Lager eingelaufen und hat leicht spiel? Ist es schlimm so lange es nur minimal ist? Andere Gründe bzw. Ideen? Bei einer vergessen Unterlegscheibe etc müsste das Spiel ja stark spürbar sein.

2. Der kettenstrebenschutz ist ja nur aus etwas härteren Plastik. Habt ihr auch manchmal, bei sehr harten trails oder hohem Tempo über Bremswellen, das Gefühl euer bike ist etwas laut? Bzw dass die Kette hörbar gegen den Schutz schlägt


----------



## Sackmann (2. Juli 2020)

Da uns quasi täglich Fragen auch aus dem Forum erreichen, wann denn ein Modefixxer für das aktuelle Strive (ab 2019) kommt, habe ich jetzt gute News für diejenigen:
Modefixxer für 2019er Strives sind ab sofort lieferbar und können im Webshop bestellt werden. Da ich hier keine Links zu unserer eigenen Website setzen möchte, müsstet ihr selbst mal suchen. Ich denke, der ein oder andere wird wissen, was ich meine.


----------



## scheme (3. Juli 2020)

carlos_98 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> 2. Der kettenstrebenschutz ist ja nur aus etwas härteren Plastik. Habt ihr auch manchmal, bei sehr harten trails oder hohem Tempo über Bremswellen, das Gefühl euer bike ist etwas laut? Bzw dass die Kette hörbar gegen den Schutz schlägt



Absolut. Die Kettenschläge sind ziemlich laut & stören mich auch. 
Allerdings möchte ich mein Strive nicht mit Slapper tape verunstalten.


----------



## carlos_98 (3. Juli 2020)

scheme schrieb:


> Absolut. Die Kettenschläge sind ziemlich laut & stören mich auch.
> Allerdings möchte ich mein Strive nicht mit Slapper tape verunstalten.


Ich habe mir jetzt tatsächlich Slapper tape bestellt, um es wie auf dem Bild zu machen. Finde es optisch nicht so schlimm wie die meisten Lösungen. Man baut aus dem tape kleine Türmchen und legt dann ein längeres Stück drüber und das Ergebnis sieht man ja.


----------



## daif (3. Juli 2020)

scheme schrieb:


> Absolut. Die Kettenschläge sind ziemlich laut & stören mich auch.
> Allerdings möchte ich mein Strive nicht mit Slapper tape verunstalten.




Frage:
Ist das deiner Meinung nach verunstaltet?
Lese auch Bildbeschreibung..


----------



## bullswildrush (3. Juli 2020)

Bei nem schwarzen Fahrrad, fällt das auch nicht auf, bei ner auffälligen Farbe ist das schon anders


----------



## daif (3. Juli 2020)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Bei nem schwarzen Fahrrad, fällt das auch nicht auf, bei ner auffälligen Farbe ist das schon anders



?? Der Serienschutz ist immer schwarz. durch das Tape wird er optisch minimal "mehr"
Und es geht um die Linien. Mein Punkt ist ja dass man das auch "schön" kleben kann, dass es eben nicht wie ein Krebsgeschwür ausschaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 525513 (4. Juli 2020)

daferli schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bei mir lässt sich der Shapeshifter (2.0, Strive CF 5.0) nicht mehr komprimieren - ist also im "XC"-Mode stecken geblieben. Habe bereits die Luft aus dem Shapeshifter ausgelassen - aber da tut sich leider nichts..
> 
> ...



Hast du eine Lösung gefunden? Ich habe aktuell das selbe Problem. Komme einfach nicht mehr aus dem XC Modus raus.
Egal mit wie viel Luftdruck...


----------



## Adix90 (4. Juli 2020)

carlos_98 schrieb:


> Hast du schon eine Lösung? Habe das selbe Problem. Wenn ein wenig Wasser in den Rahmen kommt ist das allerdings nicht schlimm, da dieses abfließen kann. Bevor ich das Bike sauber mache und abspritze stecke ich den cable Guide drauf. Wenn der cable Guide sich bei der Fahrt löst ist es kein Drama eigentlich



Hi, 

ja ich habe eine Lösung gefunden, ich habe einfach etwas Slappertape um die Abdeckung gemacht und dadurch quasi den Anpressdruck in Verbindung mit der Öffnung im Rahmen erhöht. Seit dem ist die Abdeckung nicht einmal mehr abgegangen.


----------



## carlos_98 (6. Juli 2020)

Apropos Slapper tape. Komme gerade von der ersten Ausfahrt nach meiner Bastelaktion. Leise wie Sau und sieht meines Erachtens „gut“ aus. Da ich vorher tatsächlich noch nie Slapper tape benutzt habe... löst sich das beim reinigen mit Wasser, muc off etc. mit der Zeit oder ist es ziemlich beständig?


----------



## daif (8. Juli 2020)

Dass das Tape nicht für die Ewigkeit hält sollte klar sein.
Aber Wasser ist kein Problem (du hast es ja ordentlich geklebt).
Und wenn du jetzt das Bike nicht in Aceton / Reinigungsbenzin badest hätte ich da auch keine Bedenken


----------



## r3m4 (10. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
mein erster Beitrag und direkt ne Frage an die Strive Fahrer 

Welchen Getränkehalter habt ihr verbaut? Ich habe meinen alten montiert und leider nicht gesehen, dass die Flasche so "tief" darin hängt, dass sie am Shapeshifter aufschlägt.
Wäre klasse, wenn ihr mir eine funktionierende Kombination nennen könnt aus Flasche und Halter. Habe Größe M


----------



## gongi (10. Juli 2020)

Fahr Größe L. Habe den von Canyon genommen mit Einschub von rechts. Passt sogar die Literflasche rein ohne Kontakt zum Shapeshifter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r3m4 (10. Juli 2020)

Ahh danke, der hat Langlöcher, dann kann man ihn höher setzen oder?
Rutscht die Trinkflasche nach unten nicht raus, wenn der da offen ist?


----------



## gongi (10. Juli 2020)

da rutscht nix oder fällt raus.

schaust du hier:








						Canyon Sideloader Flaschenhalter
					

Perfekt für Fullys und kompakte Rahmen: Der Canyon Sideloader bietet einen schnellen und praktischen Zugriff auf deine Trinkflasche und ist für Flaschen von 0,5 bis 0,75 L geeignet.




					www.canyon.com


----------



## bullswildrush (10. Juli 2020)

Ich hab das System von fiedlock


----------



## Dporte (12. Juli 2020)

guten Morgen Jemand, der die Montage eines Stoßdämpfers in der Größe 230x65 anstelle von 230x60 genehmigt hat, würde theoretisch zu einem Federweg von 162 mm führen. Vielen Dank für Ihre Antworten.


----------



## daif (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Fährt jemand beim 2019/2020 Strive eine 170mm Kurbel?
Erfahrungen, Vorteile, Nachteile (auch theoretisch) erwünscht!

Ich möchte die Kurbel wechseln und sie ist nur in 170mm bzw 175mm verfügbar.

Mir ist bewusst, längere Kurbel, eher Aufsetzen, anderer Kniewinkel, größerer Hebel..

Danke euch vorab!
VG


----------



## SirToby82 (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo, hat mir bitte jemand die Tune ID vom Foxdämpfer im Strive 2019/20 egal ob Performance Elite oder Factory. Danke


----------



## r3m4 (4. August 2020)

Wo bekommt man denn aktuell ein Schaltauge her? Auf der Canyon Seite ist das Teil leider ausverkauft und mit der Teilenummer find ich leider nix im Netz.


----------



## rj_berlin (13. August 2020)

carlos_98 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> meines Erachtens ist das Strive ein super Fahrrad. Jedoch hab ich zwei Punkte die mich ein klein wenig stören.
> 
> ...



hey zusammen,

ich hab ein gebrauchtes Strive gekauft und wollte jetzt mal alle Lager kontrollieren und die Anzugsmomente prüfen. Aber wie um alles in der Welt komme ich an die markierte Schraube zwischen Sitzstrebe und Wippe? Mein Drehmomentschlüssel mit Bit passt da jedenfalls nicht dazwischen.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich? An alle anderen Schrauben kommt man ja ganz gut ran.

Danke schon mal

RJ


----------



## vopsi (13. August 2020)

Evtl. den Dämpfer drucklos machen und/oder unten entkoppeln, nach vorne drehen und dann den Hinterbau nach oben/vorne drücken?


----------



## rj_berlin (13. August 2020)

Mit einem normalen Inbus komme ich da ran, das ist nicht das Problem. Da die beiden Schrauben aber auf der Innenseite der Wippe sind, passt mein Drehmomentschlüssel mit Bit nicht dazwischen. Selbst wenn ich das Bit schon in die Schraube stecke, bekomme ich dann nicht den Ratschenkopf aufs Bit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r3m4 (15. August 2020)

Hat jemand schonmal ein ovales Kettenblatt am strive montiert was gepasst hat und vlt sogar mit dem Kettenschutz funktioniert?
Bin nicht ganz drin welcher Standard da verbaut ist und wie das getauscht wird. Würde mich über nen Link oder ein Produktname freuen.


----------



## bullswildrush (16. August 2020)

https://r2-bike.com/RACE-FACE-Kettenblatt-Direct-Mount-Oval-CINCH-System-Narrow-Wide-1-fach-schwarz 

Ich hab dieses hier, mit 30t und es passt einfach ohne irgendwelche Probleme


----------



## r3m4 (16. August 2020)

Danke dir für die Antwort, hätte direkt das falsche mit SRAM Mount gekauft 

Meinst du mit 32 Zähnen passt das auch noch rein? Finde die kurze Übersetzung eigentlich ziemlich genial, dass ich da nichts verlieren möchte.


----------



## bullswildrush (16. August 2020)

Gut kommt ja auch ein wenig auf deine verbaute Kurbel an, was du brauchst


----------



## r3m4 (16. August 2020)

Das ist laut Datenblatt eine truvativ descendant 6k Dub. Passt dein Link dann oder braucht man was anderes?
Sorry für die Sau blöde Frage aber ich find nur Erklärungen zum Tretlager und dem Offset mit boost von 3mm.


----------



## bullswildrush (16. August 2020)

SRAM X-SYNC 2 XX1 | X01 | GX Eagle Direct Mount Kettenblatt oval 12-f, 77,50 €
					

SRAM X-SYNC 2 XX1 | X01 | GX Eagle Direct Mount Kettenblatt oval 12-fach 3 mm Offset BOOST schwarz Ovale Kettenblätter haben zu Recht seit einiger Zeit eine




					r2-bike.com
				




In deinem fall müsste das passen, bei sram muss man 3 Schrauben lösen und bei race face (bei meinem fall) hat man eine zentrale schraube.


----------



## Deleted 214724 (20. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen. 






An dem Übergang zwischen Wippe und Bolzen habe ich ein wenig Spiel. Habt ihr das auch? 

Gruß


----------



## MDubiedMTB (30. August 2020)

Wollte auf diesem Weg kurz meine erstes Feedback geben, nachdem ich jetzt 2 Ausfahrten auf den heimischen Trails mit meinem neuen Strive 8.0 hinter mir habe.
Komme ursprünglich von XC Bikes, dann hatte ich ein Propain Hugene und nun das Strive.
Normalerweise fahre ich alles hoch was ich später runter fahre.
Dazu gehören auch ab und an Touren mit Freunden, die zum Teil auch XC Hardtails fahren. Gesucht habe ich also ein ziemlich vielseitiges Bike, was mehr Federweg als mein Propain hat (ab und zu Bikepark Besuche), jedoch auch noch ganz passabel Berg hoch geht und dann auch noch für längere Touren taugt.
Bis jetzt denke ich, das ich das gefunden habe. Berg ab geht es klar schneller und ruhiger als mein Hugene. Gefühlt ist es auch was einfacher zu kontrollieren. Habe nun auch das Fox Fahrwerk im Vergleich zu dem vorherigen Pike Ultimate/Super deluxe Fahrwerk.
Der Shapeshifter schaltet gut und flüssig um von Uphill zu Downhill.
Berg hoch geht es auch gut. Habe mal meine Uphill Segment Zeiten verglichen und kann nahtlos an die Trailbike Zeiten anschließen.

Gewöhnen muss ich mich jedoch noch an die andere Übersetzung bei den größeren Gängen der XT im Vergleich zu der GX. Das Schaltgefühl der GX war klasse, ist aber Geschmacksache und ich finde die XT hat gut nachgezogen.

Die MT 5 vermisse ich dabei nicht. Zwar waren die bissiger als die XT jetzt, aber dieses ganze Geglucker der MT 5 hat echt genervt. Die XT muss ja auch noch richtig eingebremst werden.

Die DHR 2 taugen bei mir auch mehr als die Hans Dampf die ich zuvor hatte.

Vielleicht kann ich jmd der den Gedanken hat ein Strive zu kaufen weiterhelfen.


----------



## skyhiker (4. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte einen kleinen, aber evtl nicht ganz unwichtigen Tip zum shapeshifter des Strive.
Ich hatte die letzten zwei Tage Probleme mit dem shapeshifter, da er bei Belastung "eingfedert" hat, obwohl Click-Mode (XC) gedrückt war und auch angezeigt wurde (grün sichtbar).
Die Werte (Drücke) des Hauptdämpfers und des Shapeshifters waren alle korrekt eingestellt.

Ich war schon kurz davor zu reklamieren (mein Strive 8.0 ist vom Mai 2020).
Dann kam mir die Idee, dass im SS-Dämpfer das Ventil zwar schaltet, aber nicht verriegelt. Ausgefahren ist der SS ohne Belastung immer ganz normal, nur eben sobald ich auf dem Sattel sass, fuhr er wieder ein.

Ein letzter Versuch vor der Reklamation und am Schalter des Shifters oben am Lenker die Zugspannung etwas erhöht....siehe da Uphill-Mode bleibt wieder stehen und sackt nicht ein!

Vielleicht hilft es ja dem Einen oder Anderen

Ansonsten viel Spass weiterhin mit dem Strive

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gongi (4. September 2020)

Hab das gleiche Problem seit letzter Woche. War mit meiner Reklamation aber schneller. Reaktion seitens Canyon liegt noch nicht vor. Werde deinen Hinweis am Wochenende bei mir prüfen. Danke für den Tip. Bin ansonsten zufrieden mit dem Strive.


----------



## skyhiker (4. September 2020)

Ich vermute,  dass sich der shapeshifter-stahlzug einfach etwas gelängt hat, nach ein paar Monaten.... so wie früher die Bremszüge old school sozusagen.

Aber wie gesagt, mit ein paar Umdrehungen an der Spannschraube war das Problem dauerhaft gelöst...

Viel Erfolg


----------



## bullswildrush (4. September 2020)

Ich hab mal bei canyon ne Anfrage gestellt für einen neuen shapeshifter, Antwort war das sie keine auf Lager haben im moment und ich bei fox nachfragen soll.
Also hab ich heute früh ne Anfrage bei fox gestellt, Ergebniss noch offen... Bin mal gespannt


----------



## skyhiker (4. September 2020)

Was funktioniert denn nicht bei deinem Shapeshifter???


----------



## gongi (7. September 2020)

skyhiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hätte einen kleinen, aber evtl nicht ganz unwichtigen Tip zum shapeshifter des Strive.
> Ich hatte die letzten zwei Tage Probleme mit dem shapeshifter, da er bei Belastung "eingfedert" hat, obwohl Click-Mode (XC) gedrückt war und auch angezeigt wurde (grün sichtbar).
> ...



Also ick hab das am WE mal so umgesetzt und anscheinend zeigt es Wirkung. Vorher hat der Shapeshifter den Wechsel von DH auf XC mit Mühe hinbekommen und im XC bei leichten Wellen sofort in DH gewechselt. Vorher nochmal den Druck im Dämpfer und Shapeshifter geprüft und danach die Vorspannung des Bowdenzug leicht erhöht. Der erste Test war "standhaft". Jetzt fehlt noch der ultimative Test im Gelände. Bin aber guter Hoffnung.

Dank für den Tip


----------



## TR85 (7. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hatte mit meinem Strive einen kleinen Unfall bei dem mir das Vorderrad weggerutscht ist. War denke ich ein harmloser Ausrutscher jedoch funktioniert seither die Schaltung nicht mehr richtig. Die Gangwechsel sind relativ hart und manche Gänge werden nicht mehr eingelegt bzw. die Kette springt zwischen den Gängen hin und her. Der Rahmen hat nichts abbekommen, das Schaltwerk hat minimale Kratzer im Sram Schriftzug. Dieses war auch nach dem Sturz etwas im Dreck / Staub gehängt, sieht aber weder beschädigt noch verbogen aus. Nach dem Sturz war mein Lenker jedoch stark verdreht. Dadurch war vermutlich ein starker Zug auf dem Schaltzug. 

Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob das eher nach einem (leicht) verbogenen Schaltauge klingt oder kann das durch einstellen der Züge am Schaltwerk wieder gerichtet werden. Da ich im Urlaub bin und leider meinen Rucksack samt Werkzeug vergessen habe, kann ich leider nicht ohne weiteres an den Stellschrauben drehen. 

Bevor ich mich in den nächsten Tagen auf Werkzeugsuche begebe, wollte ich vorher Fragen was Ihr meint? Wenns das Schaltauge wäre, hätte sich das mit dem Radfahren im Urlaub ziemlich schnell erledigt  
Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny1190 (8. September 2020)

Nie ohne Ersatzschaltauge in den Urlaub fahren. Und wenn nur das verbogen ist, kannst du froh sein. Ein neues Schaltwerk wäre um einiges teurer.


----------



## bullswildrush (10. Oktober 2020)

Hat hier jemand schon mal einen längeren Dämpfer in sein Strive montiert so das er bei 160-165mm federweg landet? Geht das so einfach? In den EWS fahren sie es wo so +180mm an der Front


----------



## CoilRocks (11. Oktober 2020)

Lies mal den Race Vergleich bei den Kollegen des Enduro Mags. Dort ist ein EWS Strive ziemlich genau beschrieben. Vorne 180, hinten ändert sich nix. Wobei das CFR ja auch Serie schon 170 vorne hat.


----------



## bullswildrush (11. Oktober 2020)

Da steht das der super deluxe 65mm hub hat und somit dem hinterbau mehr federweg entlockt


----------



## shr3d (15. Oktober 2020)

Falls sich noch jemand für die Einstecktiefe beim Strive interessiert: Die Oneup 210 schaut bei maximaler Versenkung ca. 10mm aus dem L Rahmen raus, steckt also ca. 290mm im Rahmen. Die angegebenen 220mm, sind also frei erfunden


----------



## MAster (19. Oktober 2020)

Hat jemand mal bei Canyon nachgefragt, ob und wann die Bike (im speziellen das  Strive CF 8.0 ) wieder lieferbar sein wird?


----------



## benni181 (19. Oktober 2020)

Hallo ich bräuchte eine Scheibe für mein strive und zwar die Nummer 7 auf der Zeichnung hat sowas jemand zufällig?


----------



## Adix90 (20. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Freunde,

ich fahre das Strive CF 7.0 und überlege aktuell mein Fahrwerk etwas anzupassen. Beim typischen am Handy rum surfen bin ich auf den Artikel von Enduro-mtb gestoßen (https://enduro-mtb.com/editors-choice/).
das Strive mitm Coil könnte ziemlich sexy sein  nur findet man im Netz wirklich kaum etwas zu dem Thema, wird wohl seinen Grund haben .

Hat einer von euch es schonmal probiert oder mal bei Canyon die Freigabe angefragt?

Freue mich über Rückmeldungen.

Grüße


----------



## m1k3 (5. November 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal bei Canyon nachgefragt, ob und wann die Bike (im speziellen das  Strive CF 8.0 ) wieder lieferbar sein wird?


Ja ich hab heute nachgefragt, wegen CF 8.0 und CF 9.0 

Es wird vermutlich nicht mehr lieferbar sein, weil der Nachfolger kommt meinte der freundliche Herr aus dem Chat.

Ein Datum oder mehr Infos wollte er mir aber nicht geben. 😒


----------



## MAster (7. November 2020)

m1k3 schrieb:


> Ja ich hab heute nachgefragt, wegen CF 8.0 und CF 9.0
> 
> Es wird vermutlich nicht mehr lieferbar sein, weil der Nachfolger kommt meinte der freundliche Herr aus dem Chat.
> 
> Ein Datum oder mehr Infos wollte er mir aber nicht geben. 😒


Nachfolger im Sinne eines neuen Rahmens oder einer neuen Ausstattungsvariante?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 525513 (7. November 2020)

Hallo, 
hat jemand von euch neue Bremsen am strive in Größe L und kann mir sagen wie lang die bremsleitung ungefähr sein muss? 
danke ✌🏻


----------



## m1k3 (7. November 2020)

MAster schrieb:


> Nachfolger im Sinne eines neuen Rahmens oder einer neuen Ausstattungsvariante?


Das hab ich dann auch gefragt, da wollte er merklich nicht drüber reden.
Ist beides möglich schätze ich mal... Das Strive in der heutigen Form ist ja von der GEO nicht mehr so modern und auch schon ein paar Jahre alt.  Von dem her wäre was neues nicht unwahrscheinlich denk ich mal


----------



## MAster (7. November 2020)

m1k3 schrieb:


> Das hab ich dann auch gefragt, da wollte er merklich nicht drüber reden.
> Ist beides möglich schätze ich mal... Das Strive in der heutigen Form ist ja von der GEO nicht mehr so modern und auch schon ein paar Jahre alt.  Von dem her wäre was neues nicht unwahrscheinlich denk ich mal



Ich find die jetzige Geo gelungen - kein normalo kann 600 Reach bei 600 Stack in Größe M fahren   - ist das gleiche wie bei Abfahrts-Ski, Länge läuft, wenn du die Fitness hast.
Aber ein variabler Reach wie beim neuen Sender wäre schon super. Keine großen Sprünge (> 20 mm Reach) mehr Zwischen den  Größen und immer die Chanche die Front auf das Gelände anzupassen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. November 2020)

m1k3 schrieb:


> Das hab ich dann auch gefragt, da wollte er merklich nicht drüber reden.
> Ist beides möglich schätze ich mal... Das Strive in der heutigen Form ist ja von der GEO nicht mehr so modern und auch schon ein paar Jahre alt.  Von dem her wäre was neues nicht unwahrscheinlich denk ich mal


Der normale Zyklus bei Canyon liegt bei 4 Jahren. 
Wir haben das 29" Strive jetzt gerade in der zweiten Saison. 
Da wird’s wohl neue Ausstattungsvarianten und evtl kleine Anpassungen geben. 
So nen neuen Rahmen entwickelt man ja auch nit von heut auf morgen und Prototypen wurden auch noch keine gesichtet.


----------



## m1k3 (7. November 2020)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Der normale Zyklus bei Canyon liegt bei 4 Jahren.
> Wir haben das 29" Strive jetzt gerade in der zweiten Saison.
> Da wird’s wohl neue Ausstattungsvarianten und evtl kleine Anpassungen geben.
> So nen neuen Rahmen entwickelt man ja auch nit von heut auf morgen und Prototypen wurden auch noch keine gesichtet.


Stimmt das 29“ ist ja erst 2 Jahre alt. Dann geb ich dir recht- die Ausstattung wird’s vermutlich sein. Mal schauen ob ich dann eins erwische. 😂😂


----------



## Michi92 (21. November 2020)

Ich bräuchte mal bitte eure Hilfe. Kollege hat nen 2019er Strive im Sommer gekauft und der Shapeshifter ist leider kaputt gegangen (Dichtung oder so, jedenfalls alles voll Öl)

Gibts hier nen Trick zum Aus/EInbau ? Habe für den Ausbau die komplette Wippe zerlegt, jedoch kommt man an die 2 Achsschrauben ja so gut wie gar nicht ran. Jedenfalls hab ich keine Möglichkeit gesehen wie man das einfach zerlegen kann.


----------



## TR85 (21. November 2020)

Hi,
auf der Canyon Website gibt es ein spezielles Presstool um den Shapeshifter vom Dämpfer zu lösen.


----------



## rj_berlin (24. November 2020)

Michi92 schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte mal bitte eure Hilfe. Kollege hat nen 2019er Strive im Sommer gekauft und der Shapeshifter ist leider kaputt gegangen (Dichtung oder so, jedenfalls alles voll Öl)
> 
> Gibts hier nen Trick zum Aus/EInbau ? Habe für den Ausbau die komplette Wippe zerlegt, jedoch kommt man an die 2 Achsschrauben ja so gut wie gar nicht ran. Jedenfalls hab ich keine Möglichkeit gesehen wie man das einfach zerlegen kann.


Genau das Problem habe ich auch. Ich habe die Frage auch schon hier und dann Canyon gestellt. Canyon hat erst gar nicht geantwortet und von hier kam leider auch nichts hilfreiches. 
Es gibt von Bikeyoke den Modefixer. Der ersetzt den Shapeshifter durch ein starres Teil. Für die alte Geometrie gibt es dort auch eine Einbauanleitung, für die 2019er Variante leider nicht. Vielleicht können die dir weiterhelfen

Falls du eine Lösung gefunden hast, würde ich noch freuen, wenn du sie hier teilst.

Falls du eine


----------



## Michi92 (24. November 2020)

Wir haben es dann irgendwann schon hinbekommen aber frag nicht wie. Und wie lange es gedauert hat .... 

Daher kam mir halt eben die Frage auf es muss ja irgendeinen Trick geben. Hauptproblem für uns war ja die von innen geschraubte Wippe.

das Teil kam jetzt vom Service auf Garantie zurück... wollen wir die Tage einbauen... mich graust es jetzt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rj_berlin (24. November 2020)

Ja, genau diese innenliegende Verschraubung ist auch mein Problem. Ich hab das Rad gebraucht gekauft und wollte alle Lagerstellen kontrollieren und schmieren. Alle restlichen sind ja kein Problem aber bei der wollte ich halt vorher wissen wie ich das wieder mit dem korrekten Drehmoment fest bekomme. Mein Drehmomentschlüssel passt da auf jeden Fall nicht dazwischen. Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine sinnvolle Antwort erhalten.

Würde mich über einen Erfahrungsbericht freuen.


----------



## El_Cattivo (28. November 2020)

Wieviele Glieder hat die Kette am Strive CF 8.0? (2020)

Danke

edit: Baujahr hinzugefügt


----------



## Stefan0103 (12. Dezember 2020)

Hi, 
Kumpel von mir möchte sein Strive auf einen Coil Dämpfer umrüsten, hat wer schon damit Erfahrungen gesammelt wie das mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert? Danke.


----------



## Doobinist (3. Januar 2021)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich hab was bei meinem Strive bemerkt, bei dem ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es normal ist.
> Und zwar der Bolzen vorne am Shape Shifter, ihr seht auf den Fotos welchen ich mein.
> Denn Dieser Bolzen wirkt verschoben, auf einer Seite steht der nen bissl raus und einer Seite steckt er nen bissle zu tief drin, ich weis nicht ob das so gehört, deswegen wollte ich mal hier mal nachfragen, Bilder sind im Anhang.
> ...


Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das gleiche Problem an meinem Strive CFR 2020. Der Bolzen, der Rahmen, Dämpfer unf Shapeshifter verbindet arbeitet sich immer seitlich raus. Hat das Problem noch jemand? Wie sind die Anzugsmomente der beiden Klemmschrauben? Auch 5 Nm? Steht bei mir nirgends. Hab das jetzt mal mit 5Nm befestigt, aber wohl ist mir damit nicht...der Bolzen lässt sich so mit festem händischen Druck rausdrücken. 

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen


----------



## Deleted 214724 (4. Januar 2021)

Moin,

5Nm sind korrekt für die beiden Schrauben. Allerdings arbeitet es da auch bei mir den Bolzen nach x km raus. Ich habe die Schrauben dann erstmal mit 6Nm angezogen und bisher Ruhe.


----------



## Doobinist (4. Januar 2021)

Ok, danke für die Antwort. Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit auch mal bei Canyon angerufen und die haben es mit einem Techniker abgeklärt. Das Resultat ist, sie schicken mir einen neuwn Bolzensatz und können es auch nicht erklären. Ich werde es dann auch mal mit 6 Nm probieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (4. Januar 2021)

Ich hab meine auch mit mehr als 6 oder 6nm angezogen damit der Bolzen hält, hab den Bolzen an den enden sogar mit etwas carbon paste eingeschmiert, seitdem geht es eigentlich


----------



## Doobinist (4. Januar 2021)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Ich hab meine auch mit mehr als 6 oder 6nm angezogen damit der Bolzen hält, hab den Bolzen an den enden sogar mit etwas carbon paste eingeschmiert, seitdem geht es eigentlich


Na klar, hätte ich auch drauf kommen können mit der Montagepaste an den Enden. Danke. Rutacht das jetzt gar nicht mehr bei Dir?


----------



## bullswildrush (4. Januar 2021)

Einmal seit dem war er noch mal gewandert, ob da sich die schraube vllt etwas gelockert hat kann ich jetzt nicht mehr sagen, aber seit dem ist erst mal ruhe


----------



## MDubiedMTB (4. Januar 2021)

Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut. Hab das Phänomen auch. Habt Ihr den Bolzen vorher nochmal ausgebaut oder zentriert bevor Ihr ihn mit 6 NM angezogen habt?

Besten Dank!


----------



## bullswildrush (4. Januar 2021)

Zentrieren ist keine schlechte Idee da der Bolzen 2 Nuten besitzt so sich die schraube rein setzten sollte, nur funktioniert diese Überlegung nicht ganz


----------



## Doobinist (4. Januar 2021)

Hab ich auch noch nicht kapiert wofür die Nuten sind. Eigentlich ja DIE Lösung: kleine Madenschraube in die Nuten, oder die Klemmschrauben dran vorbeiführen. Dachte am Anfang auch, dass es so sei... Fehlanzeige. Das wird nur über die Reibung der Klemmung gelöst. Eigentlich eine vorprogrammierte Schwachstelle.


----------



## MDubiedMTB (4. Januar 2021)

Ok, also einfach alles so gelassen und nachgezogen?


----------



## Doobinist (4. Januar 2021)

Ich würde es auf jeden Fall zentrieren, also dass der Bolzen auf keiner der Seiten rausschaut.


----------



## MDubiedMTB (4. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank. 
Hab das jetzt auch zentriert und mit 6NM angezogen. Mal schauen wie lange das jetzt hält.


----------



## YellowYellow (19. Januar 2021)

PeterDerPinguin schrieb:


> *Alle Strive (am besten 8.0) Besitzer, hat euer Strive an der CenterLock Nabe (Reynolds TR 309) Spiel?*
> 
> Ich hab deswegen Canyon angeschrieben, da meins erhebliches Spiel hat, die wollen jetzt die Laufräder zu Reynolds schicken.
> Bevor ich das Fahrrad auf eine Reise ohne definiertes Ankunftsdatum schicke würde mich interessieren ob ich der *einzige bin oder ob das nicht einfach normal bei den CL Reynolds Naben ist. *Das Spiel ist zwischen Nabe und Bremsscheibe, es wirkt so als währe die Scheibe zu groß.
> ...


Hallo Peter,
hat sich dein Problem mit dem Spiel mittlerweile geklärt?

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme feststellen können?

Zz gibts das 2020 Strive CF 9.0 mit Reynolds TR 309 im Outlet bei Canyon. Bin jetzt aber etwas "verunsichert", da hier im Forum immer wieder über Probleme mit dem Shapeshifter geschrieben wird und ich jetzt auch noch das Problem mit dem Spiel der Laufräder gelesen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doobinist (19. Januar 2021)

YellowYellow schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> hat sich dein Problem mit dem Spiel mittlerweile geklärt?
> 
> Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme feststellen können?
> ...


Hallo, 

ich habe ein 2020 CFR und hatte das Problem auch. Zum einen war die Centerlock schraube locker, aber nach dem Festziehen war immer noch spiel, nur schwerer. Ich habe in vielen Foren gelesen, dass das ein Toleranzproblem von Shimano ist. Treffen Kranz und Nabe einmal mit + und einmal mit - Toleranz aufeinander gibts das Spiel. Sollte aber kein Thema sein, da man ja immer in die gleiche Richtung bremst. Bei mir warves bis zum Tausch kein Problem und ich habe ca. 100kg Abfahrtgewicht ohne Rad. 

Ich habe vor Kurzem ne 203er Scheibe montiert, wegen meinem Gewicht. Seitdem habe ich kein Spiel mehr. Das hat für mich den Kreis geschlossen.


----------



## carlos_98 (19. Januar 2021)

Servus, hat jemand beim Strive (2019 Größe L) schonmal einen X2 Dämpfer verbaut? Könnte einen mit 230x62.5 hub bekommen. Weis von jemanden der einen mit 230x60 eingebaut hat und es funktioniert hat und jemanden der einen mit 230x65 eingebaut hat und im uphill Mode der piggyback an den Rahmen gestoßen ist, beim einfedern


----------



## YellowYellow (19. Januar 2021)

Doobinist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein 2020 CFR und hatte das Problem auch. Zum einen war die Centerlock schraube locker, aber nach dem Festziehen war immer noch spiel, nur schwerer. Ich habe in vielen Foren gelesen, dass das ein Toleranzproblem von Shimano ist. Treffen Kranz und Nabe einmal mit + und einmal mit - Toleranz aufeinander gibts das Spiel. Sollte aber kein Thema sein, da man ja immer in die gleiche Richtung bremst. Bei mir warves bis zum Tausch kein Problem und ich habe ca. 100kg Abfahrtgewicht ohne Rad.
> 
> Ich habe vor Kurzem ne 203er Scheibe montiert, wegen meinem Gewicht. Seitdem habe ich kein Spiel mehr. Das hat für mich den Kreis geschlossen.


Danke für deine Einschätzungen.
Welche Erfahrung hast du mit dem Shapeshifter gemacht?


----------



## Doobinist (19. Januar 2021)

YellowYellow schrieb:


> Danke für deine Einschätzungen.
> Welche Erfahrung hast du mit dem Shapeshifter gemacht?


Bisher vom Handling her sehr gut, er gibt mir genau den Kompromiß den ich brauche. Touren fahren mit durchaus etwas Federweg,und teotzdem ab und zu im Park oder harte Trails fahren. Von der Konstruktion istber wie weoter vorne beschrieben verbesserungswürdig. Aber das lässt sich in den Griff kriegen.


----------



## Mowild (1. Februar 2021)

Gibt es hier tips zum Ausbau des shapeshifters...ist ganz schön fummelig.so wie ich gehört habe.
Der ss ist mir jetzt das zweite mal geplatzt....alles voller oel...das erste mal hab ich das rad zum ausbau in die werkstatt gebracht. Jetzt wollte ich das selbst machen und einschicken...bitte schickt mal tips...
Danke


----------



## shr3d (4. Februar 2021)

Hat jemand noch Probleme mit dem Spiel vom Horst Link? Nach Anruf bei der Canyon Hotline wurden mir neue Lager zugeschickt, aber ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass das Spiel nicht vom Lager kommt sondern zwischen Bolzen und Kettenstrebe entsteht. Obwohl der Bolzen angezogen ist, kann ich ihn immer noch hin und herbewegen, also klemmen tut der gar nichts. Glaube im Bike oder Freeride Test hatten die mit dem ersten Rahmen das gleiche Problem, befürchte, dass es an zu hohen Fertigungstoleranzen liegt.
Hier ein Video:








						New video by Hendrik
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## EnduroDude (6. Februar 2021)

Abend zusammen,

habe mein Strive auf Coil umgerüstet. Um genau zu sein vom DPX2 auf den RS Super Deluxe Coil.

Mein Problem ist nun, dass die Spacer nicht passen bzw. nicht vorhanden sind.
Ich habe extra im Canyon Chat nachgefragt, wo mir dann gesagt wurde das ich einfach das RS Buchsenset kaufen müsse, hätte ich mich mal auf mein Gefühl verlassen......

Auf dem Bild seht ihr das zwischen dem Dämpferauge auf beiden Seiten Luft ist.

Vielleicht könnte einer von auch mal das obere Dämpferauge für mich abfotografieren, muss halt nur ein RS verbaut sein.
Canyon versteht leider nicht das ich einfach nur die Spacer haben möchte.

Danke!!! 🙂


----------



## Kkarlos (7. Februar 2021)

EnduroDude schrieb:


> Abend zusammen,
> 
> habe mein Strive auf Coil umgerüstet. Um genau zu sein vom DPX2 auf den RS Super Deluxe Coil.
> 
> ...



Hey @EnduroDude,

bin selbst schon verschiedene Dämpfer gefahren und würde dir zum Wechsel der Buchsen raten. Ich selbst nutze die Fox Buchsen, da durch den Flange keine "Luft" entsteht und sie zusätzlich ein besseres Ansprechverhalten haben. Ausserdem sind sie kostengünstig. 

Gruß


----------



## EnduroDude (7. Februar 2021)

Hey @EnduroDude,


Kkarlos schrieb:


> bin selbst schon verschiedene Dämpfer gefahren und würde dir zum Wechsel der Buchsen raten. Ich selbst nutze die Fox Buchsen, da durch den Flange keine "Luft" entsteht und sie zusätzlich ein besseres Ansprechverhalten haben. Ausserdem sind sie kostengünstig.
> 
> Gruß



Bin ich doof das ich nicht drauf gekommen bin einfach die Buchsen von FOX zu nehmen 😅

Danke für deinen Tipp, werde ich gleich sofort ausprobieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EnduroDude (7. Februar 2021)

So, ist eingebaut.
Hatte ein paar mal die Frage gelesen ob man den Dämpfer anders, also das Piggy Back nach oben einbauen kann.
M.M.n. funktioniert das ohne weiteres. 💪🏼🔥

Aber aus optischen Gründen werde ich es wieder drehen.


----------



## Adix90 (7. Februar 2021)

EnduroDude schrieb:


> So, ist eingebaut.
> Hatte ein paar mal die Frage gelesen ob man den Dämpfer anders, also das Piggy Back nach oben einbauen kann.
> M.M.n. funktioniert das ohne weiteres. 💪🏼🔥
> 
> Aber aus optischen Gründen werde ich es wieder drehen.



Ich hab auch vor kurzem den gleichen Coil in mein Strive eingebaut und kann dir nur empfehlen, den Coil so zu lassen. Wenn du ihn drehst dann kommt der Lockout hebel an den Rahmen. Zumindest bei mir. Habe das Rad in Größe M. 

Grüße Marcel


----------



## EnduroDude (7. Februar 2021)

Adix90 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch vor kurzem den gleichen Coil in mein Strive eingebaut und kann dir nur empfehlen, den Coil so zu lassen. Wenn du ihn drehst dann kommt der Lockout hebel an den Rahmen. Zumindest bei mir. Habe das Rad in Größe M.
> 
> Grüße Marcel


Hatte ihn vorher andersrum, da war es wirklich knapp mit dem Hebel, passt aber wegen XL 💪🏼

Weißt du noch ob eben auch Dichtungen bei den Fox Buchsen waren, entweder waren keine drin oder sind mir runter gefallen? 😅


----------



## Kkarlos (7. Februar 2021)

Habe das Rad mit RS gekauft und habe die O-Ringe nicht montiert, ob sie von Werk aus montiert sind kann ich dir somit leider nicht sagen.


----------



## YellowYellow (8. Februar 2021)

Fährt hier jemand mit dem Strive regelmäßig im Bikepark bzw. auf Downhill-Strecken? WIe verhält sich das Strive bei größeren Sprüngen?
Möchte Enduro fahren aber auch auf Downhill Strecken unterwegs sein, und überlege deshalb, ob ein Capra nicht besser für diesen Einsatzzweck ist. 
Wäre über Erfahrungsberichte sehr dankbar.


----------



## Deleted 525513 (15. Februar 2021)

Bezüglich shapeshifter:
Eigentlich habe ich mich lange damit abgefunden, dass mein shapeshifter nur im wirklich ruppigen Gelände in den DH schaltet. Ein Hometrail mit Wurzeln oder auch Treppen reicht da meistens nicht aus.

Jetzt habe ich heute nochmal das Video zum strive auf der Hompepage gesehen, demnach soll der shapeshifter durch einfache Gewichtsverlagerung/Einfedern umschalten.

Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doobinist (15. Februar 2021)

Gruenlich schrieb:


> Bezüglich shapeshifter:
> Eigentlich habe ich mich lange damit abgefunden, dass mein shapeshifter nur im wirklich ruppigen Gelände in den DH schaltet. Ein Hometrail mit Wurzeln oder auch Treppen reicht da meistens nicht aus.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich heute nochmal das Video zum strive auf der Hompepage gesehen, demnach soll der shapeshifter durch einfache Gewichtsverlagerung/Einfedern umschalten.
> ...


Hallo, Gewichtsverlagerung würde ich das nicht nennen. Einmal kräftig einfedern richtet es gut. So mache ich es immer.


----------



## Doobinist (15. Februar 2021)

YellowYellow schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand mit dem Strive regelmäßig im Bikepark bzw. auf Downhill-Strecken? WIe verhält sich das Strive bei größeren Sprüngen?
> Möchte Enduro fahren aber auch auf Downhill Strecken unterwegs sein, und überlege deshalb, ob ein Capra nicht besser für diesen Einsatzzweck ist.
> Wäre über Erfahrungsberichte sehr dankbar.


Ich denke das hängt von deinem Fahrstil und deinen Erwartungen ab. Ich fahre keine harten downhill Strecken und mache eher kleine/mäßige Sprünge. Wiege 95 kg und bin eher der speedfreak... das Strive macht das alles super mit. Nur so richtig wendig ist was anderes...


----------



## EnduroDude (15. Februar 2021)

Gruenlich schrieb:


> Bezüglich shapeshifter:
> Eigentlich habe ich mich lange damit abgefunden, dass mein shapeshifter nur im wirklich ruppigen Gelände in den DH schaltet. Ein Hometrail mit Wurzeln oder auch Treppen reicht da meistens nicht aus.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich heute nochmal das Video zum strive auf der Hompepage gesehen, demnach soll der shapeshifter durch einfache Gewichtsverlagerung/Einfedern umschalten.
> ...


Moin @Gruenlich 

also bei mir fährt der SS relativ Easy ein und aus.
Hast du mit dem Druck gespielt?
Bei mir hatte ich einmal das Phänomen das die Umschaltung nicht so richtig gepasst hat, da war es ähnlich wie dein Fehler, irgendwas hatte geklemmt!


----------



## Deleted 525513 (15. Februar 2021)

Doobinist schrieb:


> Hallo, Gewichtsverlagerung würde ich das nicht nennen. Einmal kräftig einfedern richtet es gut. So mache ich es immer.



Puh. Dann muss ich da die Tage nochmal ran. 
aktuell bekomme ich es nicht hin, „bewusst“ umzuschalten. Eigentlich kann ich nur nach dem Trail schauen, hats umgeschaltet oder nicht. Ich denke das ist nicht Sinn der Sache...


----------



## Doobinist (15. Februar 2021)

Gruenlich schrieb:


> Puh. Dann muss ich da die Tage nochmal ran.
> aktuell bekomme ich es nicht hin, „bewusst“ umzuschalten. Eigentlich kann ich nur nach dem Trail schauen, hats umgeschaltet oder nicht. Ich denke das ist nicht Sinn der Sache...


Was wiegst du denn und welchen druck hast du auf dem ss? kann da vielleicht zu viel drauf sein?


----------



## Deleted 525513 (15. Februar 2021)

Doobinist schrieb:


> Was wiegst du denn und welchen druck hast du auf dem ss? kann da vielleicht zu viel drauf sein?



Habe aktuell etwa 85kg, fahrfertig.

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, habe ich den  aktuell auf 200psi. Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass er bei Maximaldruck am besten arbeitet.


----------



## Doobinist (15. Februar 2021)

Gruenlich schrieb:


> Habe aktuell etwa 85kg, fahrfertig.
> 
> wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, habe ich den  aktuell auf 200psi. Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen, dass er bei Maximaldruck am besten arbeitet.


hm, ok, sollte eigentlich passen. Irgendwo im googlehupf gibts ein Video, wo auch einer seine Probleme mit dem ss beschreibt. Weiß aber nicht mehr, was das für ein Problem war. Vielleicht lohnt sich es das mal zu suchen. War ein 2019er glaub, und das war ein englisch sprechender typ in seiner Garage...


----------



## Deleted 525513 (15. Februar 2021)

Doobinist schrieb:


> hm, ok, sollte eigentlich passen. Irgendwo im googlehupf gibts ein Video, wo auch einer seine Probleme mit dem ss beschreibt. Weiß aber nicht mehr, was das für ein Problem war. Vielleicht lohnt sich es das mal zu suchen. War ein 2019er glaub, und das war ein englisch sprechender typ in seiner Garage...



ich schaue mal, danke dir. Habe auch ein 2019er.

@Doobinist Meinst du das hier?





muss ich mir mal in Ruhe anschauen. Ziemlich viel Input, 18 Minuten auf englisch


----------



## Doobinist (15. Februar 2021)

Gruenlich schrieb:


> ich schaue mal, danke dir. Habe auch ein 2019er.
> 
> @Doobinist Meinst du das hier?
> 
> ...


ja, genau


----------



## Deleted 525513 (18. Februar 2021)

Doobinist schrieb:


> ja, genau



Ich wollte mich nochmal kurz melden.
Shapeshifter läuft jetzt wieder super.
Im Prinzip ist das keine 18 Minuten Video wert, deshalb einmal die Kurzfassung.

1. Druck aus dem Shapeshifter ablassen
2. Hinterbau mehrmals einfedern, dabei immer mal wieder zwischen den Modi wechseln.
3. DH- Modus aktivieren
4. Shapeshifter auf den wert vom Dämpfer aufpumpen.
5. Läuft.

Danke dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adix90 (19. Februar 2021)

Hallo, 


du solltest den SS definitiv im XC nicht so voll machen! Wenn du jetzt in den DH wechselst steigt der PSI Wert weit über die 200 an?! 
Laut Canyon soll man den SS ja im DH einstellen aber die 200 PSI nicht überschreiten! 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 525513 (19. Februar 2021)

Adix90 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> du solltest den SS definitiv im XC nicht so voll machen! Wenn du jetzt in den DH wechselst steigt der PSI Wert weit über die 200 an?!
> ...








						Strive | Quick Start Guide
					

Quick Start Guide Strive




					www.canyon.com
				






> *Für beste Performance solltest du den Shapeshifter auf den gleichen Luftdruck wie den Dämpfer aufpumpen. Der maximal zulässige Luftdruck des Shapeshifter beträgt 200 psi.*
> 
> Wechsle bitte vorher entsprechend der Anleitung in Artikel 2 “So benutzt du den Shapeshifter” in den Pedal/XC-Modus.



Danach habe ich mich immer gerichtet.



EDIT:







Ich habe jetzt nochmal nachgeschaut. Anscheinend habe ich das wirklich immer falsch gemacht, das untere soll wohl auf das einstellen der Gabel abzielen...
Ziemlich unübersichtlich, wie ich finde.


----------



## Chrisinger (21. Februar 2021)

Frage an die Leute, die den Dämpfer schon ausgebaut haben. Brauche ich wie beim alten Strive das Auspress Tool oder klappt es beim neuen ohne?


----------



## bullswildrush (22. Februar 2021)

Du brauchst das Werkzeug oder eben ne gewindestange, nen rohr und 2 Muttern


----------



## Chrisinger (22. Februar 2021)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung


----------



## Doobinist (26. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, habe dazu gelernt. Meine Achse hat nun ne Weile gehalten, ist nicht mehr gewandert. Hatte mich schon gefreut. Fehlanzeige. Ich bin jetzt im Winter hauptsächlich Touren gefahren ohne Sprünge und Bunny Hops. 

Vorgestern habe ich dann mal wieder ne bunny hop Übungssession gestartet. Danach war die Achse wieder verrutscht. Bei mir hängt es also irgendwie damit zusammen.

Habe jetzt nochmal ausgebaut und auch ein bisschen Montagepaste verwendet znd mit 6,5 Nm angezogen. Jetzt mal abwarten. Wenn das nix hilft werd ich mich mit Canyon in Verbindung setzen und reklamieren. Das darf ja nicht sein, schließlich hab ich nen Haufen Kohle für das Rad hingelegt.


----------



## blechfisch (27. Februar 2021)

Doobinist schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, habe dazu gelernt. Meine Achse hat nun ne Weile gehalten, ist nicht mehr gewandert. Hatte mich schon gefreut. Fehlanzeige. Ich bin jetzt im Winter hauptsächlich Touren gefahren ohne Sprünge und Bunny Hops.
> 
> Vorgestern habe ich dann mal wieder ne bunny hop Übungssession gestartet. Danach war die Achse wieder verrutscht. Bei mir hängt es also irgendwie damit zusammen.
> 
> Habe jetzt nochmal ausgebaut und auch ein bisschen Montagepaste verwendet znd mit 6,5 Nm angezogen. Jetzt mal abwarten. Wenn das nix hilft werd ich mich mit Canyon in Verbindung setzen und reklamieren. Das darf ja nicht sein, schließlich hab ich nen Haufen Kohle für das Rad hingelegt.


Spielt doch keine Rolle ob die Achse perfekt mittig und megafest sitzt? Durch die Phase wird sie von den Schrauben arretiert und kann nicht heraus fallen. 
Kleb sie halt mit loctite und verschraub mit Stahlschrauben auf 10NM wenn du Paranoia hast.


----------



## Doobinist (27. Februar 2021)

blechfisch schrieb:


> Spielt doch keine Rolle ob die Achse perfekt mittig und megafest sitzt? Durch die Phase wird sie von den Schrauben arretiert und kann nicht heraus fallen.
> Kleb sie halt mit loctite und verschraub mit Stahlschrauben auf 10NM wenn du Paranoia hast.


So weit ich weiß ist das falsch. Wird eben nicht durch die Phase gehalten, auch weil die Durchmesser vor und nach der Phase gleich sind. Außerdem: Wenn die Phase an der einen Seite an der Schraube ankommt ist die Achse auf der anderen Seite schon draußen, oder? Hier gehts ja nicht um Millimeter, sondern eher um Zentimeter verrutschen. Das hat nix mehr mit Paranoia zu tun.


----------



## Doobinist (27. Februar 2021)

ok, mit neuer Achse und Montagepaste viel schlimmer... drei Bunny Hops und das Teil ist fast ganz raus. Also reklamieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (28. Februar 2021)

Mein shapeshifter hat soeben den Geist aufgegeben, die Sichtung ist nach vorne gerutscht und das ganze Öl raus gekommen, weiß jemand ob Canyon wieder welche auf Lager hat? Hab zwar gerade angeschrieben aber das dauert immer ne weile bis antwort kommt, oder soll ich ihn lieber gleich zu fox schicken da er ja mit fox zusammen entwickelt worden ist, was sind eure besten Erfahrungen?


----------



## YellowYellow (1. März 2021)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Mein shapeshifter hat soeben den Geist aufgegeben, die Sichtung ist nach vorne gerutscht und das ganze Öl raus gekommen, weiß jemand ob Canyon wieder welche auf Lager hat? Hab zwar gerade angeschrieben aber das dauert immer ne weile bis antwort kommt, oder soll ich ihn lieber gleich zu fox schicken da er ja mit fox zusammen entwickelt worden ist, was sind eure besten Erfahrungen?


Meiner Erfahrung nach, antwortet der Support sehr schnell. Habe nie länger als einen Tag auf eine Antwort gewartet, oder du nutzt die Chat-Funktion auf der Homepage.
Kannst du mit dem defekten Shapeshifter denn jetzt noch fahren? Im Grunde müsste jetzt doch der DH Modus eingestellt sein?


----------



## bullswildrush (1. März 2021)

Der shapeshifter ist zum Glück zu Hause erst kaputt gegangen, der sicherungsring der den abstreifer sicher sollte hat sich gelockert, danach hab ich ihn wieder fest gemacht, nach der funktionsprobe kam der abstreifer mir entgegen geschossen. Shapeshifter ist nun ausgebaut verpackt und geht nach Koblenz


----------



## moritzLD (1. März 2021)

Schick ihn zu Fox direkt, sonst wird es sehr lange dauern..


----------



## bullswildrush (1. März 2021)

Fox hat selber ne bearbeitungsdauer von 35 Tagen


----------



## moritzLD (1. März 2021)

Da mir das schon zwei mal passiert ist hab ich mir das teil von bikeyoke gekauft ich denke das ist sehr sinnvoll....mein nächstes rad wird auf alle Fälle von außen zugängliche lager haben und nicht von dieser marke sein....desweiteren hatte ich masive probleme mit den schaltaugen...der Nippel von der Umschlingung ist zu kurz und wird in regelmäßigen Abständen durchgebohrt.  Ich hab die erste Generation da gab es noch 11 fach shimano xt ...hat das sonst jemand auch noch? Dacht vielleicht ich bekomm kulanterweise ne 12er sram gx oder so😉 päckchen mit schaltaugen war das ergebniss, naja besser wie nichts. Ca 4 pro Jahr🦄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MA85 (9. März 2021)

Hi, hat jemand von euch seine Fox Performance Elite auf 170mm getravelt? Wenn ja welchen Airshaft benötige ich? Oder ist vielleicht sogar der längere 180er verbaut und die Gabel nach unten getravelt?


----------



## moritzLD (9. März 2021)

Bin ges


bullswildrush schrieb:


> Fox hat selber ne bearbeitungsdauer von 35 Tagen


Bin gespannt wie lange du warten darfst wenn du es direkt über canyon machst...bitte berichte mal...ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es schneller geht....zum glück wohne ich in der nähe von fox germany😉


----------



## bullswildrush (9. März 2021)

moritzLD schrieb:


> Bin ges
> 
> Bin gespannt wie lange du warten darfst wenn du es direkt über canyon machst...bitte berichte mal...ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es schneller geht....zum glück wohne ich in der nähe von fox germany😉


Da fox mir eben so geantwortet hat das ich ihn zu Canyon schicken soll, liegt er jetzt seit letzten Mittwoch bei Canyon rum,... Da ich aber zusätzlich einen neuen shapeshifter als Ersatz bestellt hab, sollte dieser neue bis Samstag da sein, da ich schon die verfolgungsnummer im Status stehen hab, somit ist es mir erst mal egal wie lange sie für die reperatur brauchen


----------



## bullswildrush (18. März 2021)

So kurzes Update zum Thema shapeshifter, letzte Woche Mittwoch kam der separat bestellte shapeshifter von canyon, und heute kam ein weiteres packet mit meinen alten + die Teile die ich zusätzlich angefordert hab (lager, O-ring usw) nun hab ich hier aber 3 neue shapeshifter liegen, das ist einer zu viel, hat jemand interesse an einen Nagel neuen für das 2019-2021 er model?


----------



## Doobinist (18. März 2021)

So, auch mal kurzes Update von der Steckachsenfront. Habe Montag vor einer Woche mein Strive zu Canyon geschickt. Läuft auf Garantie. Mir wurde gesagt, da das ein CFR ist dauert es ca. ne Woche. Hwute da angerufen. Kommt frühestens Ende kommwnder Woche zurück. Bin schon enttäuscht. Da gibt man 6000 € aus und hat nur Ärger. Bin mal gespannt, wie aie das entschädigen. Hoffentlich nicht wieder mit nem Canyon Trikot, das würde der Sache nicht gerecht werden. Melde mich dann bzgl. Problemlösung.


----------



## Trey (23. März 2021)

Moin, kann mir mal einer den Durchmesser der Bremsscheiben von 2020er CF 7.0 Modell durchgeben. Ich bin diese Woche nicht zuhause und wollte neue Bremsscheiben bestellen. Bzw. ist hier jemand der schon Bremsen Upgrade am Strive hinter sich hat? Würde gerne ne SRAM Code RSC verbauen mit Trickstuff Dächle HD Scheibe. Allerdings weiß ich nicht welche Scheibe ich bestellen muss


----------



## Doobinist (27. März 2021)

Ok, ich bin total pissed. Zu Beginn hieß es: "Sie haben ein CFR, dann dauert das nur 7-10 Tage." Letzte Woche waren 14 Tage rum. Angerufen, dann hieß es:" Ende kommender Woche geht das bike an sie raus." Gestern angerufen weil das Rad immer noch nicht da war. Da hieß es:"die Technik will sie anrufen. das passiert heute noch." 

Ein Sch... ist passiert. Sind dann jetzt 21 Tage. Das war mein letztes Canyon. Die Pfeiffen haben es echt drauf viel Verständnis im Service zu zeigen. Nur passieren tut nichts... 6000 € vertraue ich denen nicht mehr an... 

Sorry fürs Auskotzen, aber die vielen leeren Versprechen haben mich jetzt echt gestresst.


----------



## Doobinist (30. März 2021)

Update, ich denke die Öffentlichkeit sollte das wisssn: der Canyon Service meldet sich gar nicht mehr, die hotline ist zu und überlastet. Ich stehe im Ungewissen, keine Ahnung was jetzt mit meinem Rad ist. Das war das letzte Canyon. Heute hab ich mir ein Cube Hardtail beim Händler gekauft. Ich erwäge über den Rechtsweg vom Kaufvertrag mit Canyon zurück zu treten.

Am Anfang nehmen sie das Geld gerne, aber dann lassen sie einen mit ihrem Mist alleine. Billig kostet halt... super enttäuschend.


----------



## Chrisinger (30. März 2021)

Ich hatte heute ein komisches Verhalten beim Shape Shifter.
Der Auslöse Stift auf der oberen Seite hat gehangen. Dadurch konnte ich nicht vom XC in DH Modus wechseln.
Am Zug hat alles gepasst bzw. war im DH Modus spannungslos.

Nach ein paar Abfahrten ging der Shape Shifter plötzlich wieder.

Hatte das schon jemand?


----------



## Chrisse77 (30. März 2021)

Hey!
Ich denke aktuell darüber nach, mir ein Strive CF 8 / CF 9 zu ordern. 
Nachdem ich jetzt jedoch einige Beiträge gelesen habe, die Probleme mit dem Shapeshifter beschreiben, bin ich etwas unsicher.
Betreffen die dargestellten Probleme auch die aktuellen Modelle? Und wäre aufgrund dessen vielleicht eher von der Anschaffung abzusehen?
Vielen Dank für sinnvolle Tipps!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doobinist (31. März 2021)

Also wie geschrieben, ich habe ein 2020 CFR. Mein Tipp: lass es. Wer den Verbindungsstift in Carbon klemmt hat tief geschlafen. Der dämpfer hat bisher bei mir gehalten, nur die Achse iat immer raus gerutscht. Und jetzt so ein Service Drama... spar dir die Nerven.


----------



## Chrisse77 (31. März 2021)

Dank' dir für deinen Tipp, Doobinist!


----------



## bullswildrush (31. März 2021)

Für den Bolzen der ständig rausrutscht hab ich jetzt ein update, besorg dir Schrauben M5x30 kürze sie auf 15mm und schon sollte das geschichte sein, durch die verstärkung nach dem schraubenkopf setzt sich diese nun in die Nut des bolzens


----------



## Doobinist (31. März 2021)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Für den Bolzen der ständig rausrutscht hab ich jetzt ein update, besorg dir Schrauben M5x30 kürze sie auf 15mm und schon sollte das geschichte sein, durch die verstärkung nach dem schraubenkopf setzt sich diese nun in die Nut des bolzens


Ok, danke. Das hört sich gut an. Werde das ausprobieren, wenn mein Rad wieder da ist. Fährst du das so? 

Hatte auch schon dran gedacht mir neue Bolzen drehen zu lassen, mit 2/100 mm dicker an den Enden. Dann über nacht in die Tiefkühltruhe, und dann schnell einbauen... aber jwtzt soll Canyon das erstmal lösen.


----------



## Chrisinger (31. März 2021)

Chrisse77 schrieb:


> Hey!
> Ich denke aktuell darüber nach, mir ein Strive CF 8 / CF 9 zu ordern.
> Nachdem ich jetzt jedoch einige Beiträge gelesen habe, die Probleme mit dem Shapeshifter beschreiben, bin ich etwas unsicher.
> Betreffen die dargestellten Probleme auch die aktuellen Modelle? Und wäre aufgrund dessen vielleicht eher von der Anschaffung abzusehen?
> Vielen Dank für sinnvolle Tipps!


Im Forum ließt man meistens nur die negativen Seiten, ich denke das verfälscht den Eindruck ein wenig.
Canyon mag nicht den besten Service haben, aber das ist aktuell auf Grund der Lage bei anderen nicht besser.
Ich bin mit meinem Strive (CF 9.0 2020) absolut zufrieden und mein Shapeshifter läuft seit einem Jahr soweit auch gut, bis auf den kleinen Aussetzer gestern. Beim Onlinekauf ist es auf jeden Fall hilfreicht, wenn man selber Schrauben kann und die meisten Probleme selbst lösen kann.

Abraten würde ich dir nicht. Denke bei 95% der Leute läuft der Shapeshifter ohne Probleme.


----------



## carlos_98 (31. März 2021)

Also ich arbeite neben dem Studium in einem Service von einem großen Fahrradhändler. Der Service ist bei Canyon zwar schlechter erreichbar, aber wenn er sich dann um etwas kümmert deutlich toleranter. Die Wartezeiten sind zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt sogar ähnlich. Bei uns handelt es sich auch um Wochen bis Monate. Habe da ganz gute Einblicke. Die Qualität von Canyon ist zudem deutlich besser als von vielen anderen Herstellern. Außer Edelmarke wie Santa Cruz. Ich fahre ein Santa Cruz Megatower und ein Canyon strive (obwohl ich Prozente auf viele andere Marken bekomme). Im Detail ist das Santa Cruz etwas besser verarbeitet und hat smartere Detail (z.b.Lager im Alu Block). Canyon wird nur deutlich mehr verkauft und dementsprechend gibts auch mehr Menschen bei dehnen Probleme auftretet. Also ich würde mir kein Strive mehr holen, weil die Geometrie nicbt mehr zeitgemäß ist und ein gutes enduro auch ohne shapeshifter funktioniert, aber das Rad an sich ist super


----------



## moritzLD (31. März 2021)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute ein komisches Verhalten beim Shape Shifter.
> Der Auslöse Stift auf der oberen Seite hat gehangen. Dadurch konnte ich nicht vom XC in DH Modus wechseln.
> Am Zug hat alles gepasst bzw. war im DH Modus spannungslos.
> 
> ...


Kontroliere mal die zugspannung, bei mir ist ab und zu das kleine tönnchen verrutscht....am lenker kannst du das fein justieren oder plastikdeckel ab und evtl. Neu spannen....oder ganz einfach du hast du wenig druck im ss


----------



## Chrisinger (31. März 2021)

moritzLD schrieb:


> Kontroliere mal die zugspannung, bei mir ist ab und zu das kleine tönnchen verrutscht....am lenker kannst du das fein justieren oder plastikdeckel ab und evtl. Neu spannen....oder ganz einfach du hast du wenig druck im ss


Die Zugspannung ist ok bzw. ist der Zug enstpannt wenn der Shapeshifter in den DH Modus geht. Der Druck sollte auch passen, da er nach ein paar Abfahrten wieder wie gewohnt funktioniert hat.

Ich denke das der Stift, der den Shapeshifter schaltet, gehangen hat. Dadurch war der Zug dann ohne Spannung. 
Der Stift sitz unter der Abdeckung auf der Oberseite.




Evtl schmiere ich demnächst ein bisschen Fett drauf.


----------



## Deleted 525513 (4. April 2021)

Moin,
ich habe zurzeit ein paar Probleme mit meiner Sattelstütze. (Irrdrium Dropper)
Die fährt nur sehr schwergängig ein, die letzten cm fast garnicht. Ausfahren funktioniert hingegen wunderbar.

Hat das schon mal jemand gehabt? Oder gibt’s ne Wartung die man durchführen sollte?

Danke euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doobinist (4. April 2021)

Hatte das Problem mal beim ausfahren. Es hat geholfen die sattelstütze im Rahmen mit weniger Nm zu klemmen. Vielleicht hilft dir das...


----------



## Doobinist (16. April 2021)

Finales Update zur wandernden Shapeshifter Achse: ich habe heute mein Rad wieder bekommen. Alle Teile sind noch die gleichen, nur hat Canyon jetzt die Klemmschrauben mit ~9 Nm angezogen. Und deshalb habe ich jetzt 7 Wochen gewartet. Eine Schraube haben sie rund gedreht. Also echt schwach... das hätten sie mir auch per Telefon sagen können, dass ich mit 9 Nm anziehen kann...


Also an alle bei denen die Shapeshifter Achse am Dämpfer wandert: es ist von Canyon abgesegnet, dass man das mit 9 Nm anziehen kann.


----------



## bullswildrush (16. April 2021)

Mach doch ne andere schraube mit schaft rein


----------



## Doobinist (6. Mai 2021)

Einfach nur, weil die story inzwischen eine handfeste Lachnummer ist: der shapeshifter hält ja jetzt. Das Drehmoment hat Canyon aber noch nicht bestätigt. ABER sie wollen jetzt, dass ich das Rad nochmal hinschicke... GANZ BESTIMMT SCHICK ICH DAS DA NOCHMAL HIN 

Ich habe angefordert, dass sie mir mal erklären sollen warum ich diesen wahnwitzig irren Schritt machen sollte. Und da geht alles von vorne los. Es würde ja alles schnell gehen weil. mein Rad ein CFR ist und priorisiert sei. Dann wollten sie nochmal Rücksprache mit der Werkstatt halten und. ich am selben Tag zurück rufen. Ist natürlich nicht passiert. 

Also Canyon macht es mit jeder Aktion noch schlimmer. Inzwischen kann ich wieder drüber lachen weil ich das Rad ja da habe. Ich lache halt so lange, bis der Rahmen wegen der zu festen Klemmschrauben kracht. Mann mann, sowas hab ich echt noch nie erlebt. Was ein Hühnerhaufen. Da fehlt gutes Management im Kundendienst...


----------



## MDubiedMTB (25. Mai 2021)

Hat hier mal jemand den standard Vorbau von 40mm Länge gegen einen mit 35mm Länge ausgetauscht und nen Lenker mit mehr Rise verwendet (25 mm oder 35mm)? Es geht mit hier um die Uphill Performance und ggf Steigendes Vorderrad. Im Downhill dürfte die Änderung ja nur Vorteile haben. Habe Rahmengröße L.

Besten Dank und ride on….


----------



## BobbyAnev (4. Juni 2021)

Hey everyone! Greetings from Bulgaria.

Has anyone been able to fit a Fox Float X2 230x65 or 230x60 in the Strive frame by any chance?

I have been looking for a proof if it can fit, but none so far ...

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph03 (4. Januar 2022)

BobbyAnev schrieb:


> Hey everyone! Greetings from Bulgaria.
> 
> Has anyone been able to fit a Fox Float X2 230x65 or 230x60 in the Strive frame by any chance?
> 
> ...



I'm currently wondering the same - I gave it a shot with a Fox Float X2 230x60 (2022) into a M-sized frame, however, it doesn't work upside-down as the rocker is touching the piggyback halfway through the travel (marked it in the image) :-(

I'm considering flipping it around but it looks extremely tight on the bottom already - has anyone managed to run a X2 in a M-sized frame / has any other hints?

Cheers!


----------



## blechfisch (4. Januar 2022)

Maybe you can ask here? The guy seems to have tried it out.

--> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1542632-canyon-strive-cfr-rahmen-inkl-fox-x2-groesse-l-29-neu


----------



## Deleted 214724 (5. Februar 2022)

Hallo!

hat von euch grade jemand die Abmessungen der Dämpferbuchsen vom Strive? 
Würde gerne bei Huber bestellen.

Danke


----------



## Tobi1409 (4. April 2022)

in einem der neuen videos von jack moir kann man das neue modell vom strive erkennen …meine ich zumindest…majura pines tour with timmy eaton…ziemlich am anfang als die räder ausgeladen werden…hat sich optisch nicht allzu viel geändert…


----------



## Chrisinger (4. April 2022)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Lackausbesserungen. Ich hab irgendwie DOT auf den Rahmen bekommen und das hat mir den Lack gelöst.


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (2. Juni 2022)

Servus zusammen,

ich bin seit einiger Zeit auch Besitzer eines Strive CF, war bislang hier nur stiller Mitleser und möchte mich jetzt mit einem Erfahrungsbericht bzgl. dem Abflachen des Lenkwinkels und einer Frage/Problem an euch wenden:

*- das "Problem":*
Ich (189/85kg) fahre ein Strive XL, Dämpfer und Shapeshifter beide mit 200psi befüllt.
Im Downhillmodus ist aller tutti, allerdings hab ich das Gefühl, dass der Shapeshifter bissal zu schwach auf der Brust ist um den Pedalmode sauber zu halten:

Beim unbelasteten Rad, ist das durch den Shapeshifter verstellte Verbindungsstück zwischen Dämpfer und Wippe ja fast parallel zur Dämpfer-Längsachse.
Insbesondere bei steilen Anstiegen und hoher Last auf dem HR, sackt das Heck spürbar ab und man sieht auch, dass der Shapeshifter nicht mehr auf vollen Hub ausgefahren ist. Gefühlt fährt man dann so im "2/3 XC Mode"
Ich hab den Shapeshifter testweise auch mal auf 220psi "überfüllt", es ist aber kein signifikanter Unterschied spürbar.

*=> Frage: Bleibt bei euch der Shapeshifter auch bergauf voll ausgefahren (= Verbindungsstück parallel zum Dämpfer)?
Oder das Problem bekannt und wenn ja, wisst ihr dafür eine Lösung?


- der Erfahrungsbericht:*
Ich habe den Lenkwinkel meines Strive mit hilfe eines Slack-R Kits abgeflacht.

Der Einbau ins Strive ist etwas speziell, da die obere Steuersatzaufnahme tiefer als der IS-Standard ist. Ich hab den Verbau im Slack-R Nachbarthread beschrieben:


.:~FRMAX~:. schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Mittlerweile hab ich ein Slack-R Kit im Strive verbaut.
> Bestellt habe ich in England, was recht Stressfrei lief. Kosten ca. 115€ zzgl 25€ Zoll+Gebühren (Lieferzeit ca. 1 Woche).
> 
> Zum Einbau ins Strive (2019er XL):
> ...



Die Geometrie des Strive hat sich (laut Meterstab und digitalem Winkelmesser) wie folgt geändert: BB +2mm, Radstand +2cm, Lenkwinkel -1.8°, Sitzwinkel -0.1°
Damit ähnelt es nun - mit Ausnahme des flacheren Sitzwinkels - recht stark den aktuellen Enduros.

Mittlerweile bin ich damit ein paar Touren gefahren und kann ein erstes Zwischenfazit geben:

Uphill-fähigkeiten nicht spürbar verändert (o.g. Problem mit dem Shapeshifter bestand schon vorher)
In Spitzkehren geringfügig mehr Einsatz nötig (wobei das Strive vorher schon seeehr agil war)
Laufruhe im Downhill spürbar höher, insbesondere in Wurzelfeldern wirklich super!
Bislang keine Porbleme bzgl. Spiel, Knarzen oder sonstwas (sollte sich hier was ändern, editiere ich den Beitrag)

*-> alles in allem bin ich mit dem Umbau sehr zufrieden und würde ihn jederzeit wieder machen. *
Wer damit leben kann, seinen Rahmen anzuschleifen oder Zugriff auf eine Drehmaschine hat, kann hier für vergleichsweise wenig Geld eine spürbare Verbesserung erzielen.

PS: Da hier einige den Dämpfer umdrehen wollten: Beim CF7 XL (Float DPX2) funktioniert dies NICHT - im DH-Mode stößt die Wippe am Dämpfer an.


----------



## Christoph7 (2. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand hinten einen dämpfer mit 65mm hun getestet?

Ich habe ein 2021 cf 7 mit rock shox superdeluxe 60mm. So wie ich das sehe kann dessen hub einfach durch entfernen des 5mm spacers in der Luftkammer auf 65mm erhöht werden. Was dann ca 165mm am Heck ergibt.

Da die Dämpferlänge gleich bleibt, da sich der Dämpfer nur weiter einfedern lässt sollte sich an der geo auch nichts groß ändern. 

Ich würds es sogar so machen, dass ich den Druck im Dämpfer gleich lasse, sodass der Sag nicht erhöht wird jedoch einen token entfernen damit der Federweg besser ausgenutzt wird. Damit sollte sich theoretisch das Wippen beim pedalieren nicht verschlechtern aber man hat mehr Sicherheit bei harten Einschlägen.

Müsste doch funktionieren oder?


----------



## .:~FRMAX~:. (3. Juni 2022)

Christoph7 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat schon jemand hinten einen dämpfer mit 65mm hun getestet?
> 
> ...



jo, hab bei meinem Fox den 5mm Spacer rausgezwickt und ihn so auf 65mm Hub getravelt. Der Federweg landet aber eher bei 160 als bei 165mm (konnte es nicht genauer messen).
Funktioniert auf jeden Fall seit etlichen Höhenmetern problemlos.
Habe aber Druck/SAG ebenfalls belassen wie es ist, wollte das o.g. Shapeshifterproblemchen nicht noch weiter verschlimmern.


----------



## Christoph7 (6. Juni 2022)

Hab jetzt den 5mm Spacer am Superdeluxe entfernt und gleichzeitig das Megneg mit 2 roten Bändern verbaut.

Fährt sich gut, konnte beim Predalieren keine Nachteile feststellen. Gegen Ende des Federwegs wird er nicht mehr so schnell hart und hat mehr reserven und ich finde in der Mitte spricht er besser an, das könnte ich mir aber auch einbilden.

Aber geht auf jedenfalls bei einem L Rahem problemlos.

Auf Bildern von Jack Moirs Strive fährt er auch das Megneg und man sieht am Dämpfer, dass der Sag ring bis auf 65mm geht.


----------



## daferli (2. Juli 2022)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ein kurzer Rückblick nach 3 Jahren Strive: ich kann nur sagen - ich würde es wieder kaufen. Es ist und bleibt ein sehr vielseitiges Bike! 

Und diesmal ging es in ein Terrain, das nicht gerade alltäglich war...






Liebe Grüße aus den Alpen,
FerdinandS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (2. August 2022)

Ist jemand das Blech schon abgefallen und hat nen Tip zum ankleben?


----------



## Nd-60 (2. August 2022)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Ist jemand das Blech schon abgefallen und hat nen Tip zum ankleben?


3m Klebeband?


----------



## Chrisinger (2. August 2022)

Du meinst Doppelseitiges?


----------



## Nd-60 (2. August 2022)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Du meinst Doppelseitiges?


Jep doppelseitig. Ich habe so ein graues adhäsionsband das  ist ziemlich festdas wird auch genommen um am Auto Kunststoffteile an die Karosserie zu Kleben


----------



## Ben-HD (4. August 2022)

Hallo, gibt es eine Wartungsanleitung für den Shapeshifter v2? Habe nur eine auf youtube für den v1 Shapeshifter gefunden.


----------



## mrbrownstone (11. September 2022)

Hi, I am a new owner of the 2019 Canyon Strive CF5. The bike works great. Looking to upgrade the fork, I'd like to up the travel to 170mm. I have the Fox 36 Rhythm fork. I have 2 questions. Some of you maybe already answered it but my German is a bit bad:
1. I'd like to try a coil shock. Is it possible to fit a Marzocchi bomber coil with a 62.5mm travel? 
2. Has anyone tried offset bushings for the shock to slacken the head tube angle? If yes, where did you buy it. 
Thank you


----------



## swindle (16. September 2022)

Ich habe jetzt kein Extra Strive22 Thread gefunden, daher steige ich jetzt hier mal ein. Ist schon irgendwo etwas bekannt geworden dass es für nächste Saison ein "günstigeres" CF Strive neben der CFR version geben wird?


----------



## Chrisinger (16. September 2022)

Würde mich tatsächlich auch interessieren, habe ich die Richtung aber noch nichts gehört. Das neue ist allerdings nochmal ordentlich wuchtiger als das letzte.


----------



## michik (6. November 2022)

Hey Leute
ich habe zwei Fragen zu den Dämpfer- Buchsen am Strive.
Habe einen 2019er Rahmen. Sehe ich es richtig, dass die "Aufnahmen" beim Shapeshifter auf Foto 1beschädigt sind? Also diese Hülsen meineich.  Oder haben die bei diesem Modell keinen "Rand", der zum Dämpferauge zeigt?
Und Frage 2: Welche Größe brauche ich bei den Buchsen oben und unten? (Hab nen RS Super Deluxe dazu gekauft)
VG Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kane (Sonntag um 10:08)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Hallo, gibt es eine Wartungsanleitung für den Shapeshifter v2? Habe nur eine auf youtube für den v1 Shapeshifter gefunden.


Bist du schon fündig geworden? Ich muss meinen Shapeshifter v2 zu Canyon einschicken. Eine Anleitung hatte Canyon leider nicht und wollte mich nur zu einem Service Partner schicken. Ich hatte es  schon mal probiert, aber bin an den Schrauben an der Innenseite des Hinterbaus gescheitert.


----------



## Ben-HD (Sonntag um 10:16)

Kane schrieb:


> Bist du schon fündig geworden? Ich muss meinen Shapeshifter v2 zu Canyon einschicken. Eine Anleitung hatte Canyon leider nicht und wollte mich nur zu einem Service Partner schicken. Ich hatte es  schon mal probiert, aber bin an den Schrauben an der Innenseite des Hinterbaus gescheitert.


Hi, nein es gibt keine. Wir mussten es dann tatsächlich an Fox schicken. Die haben dann einen ganz neuen geschickt als Ersatz. Ich hab versucht den zu zerlegen. Aber es gibt keine Ersatzteile wie Dichtungen. 
Die Schrauben an der Innenseite sitzen ein bisschen blöd. Aber die bekommst du raus mit Fummelei.


----------

